# Let's Play Pokemon 'Diamond' - Keitai Denjuu Telefang



## bobandbill (Aug 4, 2012)

*Let's Play Pokemon Diamond!*
A Screenshot LP​ 






_Ah, good old Pokemon -wait, what?_
Title Screen Music​ 
For those who do not know, there are a pair of old GBC games called 'Pokemon Diamond and Jade'. They're infamous for their talk of curry and random swearing and hilarious engrish! 

Said games are really badly pirated and translated games called 'Keitai Denjuu Telefang', which was another monster-collecting+fighting game that was only ever officially released in Japan (it also got a Japanese-only sequel). But said piraters tried to pass their poorly translated works as Pokemon games, completely with box art and a different title screen! Within the game though (bar it being in English Engrish and having the odd problem with saving in cases) it was simply the Telefang game, with no Pokemon to be found inside. 

'Pokemon Diamond' was the 'Power version' of Telefang, while Jade was the 'Speed version'. (I don't believe they're referring to _that_ sort of speed, but...). Well, have a Telefang box art pic:







But it's not a bad game - some tough battles, frustrating mazes, catchy music and very entertaining engrish - what's not to love? ;p

I've decided to replay this game - I actually had a game pak with this as a kid which provided me with many, many hours of confusion. Hope you enjoy it too! 

Note I'll throw up tunes when they come up in the game via sound clip player windows! Press play to, well, play, and if it lags it's not my fault.

Warning - swearing is abounds in this game in some stages. But it's engrish swearing so it's all good! ;p


*Part One - Down the Rabbit Hole!*
Or part of the long intro sequence in which a lot of baseballs happen.






_Wow, I can't believe it's not Pokemon!_

We're greeted with this highly convincing title screen, which seems to suggest this strange snake thing has three of the Chaos Emeralds. (At this stage the games appears to be as much Sonic as it is Pokemon).

But this is as exciting as the title screen gets, so let's watch the intro video - maybe we can see if there's any Pokemon there.

Intro Movie Music! 







Any Pokemon here, I wonder? 






...no, it doesn't seem so. Darn.

...what is that, anyway? Pyramid Head? The local hobo? Who knows!






Clearly what _was_ found startles what appears to be our HERO(TM) though.






Suddenly, lots of trees. Maybe it's Viridian forest, or- 






Oh is it a Pokem-no, it's a...thing. With a phone. 

Something tells me we're not in Kanto. Or Kansas.






Our HERO(TM) would like to tell you that today's LP is brought to you by the letter 'S', as seen on his helmet.






The 'thing' that appeared earlier is now angry. Maybe he doesn't like the letter S? Or maybe he too wonders where all the Pokemon are.






One gets a feeling a showdown is about to go down...

...only the intro video cuts out then as the two things face off. Aww. I was expecting an epic chess duel or something. :< And so much for Pokemon.

We might as well get on with the beginning part of the game! 






The main menu screen. It's phonerific. 






The game allows you to set up the- no, _decide time! - _when you start a file, which does have a visual effect (day/night feature, so you will). 

Well, at least it doesn't say 'make your time'.















Look at that character walk about like a pro. Clearly he must be an important character of some sort!

First Sequence music!



















Well... don't believe everything you hear, kid? Already we are informed that there's another world and we can presume the strange creatures are electric monsters. 

Because, you know. They were totally packing a lot of electricity? =/ 






And that's why he shall stand in front of it for the time being. You show that tree who's boss!






Suddnly, a wild baseball attacks! 

The native baseball is prompt to defend its home tree against any intruders.






Darn right, kid. 










And the engrish already breaks down for the first time - fly over...what? The tree? The ball? The _text boxes!?_






Meanwhile, our HERO(TM) is also walking about. 










Yes, please do. 






And another person who comes with her own theme music. They also like jumping!

Character Theme Music! 

...actually, that's a lie. EVERYONE in this game likes jumping. It's like the secondary method of speech in the game.










_Oh no she didn't._






Such an outrageous comment prompts our HERO(TM) to show off his jumping skills. Observe the jump of anger!






Our HERO(TM) calms down to point this out to 'Miyor'. And compared to apparently magical trees, it shouldn't be that special anyways.






















(Sungki being the fellow who nearly suffered death via baseball).














So in other words... please go walk through that tree?






_~If you're happy and you know it jump up high!~_














And here the translators display their lack of knowledge of female pronouns like 'she'. Anyways, saying such things was rather rude...or maybe it was just that she didn't pick up the ball. That must be it, seeing that baseball seems to be rather important thus far.










_He_ may be a _cute guy_ as well. Maybe our HERO(TM) is blind or something...










Yes, let's. Oh, boy, I haven't been this excited about seeing a ball in years! (I presume he is also either talking to himself, or his helmet).










'I hope you didn't eat the ball again, or I'll jump so much I'll mistake your gender!'










Aha! We know know the protagonist's name, and hence do not have to refer to him as the HERO(TM) anymore. 













_'__*Sedge* may refer to:_ 

_Any of the plants in the family Cyperaceae...[/I[/URL]]__
[*]Any of the caddisflies[/URL] (Trichoptera), small moth-like insects with aquatic larvae...'_
Yeah, I don't think that makes much sense here. But he seems pretty sure about it being sedge! 
_












_
...yes, I suppose that's the case when you're standing next to each other?

He is possibly referring to Bek and Miyor, but it's a typical case of the translation being vague whenever possible. Especially when sedge is concerned. 

_












_
Baseball is so important, it's 'the baseball', not 'baseball'. 






















All of Bek? I mean, _all of him_? If you say so... ._.

And of course not what are you talking about the baseball is the only life for Bek.






















So apparently you need 'D shoot'. (D shoot...de shoot, de gun?). Without this...thing, you will NEVER HAVE ANY FRIENDS. Well, I guess it's always useful to have a friend with a gun...






Suddenly, a phone rings. Not that you can tell, but it stops all the background music!






Yes, I've just established that. Keep up with me, sheesh.










Well, is it from that [under the tree]? They go and investigate.


















They happen to find a phone, and apparently it is that 'D Shoot'. Exciting times. Meanwhile the phone continues to ring.






Yes, I don't follow where this is going either, Bek.






Yeah, something more exciting than the baseball is bound to happen sometime, so get on with it.






About time he answered that phone.






Perspective shot! It is very exciting. It has a...tree in the background and all! But whoever could the caller be?






Suddenly, an earthquake!






Wheeeeeeee!! 

Don't you just hate it when that happens?


And so concludes about half of the intro sequence! More excitement to follow, along with slowly degrading engrish and maybe, gasp, some 'electric monsters'! Hopefully this version of the thread will reach the end of the game as well! Please comment and all.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 4, 2012)

Hm! I'm looking rather forward to this.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 5, 2012)

bahaha my boyfriend downloaded this onto his phone a little while back

anyway this is awesome, I'll definitely be following :D


----------



## Meowth (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh man Pokémon Jade/Diamond is the best game ever made and/or horribly bootlegged


----------



## Dar (Aug 6, 2012)

I started playing this recently, and they do indeed have amazing jumping skills.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm more interested in the captions then the game. But man oh man their jumping skills. I'm surprised that isn't an Olympic event.


----------



## Monoking (Aug 6, 2012)

I like the GIFs you put in there. This is funny.
/stalk


----------



## Espeon (Aug 7, 2012)

Telefang is hilarious. I tried playing it once and just got miserably lost. :'D

By the by, has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 7, 2012)

Espeon said:


> By the by, has anyone ever seen this before?


Seen it? 
I _know the guy who made it_. I've known him for years.

Anyway yes this LP is amazing.
You should do more of it.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 7, 2012)

Zora of Termina said:


> Seen it?
> I _know the guy who made it_. I've known him for years.


As soon as I saw this post I had a feeling I knew what the youtube link was to... I remember when he first posted that xD


----------



## Flora (Aug 7, 2012)

This game actually sounds like it would be pretty good if accurately translated!

I'm looking forward to more of this, by the way.


----------



## bobandbill (Aug 10, 2012)

Woah didn't expect 10 replies to this already. ._. But thanks all! Replies, and then part 2!



Birdy said:


> Hm! I'm looking rather forward to this.


Hopefully it shall entertain then! I'll take that and the Hm! as a compliment. XD 


Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> bahaha my boyfriend downloaded this onto his phone a little while back
> 
> anyway this is awesome, I'll definitely be following :D


Good to hear. =) Hope you shall enjoy it too! 


Sangfroidish said:


> Oh man Pokémon Jade/Diamond is the best game ever made and/or horribly bootlegged


Hmm, idk about best, but it is fairly entertaining, no doubt about that. =p 


Dar said:


> I started playing this recently, and they do indeed have amazing jumping skills.





LuckyLapras said:


> I'm more interested in the captions then the game. But man oh man their jumping skills. I'm surprised that isn't an Olympic event.


So much jumping. @_@ Clearly an attempt by the programmers to show who is talking and express some...actions too? But it doesn't come out that well, haha. Besides for anger.


SuperRichieGuru said:


> I like the GIFs you put in there. This is funny.
> /stalk


There'll be a number of gifs to come; most parts have at least the one. I have a couple image edits too down the line (for a while the posts are already written up, although a number of those need redoing thanks to image uploading issues). 


Espeon said:


> Telefang is hilarious. I tried playing it once and just got miserably lost. :'D
> 
> By the by, has anyone ever seen this before?


Getting lost is common in this game, and hopefully in the latter half I will be able to demonstrate the evil of the mazes in this game. =( 

And I had not seen that until now. Fairly entertaining mashup there, haha. 


Zora of Termina said:


> Seen it?
> I _know the guy who made it_. I've known him for years.
> 
> Anyway yes this LP is amazing.
> You should do more of it.


I intend to! =) 


Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> As soon as I saw this post I had a feeling I knew what the youtube link was to... I remember when he first posted that xD


Given the views that video has I guess I should have heard of it already. Ah well, better late than never! 


Flora said:


> This game actually sounds like it would be pretty good if accurately translated!
> 
> I'm looking forward to more of this, by the way.


It is a fun game to play even if you ignore the killer mazes and the entertainment from the engrish. Thanks for the post!


-------------------------------------------

*Part Two - A Whole New World *
Or the rest of the long intro sequence in which a magic phone happens.

So where were we?






Ah yes, plummenting to our dooms. Let's get that bit over with already.






Sungki seems initially concerned by Bek falling directly on his head but then decides the tree stump is far more interesting.

New world 










The tree stump probably isn't the one to ask, just saying.






The tree stump's silence angers Sungki into more jumping!






Indeed it is - what a rude tree stump. 










Well, I guess a mere _headache_ isn't so bad considering how long you were falling there for...














Oh no!






Yes, what _are_ you taking about. There's nothing strange going on here! Stop that crazy talk.










Ah, the pause for dramatic effect.










Le gasp!






When in doubt, turn around and then jump!










No, it's Munchkin land. With all that jumping you flew over the rainbow, obviously.














How old is this phone we're talking about here? I mean, I remember the old-style phones which had an antenna, but three, let alone four?

(He's possibly referring to the signal strength which shows four, but who can tell? Still just as outdated!)


















Phones are very magical, it seems. 














Always with the shooting, aren't you, Sungki. 














A 'hard won portable'? A wonna is Bek? Clearly Sungki is too caught up in rambling to himself in a desparate attempt to try and make sense, while Bek is likely thinking to himself 'baseballbaseballbaseballbaseballbaseballbaseballbaseballbaseballbaseballbaseballbaseballbaseball'. A distraction is needed!






...yes, I suppose a random, talking turtle-like creature suffices.






Creepy turtle is creepy. =(






'Selected to stand and listen to Sungki wave phones about? Sadly, yes. Say, do you like baseball?'










"I like baseball. Do you like baseball?"














He's clearly not a 'man', Sungki. And find out what?






Gotta like something!






Wait, I though we were going to find out something? And look, another creature too. 

House Theme that clearly isn't the same tune as used in the first sequence!










This prompts a yes/no response. Saying no has him give you a Brief History of the Electric Monster's World, and then he repeats the question. Fun times!

The general gist of said history is that the worlds were separated by 'dark curtains', but mankind figured a way to go through them (by walking?). They brought with them phones to make friends with the e-monsters - the 'D-shoot'. Exchanging phone numbers became custom between friends, although now stronger e-monsters had more numbers than other ones. Hence, combat between them and winning was how they got more numbers, and battling was referred to as 'making phonecalls'.






If not, then don't worry, that was probably the best-translated part of the entire game! Let's find out why this...thing told us to come here.














Like Pokemon, names of creatures are in CAPSLOCK. FOR COOLNESS.










Blah Blah woe is village. I guess that's why pipelines are good things! 














They're not worried - they _looks very worried!_ Now that's worrying.














What sort of trouble, I wonder? Does he run about yelling obscenities, or steals everybody's left shoe?














I don't think Bek has moved an inch thus far inside the house. Not even a mere jump.














A friend! A friend of you, Bek!














Whatever you say, Not-Sandslash.

Phone number Get!






Phone numbers is essentially like the telefang version of catching creatures. Now they do your bidding and all that jazz! Pity that doesn't work in real life. =(


















It's the map that YOU have to fill in!














This can be regarded as a [fourth wall] which has been broken.


















Sungki finally speaks and makes little sense.






'Quiet, Not-Sandslash, I'm still trying to find the baseball.'














...






Yeah, perhaps leaving is for the best, Bek.






And now we're outside! What fun.

Thus ends the intro sequence! Now one can control your character! But first, let's examine this map.






This map.
It is the best map!
Look at the places on that thing-
The map's blank. We have to fill it in _ourselves_.
_WHO__ WOULD DO THIS_

Ok maybe the phone will be more interesting.






Phone is for calling! Call is for reading calls! Excitement!

Phone Menu Music!






Amusingly in the 'Options' part, there is a 'magic' option. Maybe the phone really does work on magic? However, I do not know what this option _actually does_. ._.






The 'Mons' option is essentially your E-monster Dex of the game. 






Never has a dex entry been so interesting.






This was the turtle-like creature.
Who asked Bek 'is that a cute kid' and proclaimed that he would show us 'funny things'. 






Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Telefang.

An explanation of stats and then some actual playing sequences - complete with battles - awaits in the next part! 

Also this is a neat Telefang site for images like the above. (It came back to life! =D)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 10, 2012)

Let me be the first to comment on the second part.
On the second gif, you caught time changing from 13:43 to 13:44. =D Not enough jumping. LL sad


----------



## Meowth (Aug 10, 2012)

hurry up and get to the curry guy


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey, I remember this series.  I never did much with the first games (the GBC ones that got pirated into "Diamond/Jade") but I remember playing the GBA sequel and getting pretty far in it before I randomly got distracted by something else and didn't play it for a while (so I'd have to restart to have any idea what was going on... even disregarding the whole language barrier thing.)

Does anyone know if a real translation of either of the Telefang games exists?


----------



## Espeon (Aug 12, 2012)

Zora of Termina said:


> Seen it?
> I _know the guy who made it_. I've known him for years.





Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> As soon as I saw this post I had a feeling I knew what the youtube link was to... I remember when he first posted that xD


It's probably one of my favourite videos floating around. :'D


----------



## bobandbill (Aug 14, 2012)

LuckyLapras said:


> Let me be the first to comment on the second part.


I will! =)


> On the second gif, you caught time changing from 13:43 to 13:44. =D Not enough jumping. LL sad


Heh, I noticed that too when making it. Also there will be plenty of more jumping to be seen. I did not gif all instances though because otherwise half of the LP would be of people jumping and that would get tiring for myself after a while, haha. 


Sangfroidish said:


> hurry up and get to the curry guy


_Can do_ (after replying to stuff below).


FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> Hey, I remember this series. I never did much with the first games (the GBC ones that got pirated into "Diamond/Jade") but I remember playing the GBA sequel and getting pretty far in it before I randomly got distracted by something else and didn't play it for a while (so I'd have to restart to have any idea what was going on... even disregarding the whole language barrier thing.)
> 
> Does anyone know if a real translation of either of the Telefang games exists?


I haven't tried the sequel myself; only seen short bits of it. And nope; there's been attempts of fan translations but I don't think they got far. 


Espeon said:


> It's probably one of my favourite videos floating around. :'D


It's entertaining, I'll give you that.

Anyways, part three! 


*Part Three - Looking for NETARO*
Or a lot of walking north in which for the patient reader, curry increase!


BUT FIRST let's examine the stat screens to see what stuff means!

...or you can just skip ahead a few pictures. It's not that exciting.






Not-Sandslash (whose name has been shortened for the stat screen...despite that the remaining two letters might fit in anyway!) is 'Knd wood' - of the wood type, in other words. His personality trait is also to 'get angr' (or 'angry'), which is also represented by the lightning bolt. It means that he'll sometimes 'attack freely' - attack without you telling him to do so! (And how about that - Telefang had personality traits before Pokemon had natures, let alone its own 'personality traits', and these actually affect how they act in battle).

LV is level, and you start at 5 with the starter e-monster (and max out at 99). HP is HP, FD is... a happiness trait it appears (*f*rien*d*ship?) as it goes up upon winning battles and the such, and EX is EXP. Maximum you need to level up is 999, btw.






SP is speed, hit is attack, and fend is defense - obvious enough. Bolt however stands for 'special attack' - and what that means is the ultra-super-special-awesome attack only some (usually evolved) e-monsters get. 'Teleg' is the defense against such attacks, or so I assume...






And finally - moves (or 'strategy'). Dive is an attack (akin to Tackle), and Diverge boosts his attack - like Howl. The last one Not-Sandslash learns later! Excitement!

And so ends the exciting tour of the statistics. Time to explore the world!






Catchy Overworld Theme! 

We have a time display and whatnot at the bottom, while the signal strength showing changes area to area...and is actually pretty important. We have 500 BL... boring lives? Brown lyrebirds? Bloody limbs? Oh, and we have full healt-

OH LOOK TREASURE






Just when you think you've struck it rich, it turns out Bek is too weak to move a box. Or unable to climb over it. Even Not-Sandslash cannot do anything to it. Truly the toughest of obstacles.

I bet this is all the tree stump's fault.






'It is truly a exciting place. Can we go home now to watch the [baseball]?'














Aw, bugger. I guess we have to go help out then. That crafty turtle-lizard...thing.

It seems Bek already got his running shoes on though...






You can run so fast you cut the grass! And from the grass you can get currency and hearts! HMM, this sounds awfully familiar...










Suddenly, a KESI. Oh god that's not familiar in the slightest.

Battle Intro Music!

Ah, our first battle. Fight is...well, fight, Position means 'check out the opponent's stats and whatnot', and Escape is Escape.






Bek has Not-Sandslash as a friend, but nobody else... so sad. Anyways, during a battle you can call other e-monsters to help you, but if you don't have any other phone numbers, then you 'didn't call the mate!'






...Miao? Does this KESI believe it is a cat? 

Regular Battle Theme!










That was not very nice, KESI. =(

Ah, good old engrish. What it means isn't hard to figure out, but oh dear, what an awkward way to word it. 














Despite being only one level higher, Not-Sandslash is clearly superior, dealing some 17 points of more lost!










Moves can also miss/fail! 






The 'attacked freely' bit is Not-Sandslash's personality trait kicking in. 










We have overthrown the KESI and caught it!

Victory!

...well, not really - catching in this game actually means getting the creature's phone number (I assume you got a good glimpse of their phone...right?). But despite beating up this KESI to a bleeding pulp and giving it the inability to sit down for a week, it refused to tell us its number! How rude.














On the flip side, exp points get...and balls? 

Yes - it turns out BL stood for BALLS. The currency of the electric-monster's world is ball!

And Bek now has 531 balls!






_Yeeeeaaaaaaah._

As a side note - any HP lost in a battle can be regained by waiting, or waiting and mashing the B button. Take that, Pokemon Centres!










'Not really - they're far uglier and lacking in baseball. =( No offence, Not-Sandslash.'










Well, that's true, I guess - just look at Not-Sandslash!

And hey, another house - let's check it out.










'Holy baseball - a _talking house_!'






Oh god, this Takabi is really Frankenstein's monster!














I would not be surprised if he meant to teach Bek how to get phones to say hello. 'Why hello there, Mr Nokia!'

But no, Frankenstein's monster just rambles in a repetitive manner on what is super-effective against what with an attack of boring, wordy words. 

Meanwhile, another KESI tries to fight us!






...eww. =(






After spitting its breakfast at us, the KESI decides that it would like to become friends!

Phone Number Get!















Do you want the phone number of this...gray blob thingy?

...eh, sure why not.














Very good indeed!

Let's look at the 'dex entry' for it!






So it doesn't always come in this colour? Then why does it look like this!?! Yes, KESI, do go and hide yourself from sight. =(






Now whenever we have a battle, we can call up our new friend to fight for us! Yes - it's OK indeed.






This allows for wonderfully fun one-sided battles in your favour against opponents! And look, an OSIE shows up. Say hello, OSIE.














This means...that the attack was super effective. For the telefang bootleg, engrish increase!






Level up Grade raise!

Grade Raised!







These are such amazing stat gains!






Clearly this grade raising business impressed the OSIE.






What a wimpy entry.

That's enough of this showing of battles business for now - let's get moving and talking to people.










This thing tells us what types there are in the game. Not an interesting fellow either...














Yes, and it's once too many- oh hey a shop. I wonder what kind of stuff they sell here?

Shop Theme!







...ok, maybe they like mining or something?






It's not just a card - it's a _P-card_! But...what does the P stand for? Is this a Pokemon card?






Well this I can agree with-






What. 

...or maybe this is the D Shoot everyone talks about? =/






Yeah, maybe we'll just buy the game for now.


















Seems everyone is waiting for this NETARO bloke to deliver the water already. Maybe they should tell KESI to stop spitting breakfast in it - then it'll be cleaner! And look - a person who does not look like Frankenstein's monster!














Ok you're just plain boring and telling me things I already realised. =(














Bang Bang.






Oh? Why is that?


















Gotta hate those horrible guies! (But actually, he's not lying...)






Oh joy.






_That's the entire content of that phone call_. Well, have you had sense, Telefang?

Let's just walk north already and get to that place.






It's a bird!






A very mean bird. =( Note that flying stuff is super-effective against Not-Sandslash here. 














Luckily it was foolish and attacked OSIE who is strong against it! (Somehow).










I was...unaware that birds had teeth...


















Hmm, shopping for 'D Shoot', maybe? =/ But let us investigate.






Yes, I think Bek is a human... not necessarily a bright one, but he still counts!














How rude indeed!

More talking reveals he wants to just make friends with the electric monster...but wasn't the thing complaining about him one? And why does he have 'no interest in human being'? Man, this game is confusing.






I don't even know anymore. Why didn't anyone buy him an alarm clock!?










By 'take care', you mean...?














So that's why nobody else wants to go wake him up? How rude. You're all a bunch of wimps. =(






Nooooo not more engrish!














Sometimes your 'friends' will call you and tell you what item a particular species may want.










'That is the kind even though are not able to use but prefer'. Okaaaaay. If I get a computer I'm keeping it for myself.






Yes, I'm glad you agree with me.














What has happened here that _isn't_ strange?










I hate it when that happens!


















I am not even sure what [Midew T] was supposed to have been in English...


















Man, what a nasty guy.






...mood swings?






Yes, I'm sure it would. 






Bek also demonstrates an inability to lift barrels (despite him holding a drill and whatnot back in the shop just fine).


















A speech! I wonder if he'll tell us something useful...










Nerikara's theme! 










Hi, Dr Nick!














Oh god no. A _politician_!


















You know a politician is desperate for votes when he decides that he'll use a _curry store_ as a way to gather up votes. But then again, half of everyone seems to be crazy, so.






Then he walks off after jumping multiple times.










I wonder who is the more confused - Bek, for meeting a politician who promised to build a curry shop so he can become the Prime Minister, or the e-monster who doesn't even know what is the thing that the politician promised?

Ok, moving on away from the crazy curry cult... oh wait, OSIE was one of them. D=














EGADS!






Suddenly, a hole.






Ah, we must be getting closer finally! Whenever you see silly statues with faces you _know_ you're nearly there!

The next update should be no less confusing!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 14, 2012)

Next time. Remind me to view it in Topic Review.
So, er, yeah, curry! =D


----------



## Meowth (Aug 14, 2012)

_curry guy for president_

Also dat battle theme


----------



## Autumn (Aug 14, 2012)

Sangfroidish said:


> _curry guy for president_


this needs to be a meme


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 14, 2012)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> this needs to be a meme


normally i hate forced memes but ^ this


----------



## bobandbill (Aug 21, 2012)

LuckyLapras said:


> Next time. Remind me to view it in Topic Review.
> So, er, yeah, curry! =D


? I'm afraid I don't follow the first bit there.

But I do agree with the latter statement! =p 


Sangfroidish said:


> _curry guy for president_
> 
> Also dat battle theme


Almost as likely to be a successful campaign as the previous 'free mayonaise' direction! 

And the music is usually pretty decent with this game imo. Some are a bit average but stuff like the battle themes (you'll hear the others soon) are really quite nice.


Augmented Second said:


> this needs to be a meme





Zora of Termina said:


> normally i hate forced memes but ^ this


I'm too lazy to knock up a fake poster atm. =p

But not too lazy to post this update!

*Part Four: Still looking for NETARO*
Or wandering about a cave and finding out what a trainer looks like.






Cave Theme!

Ok, let's get to exploring this place and wake up someone already.














And that's why you are running about in circles in this room, right? Gotta love helpful NPCs.






When you enter a new place, it takes extra time for your friends to reach you. And if that's the case...










...then sometimes you will be called during the battle to be informed that they will be late. How helpful. 

While exploring, Kokia decided to share the following:


















I can't say I know who or what BURTAMAS is but how does a _screwdriver _increases his exp?














So essentially, don't give him a screwdriver or he'll break everything with it. 

The cave is hardly entertaining...no crazy mazes or the like.






See? Boring.






More water but still boring!






Oh hey a guy with a hat.






Not here, clearly...














'Well Not-Sandslash, you heard the guy. Let's go back and find some baseball!'






Only Bek then proceeds to look about and decide he's too darn lazy to walk all the way back. To be fair, this game is troublesome for him.










Ok, take a good look at the man in the overworld and what this 'KAKUZATO' actually looks like. The 'start to enter' bit can be taken in a bad way too. -_- 

Tougher Battle Theme!


He'll proceed to send out a monster to match your Kuribute and may call up to two others while you can call up to two other e-monsters too. 










Of course both of mine decided to get lost, despite having found their way here before. The battle is easy enough though - Kesi is nothing to write home about.

Upon winning:






And then the guy runs off. But wait, that was the name of the politician who promised curry... hmm. Now we have politicians that seem to look like telefang's version of pedobear. _Great_.






Crossroads! Let's go down.






















The creature sounds confused, and to be honest I don't blame him.






Let's give him a talking to then!














But we want to-






He places emphasis on his order by jumping as well. Bek is convinced by this jumping and hence you are unable to get past him. Oh well, going back up...














So now it is the trainer of fungi or mold they look for? At any rate, the door is locked and remains so for a good while, and is unimportant anyways.










Ah, a politician demonstrating how to use one's head. Hang the fact it's locked - open it anyway!






The politician fails.










How vague.






Yes, I can see you running into locked doors.






The politician leaves, and Bek begins to...think I suppose. At any rate, 'that guy' has the key. At least here it is not too hard to figure out who here has it as we've got a confused creature, a man running around in circles and an angry guy stopping us from going anywhere. 

Let's go-






Suddenly a random battle from...

...um, what looks like a decapitated warthog. =(






An _aggressive _decapitated warthog, my mistake.










Damn straight.






So apparently it has limbs, but I still remain sceptical given the appearance and all. =/ 






Watching politicians run into stuff and encountering even weirder looking things.






Oh shut up already.














And by asked, I mean he kept talking about the history of this world until I said yes.














Hey, wait a second, Bek just said he was asked to wake him up, is all!














I think this is why MUSA asked us to go here instead of doing stuff himself. -_-

Tougher Battle Theme!







I'm not sure why he wants to make a call when he doesn't call anyone else. Maybe he calls himself. 'Oh hey, NEJIRO!' 'Stop shouting my name.' 'Sorry, NEJIRO! Anyways can you beat this guy up for me?' 'No.' 'I'll be your friend!' 'Ok fine sheesh.'






Not that tough a battle on paper considering it's 3 on 1 in your favour, but it can be difficult if you haven't trained enough (he has a type advantage against Not-Sandslash) and/or you haven't gotten the phone number of anyone in the cave - because with some bad luck your friends get lost and it's one-on-one again.






Luckily that is not a problem.






Do what, exactly...?










Ah, he chose his super-awesome-special move, which is usually a one-hit kill when it hits. It however takes at least a few turns to charge (the DP bar which apparently stands for e-magic? is the display for that), and we don't need that long to win.






A fairly easy battle in this case. Take that, angry...thing.


















Everything, I tell you! Because that's what one does when fleeing politicians. This puts _everything_ in perspective - he probably mistook us for a politician. Maybe he doesn't like curry?


















That's quite true...


















NEJIRO continues to display thinking abilities. Durr hurr, you must be all politicians!










Bek's question prompts a lot of jumping.














Oh that's all right. I mean, you only repeatedly ignored what he said and threatened to _kill us. _That's an innocent-enough mistake!


















'Ok, this is for your own good. Now go to sleep, or the politicians will get you!'

No, really - that's basically what he is saying. And you thought our pollies were bad enough. These ones kidnap and play dress-up.


















Yaaaaay.














'Sorry about the whole beating to death business. Friends?'

Man, with friends like these, who needs enemies?














Yay.






And then he disappears, like a ninja or something. His dex entry tells us about him using a 'mo gun', whatever that is. (Mofo?)






Woot. Now to go open a door.

While travelling back, we get another phone call telling us HERIOPS likes propellers. And we also got our first instance of an e-monster learning a new move!






This is one of my favourite out-of-context telefang moments. Heck, even context doesn't do much to savage anything. After all, Telefang gives one the impression the translator may have been high or something...






Oh look it seems we found him.










Bek is pretty serious business about this - you can tell by the jump.

As a note - imagine this scene with everyone jumping after they finish and/or start speaking.










Wassup!














'Won't somebody _please_ think of the children!?'






Well, he would if he could be bothered to walk here himself. -_-










'What do you mean, water? Who is this Musa? Who are you? Where are my pants?'






Politician noooooooooo

Politician Theme of Doom










It's nearly 5 in the afternoon. =(


















'Won't someone _please_ think of the curry?!'






We're not called Jimmy!














Politicians keeping their word!? How much crazier can this game get!?






He is very happy.














But-






Bek eventually interrupts the jump fest by jumping himself.










Not sure why he's hating on the confused Netaro...oh well?










'I mean, just look at all this...water! You could get WET!'






Them fighting words.






So much for being called Bek.






Suddenly a woman shows up.


















...Are you asking Bek out, or asking for a battle?






Ah, a battle.






The engrish is consistent, but not any better due to that...






And suddenly the game throws a level 10 at you with an advantage over Not-Sandslash. Fun!

Boss Battle Theme!











The rest of her team.






Luckily they take a few turns to arrive, and if you are lucky enough to win before everyone else arrives the battle ends.






Nori*wut*s indeed. Some strange owl-like thing that tells us to come here...I'll pass.






Already better at fighting than Nejiro, it seems.

Ok, let's try to kill it before the others arrive-














Bugger.

But at least the battle goes all right...










The pink-thing with a tentacle was defeated from healing! Somehow.

And soon enough...


















Victory!










But why did you even-






Well there she goes.






Females do not exist in the world of e-monster!

..unless that _was_ a he. =(














This politician does not know how to use a phone. Yay!










Let what happen, the losing or the running into doors?






...bye?














'I'll only sleep for a few days at a time in future!'










No.






'It's not baseball, I'm pretty sure! This is boring!'






















Another number!






Gotta like that the one responsible for the water supply is a _sloth_.






...A sloth with missiles in its hair. Ok.






Outside, and straightaway we get a call. Ah well, it can wait until the next update!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 21, 2012)

Lapotop failure. Only got to see the first half of it. =[
Anyways, you encountered a Not-Kabutops! =D (That's gotta be a meme as well)


----------



## Meowth (Aug 28, 2012)

bobandbill said:


> Well there she goes.


For a moment I thought she was just doing one enormous jump at the bottom there.


----------



## bobandbill (Sep 8, 2012)

LuckyLapras said:


> Lapotop failure. Only got to see the first half of it. =[
> Anyways, you encountered a Not-Kabutops! =D (That's gotta be a meme as well)


There's a few other creatures which bear similarities (not just to Pokemon either, I might add!) 


Sangfroidish said:


> For a moment I thought she was just doing one enormous jump at the bottom there.


That is not a bad assumption I suppose, haha. Pity my gifs only depend on how many times I can mash the screenshot button at times. =(

Bit of a delay but here's the next part.


*Part Five - Magical Trees!*
Or MUSA tells us to do stuff for him after a lot of talking.






So last off we got a phone call the moment we got out. This happens in the game _a lot_. How conveniently timed!










'Oh, nothing much. We just encountered some politicians and found out MUSA hired a SLOTH to do the water transporting. And there wasn't any baseball either.' 






I like how Bek has to jump even when talking to someone _through a phone_. No doubt Sungki is also doing his fair share of jumping. 










A rare moment when a full piece of dialogue make sense. Let us cherish this moment.


















...Mr .MUSA? One thinks they took the Japanese text too literally here. Either that or MUSA has been having quite the, uh, influence on Sungki. Somehow. ._.






And back to our Engrish. 














And so begins the fun trip back. 






_The CLAW. _














Yes it has. Very quickly too. Great,


















Great, is the phrase of the day it seems. 














...Release _what_ now? The person that was below has disappeared however so maybe this green dude isn't totally out of it.










Hey get out of our way, the sooner we get to the village the sooner we can get back and play BASEBALL! And besides... we did win? What are you talking about, random pink blob.










Sure, I _could_, but I don't really want to.






God dang it.






No this is not okay, you are wasting valuable baseball time. >:[






See what you made Not-Sandslash do? 










Sheesh go away already.






...And he disappears without walking away or anything.










Well that's one quick sloth... and man, plain flavour is my favourite too! 










If we didn't know that he was talking about unlocking the door or some-such that'd sound pretty wrong actually...






...

That's it we're talking to MUSA.






Yes, are you going to pay me anything?














Yes, because I was the only who could be bothered to go wake him up. Besides the politicians I guess. 










Bek now assumes a 'yeah, it's easy, I'm so cool' personality here. Despite the fact he did none of the battling.










_~I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST, THAT NOONE EVER WAS~_
_~TO... GET THEIR NUMBERS IS MY REAL QUEST...~_










'They all agreed to follow the baseball team I support! =D'


















There is something about the way he said 'good thing' that just doesn't sit well with me. =(






Suddenly, a tree. 

This tune again.














So...what happened?






Sigh. -_-


















Magic trees! MUSA goes on to explain that you use the trees to teleport. Or rather 'to take a trip'. 


















All like Bek? Somehow I am not too sure... then again given what everyone else is like...










Wait, what? The powers... of doing what you say?










Mighty fine powers you have there, Bek. 










You have to hand it to MUSA - he sure takes advantage of other people to do stuff for him...














How's Kelina's water supply going?






'SOMETHING'!? OH NO!














To the power!










I will also speak like a robot. 














Implying that if I refused I would have been disallowed to leave the village. Lovely!














Yeah, things could be worse. I could go live with MUSA like Sungki does for THE ENTIRE GAME. Imagine all the 'good' and 'funny' things MUSA shows him, eh?










He gets too many 'clues' and many of them are pretty darn useless. =( Think of those calls from your mother all the time in HGSS - he says different things but just as frequently.










"Like watch baseball? =D"






















In other words - a good reason to make friends is so you can use them to call in favours! Remember that, _friend_ - we'll depend on you!










And they leave.

This is a pretty good point to leave it off at, actually! Hurrah for getting past that uneventful, info-dumping scene.


----------



## bobandbill (Sep 16, 2012)

Aw, no replies this time around? Oh well, have an update anyways. =p

*Part Six - Kelina Village!*
Or talking to a lot of weird people and things who want bombs.






So, uh, last time we were told to go to this other town via the natural transportation system of _GIANT TREE. _I guess we go in...?






Well that was exciting. Wonder if they have any baseball there?

Catchy Overworld Theme!

Different town, same music. This is pretty much consistent for a while. 










Yes, we gathered as much from the giant floating sign above our heads when we first entered.










Yep, I can see that too, given all the busy-ness around here.










Well, can it? My guess is yes - the crazy, and the crazier.










TWO! Two kind of electric monsters! HAHAHA






Natural? What makes one natural? _ARE HALF OF YOU SECRETLY ROBOTS!?_










...so no Baseball monster, how disappointing.










More fight!














What lazy things they must be. 'Son, have you evolved yet?' 'I'll do it this afternoooonnnn...' 'Don't make me come upstairs!' But how do you evolve them?


















Uh... I'm going to leave now.






LEAVING






Oh?


















..._okay_. A guy who you never saw before likes some sort of gun, good to know.


















Yep - how else would you get entertainment without someone just walking out of any old tree?










What do you mean, I just use one just fine... unless you mean there's another one in which case that makes more sense. Nobody wants to visit MUSA. =(










...that was quick?














So you were lying? But what key and who or what is Alice aaaaaaaaa.














I don't think anyone really knows what's going here.






Best house ever, guys. Let's try going down...






Well, I was only-






=(






Oh hey, it's that annoying person! Standing next to TREASURE! However they do not notice Bek, or just ignore his shouts of Baseball.














But there's clearly one right behind you, gosh. Why does everyone block everything this town sucks. =(






Oh hey, wild owl monster things here. Maybe we can try-






=( Even with the type advantage he ran! Monsters sometimes do that at low health.










Story time! (After jumping).














SANARBA... great name.














ADULTS MUST PAY IN SOUL POWER. Also you surely mean 'here', not 'there'. =(






No Bek, they're not a Baseball team.


















Wait... a _pharmacy company_ discovered this word?

I _knew it_. This is all because of _drugs_.

Nothing much else of note is said besides Bek saying that he is confused. Can't blame the kid. He is promptly advised to 'try to get more friends'. Oh, _burn_.






Oh not you again.






Oh no!






















...uh. That's Manstl, folks - got a problem? No worries - he recommends giving your friends BOMBS! That'll solve everything! Remember it.

These random calls steadily get worse as you'll see. =p






Oh, this sucks... let's go and look for someone else to talk to-






AAAAAAAAAAAAA WHAT ARE YOU GET AWAY






GUMI'S A CREEPER =(






Yes, thank you, Not-Sandslash. Overkill is always a good way to get rid of it. (Type advantage, yo). But god it has rolls of fat and






AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA






See, the fat doubles as protection from attacks. =(






I bet you this guy heard about how we should give him a BOMB.






Yep, how about that. Should we give him a BOMB?






No, I think a CLAW TO THE FACE is better. =(






More interesting 'dex' entries. At least this one kinda makes sense as it is based on an owl?






The grass is now DIAMONDS. (No, really - running fast to cut grass can find you diamonds. They're worth more ball!)






Yeah, you do that. At least you're not a creeper or want bombs.


















Yeah, so did I...whatever you are. Mini cyclone maybe?










Why are you asking meeeeeeee and obviously we can't enter because he's - wait, he's a Gumi isn't he. =( No wonder nobody can enter with that...thing in the way!






Speaking of the devil...














Search sounds... uh. Actually I want to pick the 'not talk to you' option. Heck even baseball is infinitely better!










'Hurr durr, losing is fun!'






...ok? Anyways when monsters call you they may ask you questions. How you answer may gain or lose 'FD' which is happiness I suppose. (Why FD is anyone's guess...FrienD?). Winning battles can also increase it. What it does is...uh...not clear.














Ok, so he's in charge I guess?










Oh no! Shock! Horror! Oh the despair!






...I thought you just said...nevermind.

Let's check the shop first. 

Shop Theme!






...Something looks off about these items...






Let me shoa you my stabs.






For all your Grim Reaper needs! And considering how much money we have _look how affordable this stuff is!_ Great stuff for kids.






_Fun for the whole family!_






...uh.






Wait why are you calling me AGAIN














...I am not making this up - I looked at the bomb and then he calls me and decides to tell me ABOUT OTHER FIRENDS OF HIS THAT WANT A BOMB. GOOD GRIEF.

MANSTL WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM














What.

And then phone calls got even more creepy.










Oh god you also know. Stop trying to sweet-talk your way into getting a bomb!










No, pretending to be crazy or helpful ISN'T HELPING YOUR CAUSE.






Not-Sandslash pops up to warn us about our bomb-loving friends. 

That'll do for this update.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 16, 2012)

Body gets fat, take half hurt.

^that also needs to be a meme


----------



## bobandbill (Sep 23, 2012)

Absoul said:


> Body gets fat, take half hurt.
> 
> ^that also needs to be a meme


In Telefang, body image is not a worry. =p



*Part Seven - Search for a Thief!*
Or a lot of talking to someone and trying to find [Key]!

So, last off we were being warned by Not-Sandslash... you could say that our bomb-loving 'friends' are rather, well-






Yes, well put, whoever is behind that floating text box.






Oh, it's another of...those things. Guess we ought to talk to it.






Bek sure does have a way with words.






















Not the key! But I guess that's what was being talked about beforehand! 
Gotta like that it's not clear who's asking 'who did so'. 














...The prisoner stole the key? What prisoner?






Basically sums it up!






That's...real deep, man.










Yeah, you tell him, Bek!










Gosh, that's pretty pathetic of you.






See, even Bek jumps at the patheticness. Deal with your own problems!






Wait what.






God damn it Bek.










I mean... Well done, Bek!

But then again given how weird people are here... with our luck he'll just give us a bomb.






Guess we ought to go find our thief. Bek, who do you think stole-






Well ok.










But Bek that is a monster I doubt he even has pockets for a key.






See, no pockets!






Unfortunately SUKORI didn't quite think it had been a peaceful accusation.






Gotta like veiled threats!






Clearly SUKORI knows which is the bigger threat here - the oversized ugly Jabba the Hut.






Uh, I don't think it's a good idea to _bite_...that thing...










Well damn.










Nor it seems about what to bite or not. Clearly not our thief then because...well, he said so.






And then he disappears into thin air. I guess one can assume he died of food poisoning.






Oh look, that annoying person showed up! I just hope by 'leave it to me' she isn't going to try and eat GUMI too. =(

Miyor's Theme Music!










If you were referring to GUMI then we are also wondering the same thing.






Clearly Bek is none too pleased.






Quick, Bek, think up an excuse!






Well done, Bek.










Yes! Going to other worlds promotes you to the rank of 'ordinary!'






Uh...well, you see...






Well put, Bek. He's 'missing', all right.


















I like how the game calls the thief 'prisoner' despite the fact one only becomes a prisoner when, you know, they're caught, not before. Unless we're talking about some poor confused curry worker who escaped and tried to use the key to get the hell away from this place... say Miyor, how do we get back?


















Fat load of help you are. =( And yes, we said the same thing when he bit GUMI.










"You know the type - someone who has a moustache, evil laugh, a key and dislikes baseball, for instance. That's always suspicious!"










Ah yes, so there is.


















Is that so! It's nice when Miyor is actually being helpful.














'Something happened', how specific.

After being thanked by Bek for being of big help:


















Oh snap again! Implying Bek is not a good pal here, and then telling him to move.






And jumping for extra measure! =o






Pleasedontalkaboutbombspleasedontalkaboutbombspleasedontalkaboutbombs....










The left option really does make sense - we've no idea what he is talking about! Hurrah for random phone quizzes.










I... guess? And what is this Resu option?










Hurrah? Uh, let's just talk to that guard.


















This is sounding rather like a religious cult...










...Are you ok?






To place emphasis on his not-okayness he jumps... and then this tune starts up!

http://www.upload-mp3.com/files/353911_dh26u/Keitai%20Denjuu%20Telefang%20-%2022_badguy.mp3]Bad Guy Theme Music![/url]
Just in case the following screenshot didn't give it away, you know.






I like how he said 'shut up' when Bek has really said _nothing_ to him. That and his choice word there.














And he continues to ramble to himself. 










Ooh, and now Bek is the 'damned guy'... and he still wants to shut him up.














Ways in advance?






Oh.






I hate all of you GUMIS. =( 






Normally that level would be of a worry, but given it's a 2-on-1 battle in our favour... 





...and we have Not-Sandslash...










...who has a type advantage...






It's a fun one-sided battle lasting one turn. \o/














Maybe, but you didn't, so.






No.






Curses, he escaped under the veil of the text screen again! And look, a phone call! It's from Sungki as usual.










KAKUZATO had done sth. !?!? Oh dear!














Uh, firstly you're talking to Bek, Sungki, so you can refer to him directly. And do you mean 'where Bek is' or 'lived'? I'm inclined to think the former, but well, it's telefang! English good not!






And having entered the cave, we'll end this here! Battles and random phone calls await in the next update!


----------



## bobandbill (Dec 10, 2012)

Doop de doop, holidays again, let's see how much of this I can get done then.

Also had to recently reupload and reupdate all the music links as the place they were hosted went under for good. =/ I clearly have all the luck! If any previous sound links didn't work please let me know. 


*Part Eight - Kelina Cave*
Or Learning about Peach Boy and KAKUZATO







Cave Theme!

So, we're in. Let's go and- at that point I got a phone call with more questions. I was lucky to save the game beforehand - certain phone calls are always in a specific order so this keeps repeating no matter which one calls me. Hence I could explore all the options and what is said for each one!










This is a [question]! Yes No

But who the frell is Peach Boy? Is he talking about this?






Well uh, let's say yes.


















Abuh. Is Peach Boy a Glutinous millet bun _what._

_The answer btw is yes. _(Different e-monster asking this time)









Dwell on that for a bit. 

And if we said no to that...statement about it hearing a story about Peach Boy:










Now that's just rude. =(














And then he asks us another 'question' about Peach Boy despite saying we do not know. Uhhhh...

Yes:










Turtledove what.

No:














I'm not even sure of what I am supposed to sense!

Possibly the most confusing part of the game dialogue-wise. 






Noooo we don't need any more crazy questions! AAAAAAA






I don't know anymore I think my brain is bleeding.










What, is Peach Boy here?














Wait, what?






There's _more than one_ of these KAKUZATO? Oh dear.










RODANSA - he's Cool!






Hurrah for a 2-on-1 battle. Just as well we got OSIE in the cave too, because anything else takes 3 turns to reach us! When RODANSA has the type advantage, that's pretty significant.










And hence the battle is easy!










From here nearly every 'trainer' battle results in you getting a phone number.














Whatever you say, religious cult member.














What is it? I wish I knew too...






Hey, you don't know either!






Le sigh. What are they even anyway? Aliens? Cosplayers? 










Quick and easy provided you've done a bit of grinding beforehand. Not that we needed more owls though.

Moving onwards!














You should totally quit and just let me past without a battle.










Yes, it is troublesome- 






Yet he still battles. 










Owls everywhere! We now have all the owls. ALL OF THEM.










"First election, are you half study half work,". I'm sure he's trying to tell me _something_, but what?










I suppose Not-Sandslash counts as a thing. 










Not more of them!






















Wait, pals? If you mean those owls you can have them, I already had the phone number of one and frankly one is more than enough. Stupid bomb-loving thing...






Clearly having someone's phone number is serious business!






And so we meet the angry starfish.






Now they start having more than one creature! However theirs take a few turns to arrive, and as type advantages come into play...














We win before the other arrives, and hence end the battle early.










...let's just move on then, shall we?














I guess you mean the guy above you who I just beat up...?






How without grammar?






"The land of baseball!"










It's a dinosaur! A Cowardly one, but he has pants! 














Similar story - easy battle, ended before the other creature arrives.






But then why does it seem like he is wearing pants...? And how does that even work - pockets on the feet? Man, biology sure screwed up a lot of things around here.






We defeated the competition? Can we not save the day anymore? Maybe the exit is onwards...






Curses! 














Oh look, the bomb loving friend has returned, and managed to get the ]tags[ wrong as well. But look, a question even Bek can answer!


















It seems the game suddenly turned into Baseball Trivia - now with extra owls.










"And by bat, I mean [Bomb]."

Anyways now we can continue-






Curses again!










Imagine your town or village or whatnot suddenly overrun overnight by KAKUZATO...whatever they are. =(














Try catching some proper grammar first. OH!










C'mon, I was only kidding.






Man, these guys sure are sensitive.






Oh cool, a scorpion! And something that has decent defence as well, notably!










It has scissors!? =o






Yes, I'm sorry too. Sorry that I've had to beat up all of these...things. Whatever they really are.






















I understand the first part - this village is important location-wise and so he wants to have power here... only then it breaks down at the end. Or does he only want to vote that badly? I don't even. Sounds like crazy politician talk again.










Ramble all you like, you're still going to lose.

Say, OSIE, maybe you'd like to do something in this battle! Not-Sandslash is doing all the work here -what can you do?






Oh god what are you doinggggggg






I don't blame you, PUNIKA. =(

Note that being afraid is basically a status in the game - rather like being frozen in the Pokemon games. However on the turn you 'stop being afraid' you still can't do anything. Yay broken moves!






PUNKIA is quickly persuaded to join us.






???














I can't win TABASUKO. Aww. Like all the others he fades away after spouting his engrish.






Oh well, maybe this set of stairs leads us closer to TABASUKO or the exit or something. As long as its not the way to Peach Boy. I might just eat that millet bun.






Oh hey it's curry guy. I knew a politician was lurking about!














Why indeed? Wait, is this Bek saying this, questioning the fact that Mr Curry is suddenly here? Wow.














...I guess I'll let Bek go there?










Ramble ramble and then a swear!






Even Bek is shocked!










I think Bek had enough of KAKUZATO.






Our politician dislikes this allegation!














Give it to me you sure will!






Why is that [even in brackets?]










Either he's a wimp or TABASUKO said that she disliked curry. Oh well, we're almost there!






That was quick! TABASUKO must be in the next room - let's see what she is doing!






Uh... jumping about like crazy?










I guess that explains it?














She'll not be just a woman - she'll be a woman head! =o






She sure is excitable... ._.














Not seen - Bek jumping. But hey, she remembers his name!






















One - he won the election in his hometown election. This redundancy is redundant!
Two - they're married/related!? Yet he is referred to as Mr NERIKARI so their names are different... uh.
Three - why should he be not underestimated anyways!?






...is it?














Oh, she calling for help. Typical.














What is that supposed to mean? Is she referring to herself? Does she think Bek is evil? Or is Bek talking? Thing is he did not jump then aaaaaaaa. 

This game is confusing.






See? Logic falls to pieces!

Boss Battle Theme!










Why hello there, snake with arms. 






Good news - we currently have the advantage.

Bad news - if we can't knock out that snake before the others arrive it's a 2 vs 3 battle in _her_ favour. 






Thanks for the advice!






Ew, that's just mean! Get him, Not-Sandslash!






Wat. No, missing is bad!






And then he one-hits OSIE. =( Looks like we're-










And then Not-Sandslash one-hits him back?






Hurrah for the quickest and yet most murderous battle thus far?










Yeah, I'm surprised too!






Sorry.










She then jumps up and down a lot to place emphasis on this fact. You know, in case it wasn't obvious enough.














"The GREATEST head in all of the heads in the land!"






She runs off and never reappears again.

No, really, that's it from her in the game. But hey, we now have the key to the tree! Now we can go...somewhere else!






Yay, I suppose!






Yay agai-wait.

...






Yes, well put, Not-Sandslash. Remember: you didn't see _anything_.






I like how he's not sure of who he is any more.










How did he know what we just did? 














Hint hint. I suppose MUSA told him to tell us to go help everyone else for him...

But that'll wait for the next update!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 18, 2012)

I think Punika's Dex entry means that it uses its antenna to indicate its mood.


----------



## bobandbill (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, I think so too.... pity is it is so vague and unclear to begin with. =(



*Part Nine: Off to Alice!*
Or a lack of good judgement and more questionable NPCs.








So last time we were told to keep going. I guess we should tell that guy we got the key back. And definitely not mention those revolvers.

Catchy Overworld Theme! 













What discussions? And I solved those problems! Keep with the times...whatever you are!










Who is 'he'? Typical NPCs making little sense.














Is it a ticket out of this place?






Reform card?






I guess they are like P-cards...?


















Bek somehow knows (despite never having been here before) that these cards are the way to evolve stuff. Uh.... And yet he doesn't want to take them although that's not necessarily a bad idea...






'Don't let your conscious get to you - these magic cards are so cool! And shiny!'










Bek is showing a surprising lack of morals here. 






Yes, they should. With something better. >:[ All we got for beating up a whole group of politicians as thanks were two cards. 










I don't know what this way is, but I sure like the sound of that!






Meanwhile Not-Sandslash levelled up, yay. Not half-bad for this stage of the game tbh. Anyways, let's get out of here and to the next place. I want some food.










I guess it worked? But...why is the tree in a building anyway? True story - in my first ever playthrough I was terribly confused on where to go because of this fact - I made the mistake of looking for a tree like everyone said I should do. Key lesson - never trust anyone here!

As a beside, you may notice the screenshot is darker - Telefang has a day-night system! Not half-bad in fact.






Bah.










No.






The Miss...?






Cue image of a person stuck in a finger ring shouting for help. God damn bears! But apparently the answer is A...














Yes, such thoughts never occurred to myself either, tbh... 

Hey, is that a ufo in the sky?






This is how switching your 'main e-monster' works. They get abducted by aliens and fly off only to be replaced by...wait a second...






GODDAMNIT I guess there's no getting around it - he wants his BOMB. =( And now we have a card that evolves stuff...






...Are you sure you want to evolve, stalker owl?






WHAT HAVE WE DONE!?






...wait, what?

After all that bugging it _only gives you some experience_. Sure, it sounds like he got a lot...then you look at the number at the top there and see that it gave him 24, possibly less if this one took part in any battles. =/ Enough to go up one level, but although some items _do_ evolve creatures, this one did not.

This is stupid let's just go to Alice already.






It's so hip and happening!










Excitement! Where's the shops so we can eat some fish?










Okay sheesh.


















Maybe they don't like fish?






Hmm, no shop or sea here...






What a nice welcome! Maybe you're one of the sane ones who didn't drop out of english classes?






Yay! I think!


















This Frankenstein's Monster lookalike fellow however... 






Hey there!










Now, see, this guy's sentence makes more or less enough sense thus far...










Followed Vigina...? Trees live where? In the sea? Um. 






What a boring house. =( Where's that shop!?










Well is there a food shop?










Yay, a town with no shop. Oh well, let's talk to random people! Might as well be friendly and all that jazz!






Well hi! =D










:<

I dislike this place.














And you're plain unhelpful. Way to state the obvious and what we've already been told!






Oh joy, another phone call.


















Firstly, he refers to MUSA as a presbyter. If you don't know what that is:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Presbyter* in the New Testament refers to a leader in local Christian congregations, then a synonym of _episkopos_ (which has now come to mean _bishop_.


Secondly...MUSA wants a propeller?






_ALL HAIL BISHOP MUSA_






He heard fishing a lot!










Why is that?


















His rambling may seem silly and whingy, but I assure you he's not kidding about that part.














...okay...














Well if they looked at you, Mr. Frakenstein's Monster, I don't blame them. No offense.


















...you wanted to eat them? Good grief.










Whatever you say, talking house.


















'Are good one, my friend just this one.' Powerful wording!














Maybe you also wanted to eat him? See, fish I'll eat, but electric monsters...yeah, no.














Oh hey a friend of Bek's apparently!














What kind of a name is Wunan, firstly? And Bek sure got friends all right - all by telling Not-Sandslash to beat them to a pulp until they gave us their phone number.














Oh no Bek get out of there he wants your card! Anyone calling you cool has a secret ulterior motive! 










NO










That's rather rude. =(






















"This [sea hole] was very historic! So much that _nobody has ever seen it_."














Nah, it's not like they live there or anything!

That's enough Alice Town people let's try going east a bit.










=o They have police here!? Let's tell them about MUSA.


















Wow, uh... Actually I don't think they'd be of much help. The brains in our heads should also be take good care of! 

Inside the house someone tells us that they protect the woods and that it is their headquarters. Yay. -_-


















...Good to know?










Cool, let's go check it out-






It's a pink Octorok?






A friendly one!










Hurrah for type advantages in our favour.










And now we have this thing's phone number. As long as he doesn't ask for bombs I guess?






??? 


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Cupula also describes a structure surrounding hair cell receptors sensitive to hydrodynamic flow in fish.


ITS HAIR RECEPTORS CAN MOVE ANYTHING!!!


















I would, but your text boxes are blocking my view of it. =( I bet he hid treasure there! Spill the beans!










You suck.

I suppose we can try to swim there? Let's go to the beach!






Hey, we can't enter the water! This sucks. Maybe this guy sitting here can help us?










No, that's just Bek. He's a random kid, not a man! Funny that he only noticed us when we talked to him.














See? Bek's no man, he's trying to run away-wait.

Nowhere to escape? But you just came from above...uh.






Will our hero be eaten by the e-monster from the sea? Will Bek manage to get past that invisible wall and escape from the thing that looks like a lamp from behind? WILL ANY FISH EVER GET CONSUMED!?

Find out in the next update!


----------



## bobandbill (Jan 10, 2013)

*Part Ten: THE SEA*
Or a guide to remembering it.







So last off Bek was being a wuss and failing to escape from a sea e-monster because 'Nowhere to escape!'. Somehow.










Yes, Bek, yes it is.






Or, well, ok to jump at any rate.










You heard the blue foul-mouthed vase-like sprite, Bek. Wonder what he wants to tell Bek, besides 'stop being stupid'.


















...as one does. But he has a point - someone mentioned that there's no shop here.










Well, tried to say as much anyway.






Fine, we'll pay attention to you.










Well what's in it for us?










...So if we don't then we can't go swimming here.

Normally you'd have to go all the way back to first village to buy the 'game machine' for him. Luckily way back beyond the fourth wall in the 3rd part we already did that!






See?










I guess we might as well. It didn't even have batteries. 






Here, you sea e-monster, I hope you enjoy it.






Wait no why are you jumping on it.


















Why would you break it gosh that cost me forty balls! (It really did!) That's as many as four tens, and that's terrible.






...fine, play it the way you want to.






Hello there, Not-Vaporeon. 






And...why did you give us this?














And then he disappears. Apparently we are supposed to call him to be able to go swimming.






They sure do. Then they swear at you, ask for presents and jump on them before giving you their phone number.






Well screw you Not-Vaporeon, we can swim - err, walk in the ocean ourselves! Maybe we'll call you if we get in a battle.

Bamu Sea Theme

The tune is not that great here, but oh well.

So people said the sea e-monsters were angry-














...wait, what? Go two steps and suddenly I...say what again?










But I don't even want a tree!






...well I guess a battle it is. Let's call that guy up then.

But Not-Sandslash, why did he say those things?






WHYYYYYYY






Good retaliation, Not-Sandslash.






Maybe he knows?










Sometime in battles, you'll get called by the creatures you call up, and they'll give you a message. For some reason it cuts short unless you mash the A button really quickly and have super-hyper-fast reading skills. The gist of it though is 'lol I'm going to be late' and they don't show up for a few more turns. Most annoying!

And this guy always does this. I bet he is too busy jumping on his game. >:[






However Not-Sandslash is very good at killing sea (water) types, so these battles are easy.






And then he disappears.

And...that's what happens in the sea. You walk about (because swimming is boring in the ocean), get shouted at by random monsters about trees and then they swear and shout 'remember it!'. 






And just to put the icing on the cake the bomb-loving guy decides to call me again! I'm not sure why I'm getting so many calls from him...














My brain, it is melting.






Luckily the wild random encounters (ie battles not caused by someone shouting at you) don't involve swearing.






Translation - 'I accidentally the directions so I'm going to be late! ^_^'. Oh well, we can beat this guy too without-






AAAAAAA






ARE YOU OKAY NOT-SANDSLASH






I can't blame you there.

What just happened is why Mantea is actually a pretty interesting e-monster. That move is called SHOUT which basically gives the status of (being) 'afraid' to the opponent which renders them unable to do anything.

Although the effect is only temporary...










...that in itself takes up a whole turn. It's a nasty move, although wonderful if you abuse it yourself. =D






FINALLY whyever are you late!?






Well then don't jump on your flipper next time, gosh.

What moves do you have anyway?





BITE does minor damage as this guy's attack sucks, COLDGAS is a lame status and RESUME is minor healing. 

Well you're boring. We don't really need you anyways as Bek can apparently walk on water. 






Not-Sandslash can kill stuff in one hit anyway here!






Oh hey he was also a high level AND gave us his phone number. Excellent. You are our new best friend, pink tentacle cow thing. 

These sea e-monsters are not that bad after all!














I spoke too soon.










Why won't you listen to me!? I don't want your stupid trees.






Pointless trying to reason with these guys. This one is pretty poor defensively.






I don't want to remember that! =(






AAAAA GO AWAY










Overkill is always nice. (They don't even have 64 HP never mind 128).










Yaaaaaay lots of stat boosts this time around.






Why does everyone keep saying that?






You guys suck.






_FISHMAN_.

No, seriously, just look at that thing for a moment. Then turn away. Back to Fishman.






Unfortunately, he's also weak.






And rude like the others.






Meanwhile in 'other reasons why MANTEA is cool'!










Essentially it can hide and avoid being hit for a turn or few. Kinda pointless if it's on its own as it can't attack during hiding, but potentially useful if you have it in a team and the opponent tried to attack it. 






You suck, LILIAO(B). (Whyever it shortens their name in battles is beyond me). 

Now, I COULD repeat what happened here over and over besides the interesting parts throughout this whole trip, or I could give you the condensed version of what happens.

I'm opting for the latter.






This line sums up Bamu Sea basically!

So I spent a bit of time grinding. Not that I had much choice:






=(

Some weren't very bright though.














???

After that straightforward battle though:










Wait, what? Well... let's do it!

EVOLUTION






SO EXCITING






AOKUTERU! The...taller pink elephant tentacle thing!

More stats are gained with evolution and sometimes new/replaced/renamed moves. It's generally useful to have your creature evolve.






What useful advice shall we get now?














...






Now, at one point in THE SEA, you can go either right or left. The former leads you this this door (in the middle of the ocean mind you) which is locked. Oh well, time to backtrack a bit.






During that we got this guy's help too!






I can't say I know exactly how _that_ works...






Going to the left leads you up to this guy.






Amazingly he _doesn't_ ramble at you about forgetting pain from wounds and whatnot! This guy is basically the nicest guy you will meet here.














Ignoring the fact that _there's a tree in the middle of the ocean_ and the completely left-field-ness of this bit of news (what guy?), a bit of thought can possibly explain the ranting of everyone else - they naturally assume you were the guy who was going to go wood-chopping. For some reason.














...and Bek seems to have a swollen ego now. T mildew if you remember is a term for people who use 'e-monsters well' - basically good trainers here. But Not-Sandslash has done all of the work, Bek, not you. Besides:



Spoiler













You're a coward Bek.


 









Apparently the other guy, whoever he is, is pretty good. Not good news for Bek.






At least Bek knows the right question to ask here.






The jump is for the fact this guy realises Bek has allowed himself to again be the hero of the day. What luck for him! You'd think Bek would have figured this out by now.














...so I guess that door has the tree behind it. But how do we unlock it? =/ Remember Bek, we don't have a key for it and it was certainly locked.






*facepalm*






No, that's being lazy of you and also avoiding the issue. The 'usual way' is locked and you clearly don't have the key or you would have given it to us. Besides, this is a piece of cake!






Piece of cake






That showed him what a piece of cake was. Now tell us already what to do if you're too lazy to do it yourself already, without lying.






Oh, NOW he says it's difficult! How about that.










Wait cave I though we were talking about saving a tree?


















...Okay...


















Interesting choice of password if I do say so myself.














Everyone depends on Bek - he is the world's buttmonkey!

Well I guess we should check out that house that needed a password then! To get to a cave...for some reason. This game sure likes to skip over the details.














Blah blah password let us in already.










Translation - press A for no reason before walking in!










But I was just in the sea!






















Floating island...? Wait, I though you'd just take me to the place-

Teleportation






And then Bek seriously trips out, as the onslaught of engrish finally takes its toll on him.




THE SEA is continued in the next update! Did that make much sense to anyone when the wound heal? You say it again! Remember it!


----------



## bobandbill (Jan 26, 2013)

*Part Eleven: Enter BOUNDARY*
Or that guy with a really good theme tune who hates trees.

Teleportation






Last we were teleporting away...somehow. Wherever shall we end up?






Oh, this place. I guess we can go into the cave there now! 






A strange pot/button...thing is inside, next to a coffin? Huh. Jump on the button, Bek, maybe we can make a thing happen.






Hurrah?

Suddenly music! I'm not sure why it plays here and hardly anywhere else (if ever!) but...well, there it is. 






I don't know how standing on a button makes the gate an ocean away open, but let's not question it! Let's go back outside then - standing on the coffin probably won't help us. (But who's telling us the gate is open...?)






Hell to you too, Sungki? You seem unsure of your name?






No.










...And that's all Sungki wanted to say, and Bek doesn't even answer before the call ends. Abuh. I wanted to see Sungki's reaction to wikipedia saying Mildew is a type of fungus. =(






LOOK SPARKLES






Standing on the magical sparkly island simply makes the teleportation sequence happen again and takes us to the beach. 






See? Not very exciting. Nor is the trip back to the antenna tree gate - I trust you remember what happened in the sea.












Anyways, we get there and...the music cuts out. Huh. And then a phone call!






"Sorry about hanging up before, I dropped the phone in a toilet."


















Oh boy... Mr Bek, I like starting every sentence with your name. I'm also wondering why Sungki is using the plural there (you'll see why that's odd in a sec...) and how he knows this anyway! And "let's hide?" He's far away!






Wait what?






SUDDENLY A SWOOSH SOUND










And then this guy jumps off and lands.

Rival Theme!

Meet the rival!...Okay, well, "rival". He has one of the best music themes in the game though!










Well, hi there! I see your name is also partial to CAPITALISATION. (Why is Bek and Sungki immune to this?)














...wait, what? Okay I guess this is the guy who wants to chop down trees.






Bek dislikes this!










'What is it'? What is _what_, Bek? 














In other words - 'we don't need these magical living portals to other parts of the world!' Or, well, we don't need thing like that anyway.






An alternate translation of Bek's jump.
















I guess so!










A real you!! 






Then his e-monster lands. Not-Sandslash, why can't you fly?










Woah suddenly perspective of the rival in an overly-epic fashion!

...Man, no offence, BOUNDARY, but... you ugly. =(






Also it does not match his sprite that vest-or-whatever was white and black. =/






This actually looks kinda cool though!














He's Knd Sky. y! 

...Oh bugger that means he's strong against Not-Sandslash. He's also stronger than any of our monsters in level.














Time to point out a flaw in Telefang - despite having evolved pinky's name remains the same as his first stage's name...rather than this:






Anyways!

Boss Battle!

The other two monsters arrive straightaway, and hence you might, with it being a 3-on-1 battle in our favour, think this will be an easy battle.






Hahahaha....nope.










And despite having a type disadvantage, Not-Sandslash is the hardest-hitting out of the e-monsters on our side. Well bugger.










And there goes him, because ANJIOSI is faster than everything else and thus can move twice before them at times!






Luckily this guy is on our side - time to exploit the broken status system!










I can't say I blame him there for being afraid.






Although he usually recovers the turn after, it takes the full turn...










Allowing BANLES - whatever it is - to attack...






While we show that the best way to win a fight is to have a pink elephant-with-tentacle creature shout very loudly at the opponent!










Almost there!










Luckily pinky here is also surprisingly bulky.










Unfortunately, he manages to miss. With the attack 'hit'. 

A few more misses and hits endured though, and:














\o/ I will say that I was kinda lucky that SHOUT worked as much as it had in the battle though - usually this is quite a tough battle (unless you specifically train some e-monsters which would have had a type advantage).






And then our opponent disappears, but not BOUNDARY.










Where's the full stop or exclamation mark? =(






Bek agrees.






"Just over-sized strange looking creatures with phones!"






This says something about Bek's other friends...






BOUNDARY seems slow to catch on.










...Yes, you lose today.






Then he uses the tree to leave. I guess if he can't chop it down, he might as well use it? Anyways we now will not see Boundary for half a game. No, really. Great rival, huh? 






Bek realises BOUNDARY stole his wallet.






This is basically becoming a catch-phrase, isn't it.






...But...okay, first he tells us that this guy was coming somehow and now goes back to 'durr hurr what's going on over there'.






Bek has many more jumps to make in the future of this game. Many, many more.






















I wonder if Boundary had brought an [AXE]?


















Gotta love Sungki - 'that sucks but hey you should go visit this city!!!' And...what guards?






And then he hangs up.






Well it's not like we have anything better to do! Check out that name of the city btw... yeesh.


So concludes this part! The next contains a lot of shops and a competition! Excitement!


(The YOU'RE KILLING THE TREES image is from hiimdaisy comics, yo).


----------



## bobandbill (Feb 4, 2013)

*Part Twelve: The City of Shops*
Or...well, a lot of shopping and acquiring the killer pony. 






Let's check out this place...






You can tell when towns look the same to each other. Same sort of grass, path, etc so far for each one! It's also got the same overworld theme... although that's not necessarily bad because it's a catchy theme. And oh look, it's one of those politician people. =|










No Bek, don't talk to him it's a trap!






>_<










Doesn't look like they gathered here.










Bek sure is excited about the fungi gathering! Notice how Not-Sandslash is keeping his distance from the two. 






(What's the rule then?). Anyways, I don't think it's _that_ funny. =/ 


















Screw the forest, we can have our large battles between creatures wherever we please! Although I am sceptical about having a _telephone_ battle there. =/










...Come out?






Maybe it just means 'jump'.










Well done for having that name? "Congratulations, you sure earned it."














This just comes off as weird personally, the way Bek is declaring his happiness. I bet it's this politician's fault. =(














I like how he ignored the question.










Hmm, just maybe, Bek, just maybe... 

However Bek stops dwelling on this and instead GOES SHOPPING. Because to be honest there's not that much of interest here and the competition serves very little - well, nothing - to the confusing plot here.

Shop Theme!





A technology-themed store! Other gadgets include Video, Computer and Mouse. Not very interesting and one wonders why you can buy them when you cannot use them yourself.










As a minor note, a red-hat guy now appears in the green-hat pollie's place! Abuh. But a phone call...?










...No, not really?














They must be too busy telling Bek to get more friends or chasing political careers.










...STORM wants a computer. Right.

But how about that - look at a computer in a shop, and they call you about it just like with the bomb. This never happened when I played the game before, I'm pretty sure. =/














Maybe Bek is not the only one who is SO HAPPY about a phone competition. 










More engrish, please. 














Great competition. But he doesn't quite tell the truth - everyone else in the competition just stands still and waits for you to battle. =/

Let's look at that other shop!






Ma-gun? Machine gun. 






This sure is a strange shop. Machine guns, Sabres...






...Why is this in the shop.






MUSA probably already has one himself.






Yeah, I'll just buy these, thanks.


















Easy in what way? Did he give you the winnings? 














Rare things!? Like what, the Guide to Speaking English Gooder? Clearly this guy already has that because his sentence is all right, but the previous person...he needs it in this way. 






Yay pointless houses.


















The Politicians! But... [Clean vote]?














How specific.






"With this, even you can be a ninja!"






Battery...for what?






More of thes P-cards. They're actually good for grinding for exp later on in the game but not so much now. 






I guess it's better than a shop selling machine guns to kids...














The owl's name shows up again! 


















Ah, the usual NPC-blocks-the-next-route ploy. With extra engrish. I guess we will over the competition before go ahead from here by pass through then. 










And this guy confirms that that way being blocked is what we will go by after the competition. It takes us to Palan.






Thanks, random e-monster!






Boy I sure am excited by these phone calls.














I bet he's a advertiser. Not a very convincing feature for a new phone though - that's it?

As for the fourth shop:









I hope it's just a toy crane. You know, instead of a real one... Actually a real one would be kinda cool to have. Unfortunately the tire is as big as the crane. At least these are named normally, but...






What the frell is a Tsita.






So much for moon rock or stone or whatnot - no, the translation is Luna. 

One would be forgiven for forgetting this is a game about making monsters fight for you by getting their phone number.

Nobody else says anything of interest here and so we go into the forest!














So much for taking a shortcut. At least the Engrish here is consistent...?

Now, you can encounter wild e-monsters here before taking on the competitors which helps because they can come to the battle straightaway instead of 2-3 turns or more to just arrive. Grinding is a good idea though because of one specific wild e-monster who will mess you up badly without some grinding but is the best friend to have.

To demonstrate!










They're of the land type and have no mercy.










So you start the battle with having to wait for your other two e-monsters.










It's faster than you.






Its attack animation is always fun to watch. (It looks far better than this gif).






Bam, half your health.

So how much damage can you do to it?












Even if its defences aren't that great it doesn't matter.

It also has access to a move called GRIND which is basically the same as SHOUT. If ever you don't feel like just winning straightaway it can just status you instead.

So yeah, grinding is needed! (You have little access to type advantages over it too. Of course one could just use a really fast one to be able to run away from it in battles, but that's no fun).






Stop interrupting my grinding.










Ah, it's 'inane questions time'! Let's say yes.










S
ee, that statement makes no sense! Neither do the options! AAAAA






Thanks... I guess? Selecting the first option to both apparently was the right thing to do!


















I like how he's telling me about an item that won't do anything.










Well, who _wouldn't_ want a ray gun?






"Why do you keep calling me?" and "Now I want a ray gun."

During said grinding I had a few more encounters, one which involved me getting it down to 1 HP from a critical hit only for it to run away. But then:






And so:






And with some luck:






Yay! And if you think MLP is awesome:






Whelp time to win a competition.










Not shown - a walking-around-the-clearing sequence. And why is it 'call me' when you're standing a metre apart from each other. Kids these days...






This battle stars tree trunks and some water.






The only place where we get lots of unique trainer sprites! As a note - they get weirder.

Regular Battle Theme!

(The game doesn't consider the competition battles to be that important apparently).










Normally the type-disadvantage would be a worry.






And so ends the battle.






This guy wishes he had an awesome horse.


















One down.

There's other wild e-monsters of note - maybe not power-wise, but say:






_WHAT IS IT_










Whatever he is, he's pretty smart!






For those who do not know: "The *oxter* is the part of the human body right under the joint where the arm joins the shoulder." Pity wikipedia had to mention 'human body' because this surely isn't human. =(


















Ah, but do you have an overpowered horse?






No, you just look weird.






Ah, the owl as mentioned!






That was fun.










Not-Sandslash sure is enjoying this.






And now he's about to become more useful!










I like how the only changes are a few more spikes, some shield-things to his arms, a bit more weight and the B changed to a P. At least BigMon is accurate! Dos this make Not-Sandslash Slightly-More-Not-Sandslash?


















They seem oddly happy about losing.

I'll just end it here then - the rest of the competition shall be covered in the next update!


----------



## bobandbill (Mar 1, 2013)

*Part Thirteen: The Continued Competition*
Or seeing how weird some trainer sprites get. 







Last off we beat the 2nd person and Not-Sandslash evolved and got a bit of weight and a P to his name. Onwards to more victory!










Do you?






Is that a yes?

Regular Battle Theme!






Try looking at that expression closely there. She seems very...surprised or something.






Go, Dodo's cousin!






This'll be easy.














Surprisingly it is a water type and so ends the quickest third round ever.






I suppose we know how the Dodo went extinct!










Damn straight!














I don't know why they keep telling me to 'keep moving' to get to the next round... Maybe they think that I'd just stand there?






Hey let's continue standing here and-wait-






.................
The owl happen again, of _ALL PLACES!_






















So he wants to be more machine-like?










Okay, thanks for telling me - I'll be sure not to give him that. 






Aww, no short cuts allowed here either in this way. =(










...Sorry that you're sick? Just don't sneeze on me.






And this part of the comp is where the trainer sprites get especially weird. I mean, _look at him_. And he's called NOISY as well... 

What him riding a tiny car has to do with him having 'got a cold' though is beyond me. 






Naturally his first e-monster is the one that looks like a beheaded monkey. =(










Thanks for the hint!






The battle wasn't very exciting with Not-Sandslash and Killer Pony.






Jumpity jump-jump.


















Gee, it's not my fault you have a bad cold - stop trying to make me feel sorry. =(

He also walks away unlike his sprite suggesting he has a car I don't even. =/






Encountered this guy in the wild but I did not get his number. I kinda like his look though. 






Wait, why are there two people here?














So... the T fungi gentlemen the top alternates...to what?






Fine I'll let you finish.














What, that's it? Okay, can do!






Why are you still jumping.










Uh...who are you talking to?






WHY DO YOU KEEP JUMPING














So are we to fight...?






aaaaaaaaaaaaa






...So you're reporters? Reporters in uncomfortable poses?

I...I don't understand.






Why does this bird's leg not actually attached to the body correctly what.

Now, this battle actually is harder because they have more than one e-monster at the start! =o






I kinda feel sorry for the poor thing.






And then it fires petals or...something at me. =/ It's very fast but that's basically it, besides the type advantage thing.










Strangest looking 'mouth' attack there...it also should have attacked Not-Sandslash but I'm not complaining about bad AI!






Now, this is a neat move here. It doesn't do that much damage, but it has a decent chance of this:






And it can't do anything until it heals itself - like being scared from Shout. And that takes up an entire turn in itself!










See?






Yeah, while you're there...






Somehow it survives!














Not for long though.






Go!, says the OSIE, as it raises its defence. =/






Oh no it's doing something!






It looks like it could be-










...Oh. Like anything in this game needs more of _that_.










Bye.






Okay.














There's nothing quite as satisfying as winning by using Hoof, seriously. 






\O/










Sore losers.






I guess they came from the ocean...? Anyways they disappear and we continue onward!










Two questions with the same answer: 

_WINNING_.






Or jumping if you're Bek, I guess.






So winning.










Bek... at this stage everyone here is being called T Mildew. =( 














I wonder why this guy stayed here. I mean, if he walks in, he would win!






Instead he prefers jumping at Bek.










What a...strange looking guy. 






This guy is an evolution of OSIE.

No, really.






3-on-2 battle initially so it's kinda in our favour, although you'd think with this being the final battle it may be harder than the previous.






Oh wait.






How about...


















Winning.










No, buy your own alcohol to drown your own sorrows away! I'm too busy winning.






Why are you here.














No seriously why are you here.






Damn straight, Bek.










...Yes, we've already realised.






THAT'S WHAT I WANT TO KNOW!






I like how it became a [term!].










"I'm just a hard working honest man! I have five kids!"














Bek being smart?














...Change Jimmy?






And he makes a run for it. Should we go stop him, Bek?














Clearly he has more important things on his mind.






WHAT COULD IT BE






...






That's it?






OUR PHONE NOW HAS A PURPLE/PINK TINGE TO IT

AMAZEMENT

Worst competition ever.






And it doesn't stop these spam calls either!














Well naturally if you have a Ray gun you're able to kill stuff quicker!














Strange place for an autograph, but okay!

Let's start heading to the next place then, I guess!






God darn it. If anything this new phone is worse!














WHY ARE YOU ALL TELLING ME TO GIVE YOU GUNS SERIOUSLY






I guess that'll be in the next update thanks to Netaro here. (Hey, isn't he supposed to be delivering water anyway...?)


----------



## bobandbill (Mar 12, 2013)

*Part Fourteen: Entering The Desert!*
Or discovering that birds and snakes don't like each other.






So last time we won the competition and Netaro finally stopped talking to us. Let's get out of this unfortunately-named 'city'. Or M-City.






...And we begin with someone (maybe Bek?) shouting about what. Damn it! I hate whats. >:[






Maybe it was this bird though.










No Bek you said What. =(


























Well... given snakes are known to eat birds (and vice versa in cases) is this surprising?














Bek derps a herp.


















One - I like how he ignores the question.
Two - _oh god. _'start a new life in Virgina'. 

Engrish, how you amaze me.






Uh, bye then? I guess he can't wait.














[Is it?]










And then he leaves after the Farewell Jump.










At least it's clear what you should do here, but first we'll explore this little stretch.
Head into the ocean for instance, and...






...We find ourselves by Bamu sea! Or well, outside its barriers. Let's check that map now that we have filled it in a bit...






So M-city is to the west of the sea and Alice, while Tulunk and Kelina is on the left side of the map. Teleporting trees, how do they work. 






...How exciting? =/ There's nothing in the water at any rate.














Yay, Palan is near already.










Okay...? Maybe that's why this guy is standing outside of it then.






But first a slight detour to a house I recall.






Or well, cave-house. At any rate idk why it's here but I suppose it is worth showing.






Why is that, random NPC?


















Too much...? And because of that he put [something] here. Uh, okay.


















Why is this important.










And that's all you find out from here. This always confused me.






Oh not you.


















I never said that. =/

Anyways I also discovered some different e-monsters in this area I didn't know were here before.










Like this guy! If you want awkward designs, look no further than HERIOPS. Unfortunately i didn't get his number in that instance.










I got bird-head's number though!






So in other words it pecks stuff.

Other creatures included some ones we have also seen before:















And with BAIBU:










And after a while:









...A bottle in its shoulder? Uh.

And during that all:









\o/

I could switch to BAZERI and make the game very easy (except in sections with necessary grinding) but I'll be sticking with Not-Sandslash.






Oh look, a welcoming committee!










Are you blind? =|














Bird, there's a snake right next to you, you know. =/

(The bird family)









...They really don't like each other. =/


















At least this fellow has an okay grasp of English, isn't rude or blind.

Palan!

Different town music! It's alright I suppose.






However this seems to be the bird's side of town. It also has a shop!






You never know when you need to clean up that sand in the desert.






It's a desert - what are you going to chop down, cacti? =/






Blah blah generic card item in most stores.






You know, for a world reliant on phones it's a bit odd this is the first time we've seen one being sold...


















Look at that, and then realise he's saying the leader of the birds lives north of here. =/














I hope he knows better English than you.














I'm somewhat sceptical of that.










Just their fangs, right? -_-










WOW! REALLY?










I would have never guessed!






Bah.














Snakes are beautiful to you? Also, Bird Snake?

















I suppose he meant 'live*d*'.










Or maybe not? Idk but I guess he was the one who 'said' it. =/






Hello to you too. Why do birds also need to jump?










Yes, you sure are a bird brain. :V






Bek doesn't like my jokes. =(










Blah Blah Bek then proceeds to repeat what Gangbanao said.


















Yeah, we kinda figured that out for ourselves...










...That's a good question!

...










So basically they're having a big war and nobody remembers why.

What.






Bek also thinks this is stupid.


















FRIENDSHIP SOLVES EVERYTHING














???














Everyone loves making Bek do stuff for them.






Silly Bek.














But at least we get something from it? I hope it's better than the last prize. =/

Let's see what everyone else thinks of our plans.


















I consider you as [The speaker of engrish].














Then you can sit in a tree and the snakes could drink all the water! =D














Croaked?














Well you're a stick in the mud. =(

Nobody else in this town is on any interest either.










Uh... screw you.






Oh look, snakes! Time to begin Operation FRIENDSHIP!

...In the next update!


----------



## bobandbill (Apr 1, 2013)

So are you an enemy of birds? Huh!?

*Part Fifteen: Bearer of Peace!*
Or fighting people to convince them to stop fighting. Go figure!







Let's talk to the snakes, I suppose.

Desert!














What are you trying to say? Come on, try and put some effort into your words!










See, that's better.










Well, birds DO live in trees normally...


















I'm not a bird. Or guies. =( Yay for trying to be grammatical correct with the plural of guy and failing!














So why are you fighting then? Do you know?














You're not helpful at all. =(














At least you can say habitat properly, I guess...


















...machines? What sort of machines? =/

Oh look a battle!






Wait... you're not a bird or a snake.






TAMPAL is confused by the lack of snake.










Silly TAMPAL.














And yet you don't have any water apparently.














What is this 'machine monster'!? Is it stuff from their shop? Or maybe if it is considered a pal of theirs...



Spoiler









The scary thing is this wouldn't look too out-of-place as a Telefang monster...


 





Or maybe the owl is the machine monster. =/






Far away from you.










Yes-

And then he hangs up. Strange call. =/


















...what? Your...angel...?






Yeah you guys creep me out.














Ah, here engrish starts to take a turn for the worse in this part. Because if you look...






...you _can't go to the left_. The house is actually to the right. =| What do you have to say for yourself?










...










Greedy. =( 


















Damn straight it's here- wait, what do you mean? I'm bringing peace here!










No... 'I' may go there. You can just stay here, stupid snake. =(

House theme






I like how he has a bed.










'Things like mankind'? =/ Sure, Bek isn't good looking by far, but that's harsh.






Now you hurt his feelings.














Because war is stupid and all!






Uh-Oh"

And suddenly the music changes. =/














But I'm a friendly messenger! Didn't you hear what I said?






Obviously not. =(










Oversized snake, go! And yes - we really are having a battle because _the snake fails at listening_.






Despite a lack of proper grinding, three against one ain't so bad, even if pony of awesome has a type disadvantage.






Oh wait this is kinda awkward.










And so BOZUARU decides to aim his strongest attack at the bird. Only it takes several turns to charge, and it's not a good idea to use it when you're outnumbered. And so:










Stab stab stab.  


















Delaying the supermegaawesomeattack is fun. =D

But you know what else is fun?






This.


















Yay relatively easy boss (if you know what you're doing at any rate).


















Either he's all 'why I no win' or 'why nobody else help me'. Note also that we called TAMPAL (you know, the _bird_) to come and help. He got past the guards and all with no problem. =|






Bek says SCREW THE RULES he has jumping.














FRIENDLY- oh wait how do you say friendly in engrish...






Jump.














Sure you did. -_-














Yay jumps of celebration time this sure was easy and quick.






Why are you jumping.










What? W...why not?










What.










What.










But...I mean- There's a war- a toy- oh I get it it's a _joke_. Right?






You're serious, aren't you.






Can we reconsider?






Ladies and Gentlemen; this is why this is a stupid part of the game. Well, particularly stupid. 

(Wonder what [Toy] was in Japanese though?)






Well the snake leader is a prat.

And now for the game to get confusing!










This implies that the bird here has it and all, right?










...Well?














Suddenly he doesn't have it? =/










...Come again?






HE TOOK IT OKAY JUST GO GET IT.

And if you talk to him again:









...yeah. =/ It's like it's both badly translated AND out of place or...something. =/

Anyways at least we know what we have to do. I guess.










How do you not know we just had a battle.


















...Okay, I already did twice? =/

Anyways basically what you have to do is backtrack to the cave at the end of the phone competition. Fun!

ON THE WAY THERE


















It's obnoxious question time!






Let's give obnoxious answers!










...

WHAT KIND OF OPTIONS ARE THOSE!?


















APPARENTLY 'WELL' WAS THE WRONG ANSWER TOO WHO'D HAVE THOUGHT IT






AND oh look we found him that was easy.

Obtaining [Toy] in next part! Excite get!


----------



## Autumn (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd just like to say that even though it might seem like nobody is following this anymore since there aren't posts from people that aren't you, I am, and I find this fukken hilarious. Keep it up.


----------



## bobandbill (Apr 13, 2013)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> I'd just like to say that even though it might seem like nobody is following this anymore since there aren't posts from people that aren't you, I am, and I find this fukken hilarious. Keep it up.


Thanks! It's good to hear from someone here that this is being read (the views statistic only says so much =p).

And speaking of which here is the next part.

*Part Sixteen: Get [Toy] From [Badly named city]!*
Or a fight that shows I should do some grinding.







Let's get that [Toy] already.














No.

...Okay, yes, but not just to pass the time.






Yes, also to jump.










Good e-monsters best friends.






Truly a good reason to rejoice with a jump.






Punching the snake leader in the face seemed to work wonders!










Funny you should ask that! (Why is the question mark in the [tags?])










And why is toy capitalised?






So he has it! ...Maybe.










You mean there's more?














Well that was easy.


















=|

Okay, let's think about this for a moment. All we need is a lousy toy to end a very long, and likely bloody, war. And this fellow doesn't want to give up his toy because he only has one. 

No wonder you guys had the war in the first place!






What wait






*Sigh* Fine, let's get it over and done with.






Battle!

Unfortunately... there's three things to note about the flaming bird here.

One - his superior level.

Two - he's far faster than anyone on my team, and has a far better attack than his prevolution.

Three - Only a two-on-one battle here.






I do have a pony though so let's try beating him without any grinding beforehand whatsoever!






'Sup.










Not as cool a move as Fly in the Pokemon games... but it's far more annoying. Any moves directed at him won't hit while he is flying, and he can come down at any time and attack straightaway. It's more annoying in multi-monster battles though.






He sure is.










So I guess I can only go for the boost-attack-option then.






Wait what?

Basically, this means my stat-boosting move failed, and I assume it's because KAOTES managed to stop it.

But _how is that possible_ with a stat-boosting move, and especially when the opponent is _flying far away at the moment?_ =/ Then again it could be just poor engrish yet again.










Well uh... as grind will also fail and RESUME is the healing move (pointless as I've taken no damage yet), I'll just go for ultra-super-mega-awesome move that takes a while to charge up. Hopefully KAOTES isn't flying when that is ready!










'e-magic' sure sounds fishy. Anyways, when that DP meter is fully charged up, the attack will fire.














Kinda impressive that Not-Sandslash survived that hit actually given the level difference and the type disadvantage.














Yay for dumb AI!










Type difference sure has a significant impact here.










What a mean game. =( I finally land a hit on a monster that can make two moves for every one I make and it calls me foolish.














Dang.






Naturally Awesome Pony dislikes this and so fires a missile at the bird.














And this is why the pony is awesome. Nonetheless I really should grind some more.










Yay.














\o/ About time!


















No excuse to leave...actually, nevermind.














Why are you speaking like that, Bek? =/ And he IS bad. He wouldn't give up a measly toy to end an entire war!














Okay...






Time to go ALL THE WAY BACK.






That was quick. And did you have to say it like that? =/










On the snake?






Bek jumps anyway!


















Why can't you do it?






-_-














Damn straight, Bek!










...More evolution stuff?


















Yay for mutating creatures with items!


















But it's not going to be tough at all. =/






Or is this what the bird head meant.














Sure have! Mmm... something.










Uh...






Hey, it's a fair question.










Only it seems Bek answers anyway. Which now makes me wonder if Bek was responsible for any part of the previous inane phone calls. =/






Time to delivery that darn [Toy]!










...On second thoughts, this IS a pretty neat gizmo...






...Fine.










Good.










Why would I show it to them? I'll just go use it myself. >:]














Yay for being friends and jumping, as opposed to fighting over nothing!






...That was quick - they replaced one of the snake guards with a bird already!


















Opinions sure change quickly.










...okay...


















Wait, what? Uh...

I sure hope that's another Engrish/poor translation thing there...










But who are you guarding it from then...?

I also sure hope you didn't go and declare war on another species. =\








okay.






Yes, a keen observation! Water makes snake LIVE! Water can HELP E-MONSTER!














But you're _birds_ and _snakes_. You don't have arms.


















I hope you don't aim to go and steal that toy. =/ And so much for showing you that key - no acknowledgement of that whatsoever. =(






...Do what?






You're welcome...? I think peace lowered everyone's ability to speak. =(






Again!?










Why is one of the options in the question!? And why are you calling me again!? You make me SO ANGRY!














You are a bother with your weird
spacing and ques














...


















Yes, they are quite marvelo. One pretends to have items that he doesn't have and the other fights you for saying hello!






...


















'Lol, what war? We've always been friends!'










I guess that ties up that loose end...? =/










...they sure have some strange love for that tree. =/






Where will it take us next!?






Exciting! We'll check it out in the next update!


----------



## bobandbill (May 4, 2013)

*Part Seventeen: Attack of the Telemarketers!*
Or more requests for help from lazy people.







Okay, let's see what's on fire here.

Liz Island Theme!

Also this is the music for this place. It is alright, I think. 






Who said that? ._. And...no, it clearly isn't.










Oh, it's you. Give more warning before your phone calls.














Bek is ever informative.






















How did Sungki guess the place correctly, and know what's apparently going on the island?






Seems pretty peaceful to me...






Oh look, a...sheep thing is in distress.










Bek sure is picking up on the local lingo quickly.














Wait, who are 'they' and what do you mean about the e-wave?






Yes, just go the way you came from, Bek. Quickly, before they ask you for help!


















Or... we could do that ourselves!






Fine. -_-






Productive!

Luckily Sungki calls and ends this exciting and radical attempt of Bek's at thinking.










'Well... it's very green!'














Remember, Sungki just called. This question without any context must be darn confusing.














No.






'And how much does it cost?'






No, you don't. Thanks for nothing, Sungki.


















'It surely must exist so...go find it!' Sigh.






Bah, I _told_ you to leave before they asked for help, Bek!














How boring.


















What dispute? I don't see any disputing. Come, Not-Sandslash, let's go look.






So much disputing I mean just look!










Do what? But okay, I won't.






'Don't make trouble', he says, as he challenges me to a battle.


















Luckily lone level 19 opponents are now pretty easy for us.






Oh, we do... 






Anyways, you can beat up these rouge monsters all you want, but they just reappear when you come back so atm it's kinda pointless. =/ 

Instead, one should try the house!






Oh look, it's Miyor! The person Bek doesn't like much! I guess that's why he jumped straight away.

Miyor's Theme! (Again!)






'Yep, nice to see the girl who told me to get more friends! Well, now I have a... well, a pink phone?'






Spacing!Missing






That's a good question actually. Why does Miyor suddenly have a house?










Uh...


















Bek wisely decides to back away slowly. Although it comes off as a bit odd to do in the middle of this conversation...














Worth a shot I guess. I mean, given that we suddenly need to find such a e-monster and then suddenly bump into an old character, they _must_ know something useful!














See? But how do you say 'Xinxi'...?










Of course, it begs the question - why didn't Miyor call this fellow up to save the day already anyways? =/






~!*one boring phone call later...*!~














Either Miyor began speaking in the middle of this after Bek started, or she talked to herself at the start. =/














And as quickly as the logic at the start of this game, she leaves.


That concludes this uneventful update! Before backtracking to Alice though we'll explore some more of Liz Island next time.


----------



## bobandbill (May 25, 2013)

*Part Eighteen: The Wonders of Liz Island!*
Or some truly terrifying e-monster designs and stories. 


So last off, Miyor told us about their friend in Alice that could make the bad telemarketers go away.

Naturally, I choose to explore Liz Island instead.










Again with the consistent 'guies' spelling. And I wonder what sort of companies they have in this world...?






Oh no, level 19. Basically battling anyone here for now is a walk in the park.






They don't all resort to this I think, but it's the common expression for the angry e-monsters to use.










It can _make factories!?_










When I stop sightseeing.






Oh no!






















...You just battled with me here! =(














Why must I do everything for everyone? =(














What are you trying to say!?














The woes of powerful companies. They have to put up with so much!










As opposed to saying 'You're not allowed here'.

Time to walk in the water surronding the island then as we can't go in the woods yet.






Oh, look, a...WAMITERA! Whatever it is.






Strange battle cry, but I did just that.
















Makes it sound like Bek is writing these entries...






If you remember the telephone competition...we're next to where it was! In fact:






Selected part (sorta bottom left if you can see it) is the cursor on part of Liz Island with the water around it surronding the forest part we cannot yet access. Above is the first village with MUSA and to the left the second. Alice is all the way on the right with Palan next to it, and M-City Virginia is in-between it and Liz Island. (hurr hurr)

Basically - the world is arranged like a toddler's attempt at tetris.










How does one give an e-wave anyway? Is it like winning an internet?














Can I choose the revolvers we got earlier? =D














I guess it's a better attempt than the previous person's...














These villagers sure are confusing.










Gee, what a boring island!


















The what?










What?






Oh. =(






OSIE's evolution! He lost weight.






Oh god he heard my comment didn't he. 










Why would you even ask me about golf and no it will not help you much in losing weight.














I can imagine a player hitting the golf (not the golf ball, but EVERYTHING GOLF) into a hole, and the caddy exclaiming 'OK' in response. Or 'Difficul'.














OSIE...plays...golf?












What questionable thing will come from this!?










The question really is - is it better than what gets played on the radio!?










This is a question. (Yes/No)






I am interested in two things. One - what was the actual question in Japanese? Was it so inane? And secondly - _why am I being told this_






Uh...hey guys, meet another new e-monster!










Yay for strange new attacks.










Maybe that's why they are electric monsters...?






_SDAJHASDHKSDPWQOI_

_JABBA THE HUTT TWO: ATTACK OF THE EVOLUTION_






A most terrifying attack.

But not as terrifying as the appearance seriously _why_.







I wouldn't follow either.










A considerly less scary attack in which some...smoke-looking thing appears for half a second? Nonetheless, WAMITE (which is, by the way what I think they should have called the new Vegemite) dislikes it.






Should just charge GERLIN for assault! D=






That is pretty good too though.






NOOOOOOO






NOOOO THAT'S NOT THE NO BUTTON WHY DID I ACCEPT






...I am not making it up - he really did call me shortly after beating GERLIN. =/










DO YOU MEAN THEY HAVE CARS IN THIS STUPID WORLD






...

If ever there was a time when you could hang up a phone call in the middle of a conversation, now is it.






I could say the same thing about you, believe me.

Actually screw this I hate Liz Island now.






Next update we'll actually do the backtracking and do the stuff for Liz Island so _we can get the hell away from Jabba the Hutt_.


----------



## bobandbill (Jun 8, 2013)

Another couple weeks, another update! And a minor point to mention along with this too! As some readers may know on some sites, this is not the first time I actually attempted this LP. Back then I had foolishly went with imageshack which then screwed me over by suddenly changing max number of images limits on accounts. [Photobucket and also dropbox are much better with this]. 

This part here is actually the point where I had gotten up to before that happened and I was forced to replace all the images to avoid them being removed on me. Onwards is all new content! \o/ Let's see if I can get to the end this time around. 


*Part Nineteen: Back to the sea!*
Or some fun backtracking and abusing an item. 






Last time, we were escaping from a horrible thing and heading back to Alice to find some guy who can scare away e-waves or something. Palan is quick to get through so we'll just skip that...






Oh, hey, OSIE.














What...you mean fighting?










Oh hey I'm wondering about that too! I doubt answering these inane questions 'correctly' makes you bigger, so... let's go close. Because I can't get far away from any of you.










And whose fault is that, hmm? I suppose by close they mean closer in terms of friendship rather than physical distance though... oh dear, that's a horrid thought given what sort of creatures may try to come 'close'. -_-

At any rate, time to make use of the shops in this town! I'm already pretty underleveled and later on this will only be worse, so I might as well grind. However, there is a way to make grinding easier!










Step one: Obtain P-card.














Step two: talk to this person and do this [reform evolve] with P-card.






Step three: get exp and repeat once more!

And step four is to have a single battle, and you level up. 2 P-cards give you half the exp of your current level, making it an amazing item. So soon enough I get Kuribute to the 30s. 














Yay for the long-charge move! You won't use it too often, unless you like overkill in random wild encounters and don't mind waiting a while, in which case you will use it very often.


















Funny in the way that makes my brain bleed.






'No' is pretty funny.










'It' was funny? =/






Is everyone going to swear at me again? Let's find out!














...Nope. Huh.


















What? isunderstanding not.


















Well, at least none of you look like Gumi.














I guess they are sorry for their swearing, but why can't they apologise now? Afterwards what?


















What sake are you talking about? The alcoholic drink? O_o


















Useless? I... they still don't make sense seeing this is clearly not the case.






















I'll just pretend you said the last two words and leave.














Yes. But hang on, how was he going to break it anyway? Chainsaw? His e-monster? Mashing his face into it?










Huh?














I think someone coded in the wrong dialogue. Or this one is just plain old cranky. =/










The sea still sucks let's leave already.














=/

Remember kids about the dangers of sexting! 














YOU DON'T MAKE ANY SENSE






Oh hey I think I found the guy we're looking for.






Seriously what kind of name is Jinxi anyways.










Bek refuses to answer and continues the conversation.










Something!










Well how does one treat a Jinxi anyways?


















Yes, your power of standing in the corner will surely send everyone running!










Everyone talks funny?






Oh yeah, that rule. 'Resolve everything with fighting'.














NOOO THE BLACK SQUARES






WHY ARE YOU CALLED JINXI WHEN YOU ARE REALLY RANBRAGE






Note the high level. He's not very strong in attack, but he DOES have an attack with a high chance of paralysing in Needle, making him very hard for your team of mid-20s. That is, if you didn't abuse P-cards beforehand. Especially on a monster with a type advantage. >:]






Come, McBird! Observe a one-hit kill.










No no, you're not killed yet, Not-JINXI. Wait a moment!














Oh fine. You managed to make your super-duper attack stronger.














Now, wasn't that fun?










I already did!






Str for STRONG.










This text is pointless!






And then he disappears.

Hurrah for that though! Now we can go back to Liz Island in the next update.


----------



## bobandbill (Jun 8, 2013)

Another couple weeks, another update! And a minor point to mention along with this too! As some readers may know on some sites, this is not the first time I actually attempted this LP. Back then I had foolishly went with imageshack which then screwed me over by suddenly changing max number of images limits on accounts. [Photobucket and also dropbox are much better with this]. 

This part here is actually the point where I had gotten up to before that happened and I was forced to replace all the images to avoid them being removed on me. Onwards is all new content! \o/ Let's see if I can get to the end this time around. 


*Part Nineteen: Back to the sea!*
Or some fun backtracking and abusing an item. 






Last time, we were escaping from a horrible thing and heading back to Alice to find some guy who can scare away e-waves or something. Palan is quick to get through so we'll just skip that...






Oh, hey, OSIE.














What...you mean fighting?










Oh hey I'm wondering about that too! I doubt answering these inane questions 'correctly' makes you bigger, so... let's go close. Because I can't get far away from any of you.










And whose fault is that, hmm? I suppose by close they mean closer in terms of friendship rather than physical distance though... oh dear, that's a horrid thought given what sort of creatures may try to come 'close'. -_-

At any rate, time to make use of the shops in this town! I'm already pretty underleveled and later on this will only be worse, so I might as well grind. However, there is a way to make grinding easier!










Step one: Obtain P-card.














Step two: talk to this person and do this [reform evolve] with P-card.






Step three: get exp and repeat once more!

And step four is to have a single battle, and you level up. 2 P-cards give you half the exp of your current level, making it an amazing item. So soon enough I get Kuribute to the 30s. 














Yay for the long-charge move! You won't use it too often, unless you like overkill in random wild encounters and don't mind waiting a while, in which case you will use it very often.


















Funny in the way that makes my brain bleed.






'No' is pretty funny.










'It' was funny? =/






Is everyone going to swear at me again? Let's find out!














...Nope. Huh.


















What? isunderstanding not.


















Well, at least none of you look like Gumi.














I guess they are sorry for their swearing, but why can't they apologise now? Afterwards what?


















What sake are you talking about? The alcoholic drink? O_o


















Useless? I... they still don't make sense seeing this is clearly not the case.






















I'll just pretend you said the last two words and leave.














Yes. But hang on, how was he going to break it anyway? Chainsaw? His e-monster? Mashing his face into it?










Huh?














I think someone coded in the wrong dialogue. Or this one is just plain old cranky. =/










The sea still sucks let's leave already.














=/

Remember kids about the dangers of sexting! 














YOU DON'T MAKE ANY SENSE






Oh hey I think I found the guy we're looking for.






Seriously what kind of name is Jinxi anyways.










Bek refuses to answer and continues the conversation.










Something!










Well how does one treat a Jinxi anyways?


















Yes, your power of standing in the corner will surely send everyone running!










Everyone talks funny?






Oh yeah, that rule. 'Resolve everything with fighting'.














NOOO THE BLACK SQUARES






WHY ARE YOU CALLED JINXI WHEN YOU ARE REALLY RANBRAGE






Note the high level. He's not very strong in attack, but he DOES have an attack with a high chance of paralysing in Needle, making him very hard for your team of mid-20s. That is, if you didn't abuse P-cards beforehand. Especially on a monster with a type advantage. >:]






Come, McBird! Observe a one-hit kill.










No no, you're not killed yet, Not-JINXI. Wait a moment!














Oh fine. You managed to make your super-duper attack stronger.














Now, wasn't that fun?










I already did!






Str for STRONG.










This text is pointless!






And then he disappears.

Hurrah for that though! Now we can go back to Liz Island in the next update.


----------



## bobandbill (Jun 21, 2013)

Time for the first 100% new content update! Oh boy! 

*Part Twenty: Down with the Telemarketers*
Or using RANBRAGE for one thing.







Last time, we beat up a bishop looking monster. Let's see what it can do!






It can be... extremely friendly and has its name change to o. 

I have no idea why. Let's just go back to Liz Island.

On the way there: 










'Attack enemy by laping two wing.' Hmm. A very cultured monster, this.






That was quick.

Liz Island Theme














Sure did! Let's just call them.










I guess this is how you do it, from memory...


















You... want to give Not-Sandslash a R-gun?










...He beat you up, RANBRAGE. 










No, I'm using telepathy.














Wait, where-






Oh.














And from the heavens did descend RAMBRAGE, and all was Engrish.














See? I told you he descended from heaven.






Christ isn't very happy at the moment it seems.














It's awfully hard to understand what exactly is being said around now. =/


















Like what, exactly?










You tell that Christ what to do, Bek. 










At least he is a well natured guy, I suppose? Or was Bek making a threat there?














Yes, Mr. RAMBRAGE.






That's quite some special effects there, I guess.














Wait, what? 

Didn't we just want to try and stop it being transmitted? :/














Or did we? I'm not sure anymore. I don't think the game is sure either.














In other words... 

What happened was that RAMBRAGE _did_ stop the e-wave. (Whatever that is exactly). But it still works fine for Bek's phone.

Because it is too special. 

Good work explaining yourself out of that plothole, game! I don't think the Engrish is even at fault for this here.


















And by we...






...we mean Bek.


























Well, to be fair we've already seen what a walkover they are, and that was before the extra grinding done to beat RAMBRAGE...














Great teamwork! What you don't see is the sheep thing walk into a house and stay there for the rest of the game instead of helping out. :V










Damn straight RAMBRAGE isn't quite as quick at bashing up stuff as you.






Let's do this.










Deal with it.






I suppose that's one way to deal with it.






Who have come back?

As with the bad guys (or guies) in the sea or caves, they disappear once you beat them and force them to say something confusing.










Okay.











Yay for levels.










Ah ah, you are right.










I'm just showing a few of the snippets of odd text you get from these mooks.










It has been back indeed!

Soon enough they're all gone, and so Bek goes to report back to...whoever that sheep guy is.














That's... one way to put it, Bek?






















It's odd how half the time plot-concerned NPCs end up behind the text bubbles.










What an odd term.










Probably a fat one. Gee, I hope it's not Jabba the Hutt. =(






















Sounds legit!














Bek makes a long boring spiel about wanting more friends.


















Oh, you're going to help us?






Clearly not. What was really meant by the above is 'go find him yourself lol'. =/






The heck did sheep guy disappear off to...?






Previously, this one was standing in the way! Now we can actually see the inner parts of the island!










This has been another poorly constructed sentence presented by Telefang.






Trees everywhere, and not a master of island in sight. Guess what we look for next update!?


----------



## bobandbill (Jun 27, 2013)

Where is everyone? =(

*Part Twenty-One: Hunt for the Master*
Or bashing up a bunch of sheep and getting some ice cream.






Luckily this isn't a difficult maze by any means, but we still need to go find this master.






Are you the master?






...I'll take that as a no.






Why did you move to the left side?


















We're definitely going places in this conversation.














Maybe what?














Oh.






Not the sheep thing that was on the island, I might add. Or at least, I'm pretty sure this one isn't.


















The level of it is at least comparable to Not-Sandslash, but it's still a simple battle.






I believe Bek is asking this, given the following dialogue. A fair question to ask of a talking fighting ram with a tiny hat.


















We want money.






Oh. =(


















Can't make what? Money?


















Hmm, maybe he has money.














'It' was there? =/






Oh.

What the game doesn't tell you is that you need to find two more of these guys to be able to find out where the master is. Nothing exciting happened between the first and second encounters, so:










Maybe for Engrish training.






I never really get why Bek is so eager to make new friends Maybe he likes violence, given that making friends usually involves bashing them up.


















More than ten seconds? Dang.


















'
These WARATA are not very good at making calls, given nobody ever comes to help them in the fight. Some training they do.














=|






Dang those lying sheep.






NO.






Well, I did find the tree gate to the next place. So that's something.






And thus we encounter KESI's evolution: ICECREAM

Now in the delicious cancer variety!






I bet you never had your ice cream Miao at you.











It's the ice cream that bites back!






This game. It has things like this. Idk what the pirates were thinking in using that as a name for a monster.










But I don't think there's many other monsters that fit the name so well though. ;p






OSIE meanwhile has a much nicer looking evolution, and a less edible name!






OSIE also lost a fair bit of weight. Good on him!






...No.

Sadly, this heralds the start of a lot of phone calls while I try to find other monsters.










Well, you still could use some weightwatchers. >:[ And I am not, you are calling me! And yet, the correct answer (at least for getting FD) is Yes...










Everyone? Gosh, I hope not, especially considering how many things I hate.










Damn.














I'll opt for Why?, as in Why are you saying this to me? (Also not a question to begin with!)














I don't think I want to know about this story, really. =(


















This has nothing to do with anything, PUNIKA! =(






Oh?














Huh.

Well, you can't do anything about this guy, but we've seen him in a few places already. Hmm.

Guess we better meet the third sheep guy then.


















Oh great, another guy who is quick to jump to conclusions.










Bek, that is not nearly enough words to say what you wanted to.






















Somehow the sheep gets that out of what Bek said. =/


















???






Of course.






There, happy?










I don't like the sound of that. =/














Somehow I don't think ET would be out of place here.














*facepalm*














It was a glorious battle. Several telemarketers lay still on the sands of Liz Island.






















We were already there!






Ok.






Well, Bek, are you going to say thanks?






I guess not. Anyways we found the master, and he looks fat. We also got a call from RANBRAGE.














No they weren't, quit telling fibs.






Stupid RANBRAGE. Anyways, sorry to keep you waiting, Mr Master.










As in, this very spot you are standing on. And maybe a step to the right as well. Yeah.










Your money!










Well, everyone likes to make friend, Bek. But not everyone can have friend and money.














You have to be qualified for these things now?










In other words: 'I don't care if you are old, FIGHT ME! I'll MAKE you be my friend!'










I don't really like how he talks. =/






BANGUPAL

Even as a kid this whole arc felt out of place. Sure, you could say the same of the whole game, but for some reason this part was especially so. The 2nd half of Liz Island is 'find this master guy and be his friend', and he's not even that good. RANBRAGE was two updates back and two levels higher!

He can just have the regular battle theme, even.

Regular Battle Theme






erties! Also sky type. Weird looking owl.






Sums up WAMITE, I suppose.






Armory gets the type advantage here, so why not. So polite!










Sure, that's a lot of health...






But we do half of that on him despite the type disadvantage, and that's a bigger fraction of his health.






And then he crits Not-Sandslash. Spoke too soon! :V










But this battle is still rather simple...






Now we get a critical hit our way, for instance.














And ARMORY would have probably killed him anyway.














But you're good at hiding! We had to beat up three sheep to be able to notice you!






















Not-Sandslash is currently flexing his muscles. 










MagMon! Whatever that means.






All the tuber. 






















But we already have too many! =(














Did he just talk to the door...?










Oh? Is it the power to go home?






I... think I can?










Or are these the powers?














And then he disappears. Let's never use him! \o/

But he did give us some useful powers. Although how he did that is beyond me. Maybe he made Bek buff. 

Remember those treasure chests from previous towns? We can access them now! But we'll bother with that some other time. Items aren't really important to progress in this game anyways save for the grinding sort.






Onwards to the next place!






That sure is a name to call your lake. Let's explore it next update.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been commenting - I'm not really sure what to say, I mean the game is ridiculous but I don't know how to comment. I am following though!


----------



## Superbird (Jun 27, 2013)

Altissimo said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting - I'm not really sure what to say, I mean the game is ridiculous but I don't know how to comment. I am following though!


this.


----------



## bobandbill (Jun 29, 2013)

Altissimo said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting - I'm not really sure what to say, I mean the game is ridiculous but I don't know how to comment. I am following though!





Superbird said:


> this.


I suppose that's a fair point - what does one say about this game? =p

I've already taken the screenshots for the next location (yay for having to play more again!), so I just need to sort through them and then do the comments on them. There's a few updates in that bunch alone.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 29, 2013)

This game is fantastic. I might play it myself except that I fear I'd have absolutely no idea what would be going on at any given point and I wouldn't' be able go figure out what to so.

So instead I just watch his and it's fantastic.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 29, 2013)

MagMon might mean "magical monster". He's probably legendary, being the Master and stuff.


----------



## bobandbill (Jul 6, 2013)

Superbird said:


> This game is fantastic. I might play it myself except that I fear I'd have absolutely no idea what would be going on at any given point and I wouldn't' be able go figure out what to so.
> 
> So instead I just watch his and it's fantastic.


A fair fear to have, given that's what happened to me many a time as a kid. And you'll see more of this soon enough too!  


sv_01 said:


> MagMon might mean "magical monster". He's probably legendary, being the Master and stuff.


The original translation for that was apparently Demon Denjuu (Denjuu being the Mon/Monster part), so where mag came from for that is odd. Mr. Master of the Island is not the only MagMon out there too... hum, he is a demon. Weird classification there too, really.



*Part Twenty-Two: Let's go fishing!*
Or getting confused by RESEARCH and doctors.







Let's go see this oddly named lake.

Palan got a new theme, as did Liz Island, so we should get a new tune, right...?

Nope, back to the standard overworld theme! We will get a different tune later, but this is the theme for the update.














Considering we've seen no lakes of note before, I suppose we'll take his word for it. 






Granted, this is the second square of the area we've seen (third if we count the tree), but that's a hell of a lake right there. =p

Also yay a forced phone call.










A lake.






And Sungki is not easily impressed!


















What is with everyone and wanting to fish the moment they see a body of water?














A logical conclusion. 














Don't ask Bek, he just knows about baseball and Peach Boy.










Alright, that's an acceptable amount of water, and I suppose that's the antenna tree door too. But unlike the sea we can't actually go walking through water. =/ Talk about a lame power!






What was the point of this map design? @_@ (Answer - seemingly none).






The people around here like sitting in corners.






A star thing! Let's hit it.






It's a good idea to recruit some 'friends' around here given everything else takes three turns minimum to reach you!


















Yay type advantage.










That doesn't sound like a good dex entry...














What persons who came in?














That's slightly more informative, I suppose. Guess we should check them out after some more exploring.










Oh, one of these guys again! Useful to get, but sadly this one did not give us their number. 






And then this one appears. Another evolution of a monster seen all the way back in Tulunk. 






And he's friendly!






And very good at hiding, apparently.






What are you doing in the corner there?


















Biology is an interesting choice of words there. Useable, but strange for speech. I suppose that's the mystery of this place - strange thing in the lake, and some guys are scared of it.






















And some guys just want to be on TV.






Another evolution! This place is full of them. 










A straightforward entry here. That's enough of getting friends as backup - time to see a guy with a unique sprite.






He's just chilling.






First time of...what exactly? =/










Can't you see, Bek? He's being a plot relevant character.














Looked more like you were just staring at the lake, really. 



















The quest of friendship! Given we have pages upon pages of phone numbers, I'd have thought that we've already done enough of that, but clearly not.














No.






For goodness sake, Bek, don't encourage him! He's called DR BRAG, after all.














Nope.






A good question. 


















So basically it's Telefang's version of a legendary Pokemon. Just supernal. Meanwhile Dr. Brag turned his back on us.


















Well, we found a fat master of the island, but I don't think that's quite it.























So Bek has heard of it before, or not? Abuh.










Come now, you can't just give us this conversation for no reason. We're going to bump into one of these supernal things sooner or later. 










No.














I like how he didn't wait for an answer from Bek.














Wait, did you say that?










Bek, are you being brainwashed? =|










I don't like how Bek was talked into this helping thing. Again. =|

The doctor then goes up. Let's follow him!






Hey, where did he go?


















Good question, random NPC!






Dang. Well, we did hear about some guy running away back on the left side of the lake, so he's probably the same person as what Dr. BRAG mentioned. Might as well go there.






This happened on the way there!






Found him!










That's a casual way to begin a conversation.


















RESEARCH? Oh dear, the game's assigning names before it should, or maybe when it shouldn't...






That's an interesting reaction...














...As is that. 














Well, at least this plot development is a bit better than the attack of the telemarketers.























SANARBA?














If you cast your minds back to Kelina Village, you'll recall an NPC explaining this. They were into pharmacy! What a useful detail.














Wait, what?










Woah what no you are a person. Called RESEARCH, apparently. Uh.

So basically, we've got an escaped scientist working for another, who is saying they are an e-monster created by their boss. Who treats e-monsters like draught animals.

Okay.










Well, maybe the dock will make more sense.






Well, are you going to say anything else, Mr OCTOBRE RESEARCH man?










Okay, I suppose.










...

Let's just go.







Oh look it's the doctor. Let's ask him-










So the crazy guy was right?






Huh. How about that. 

Sadly that earlier line is surely a mistranslation on the translator's side, and if anything is a line that shouldn't even be in the game. (Maybe something to that effect was unused text in the game though, and they just shoved it here?) All this does is just make things confusing. Or more so, given how this game has gone so far.










Ha, ha, ha, ha! Why is this funny?










This OCTOBRE jumps and then disappears back into the water.










Who are you talking to?














No, seriously, why are you monologuing loudly at the lake?










Oh wait.














Do something, Bek and Not-Sandslash!














Nicely done. Hurrah for the convenient tree!


















I'm not really sure if Bek is speaking here, but let's just go with it. 






This screenshot is not a bad sum up of how confusing that sequence was.














Palsy by sticks!






Well, I suppose something weird is up. Let's check it out.






And the first room greets us with statues. 

We'll explore inside in the next update!


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 6, 2013)

So the Master is a demon now? Sounds very dangerous... And the statues... Are those... angels? The Master must have summoned them to scare the Doctor so that he could steal his soul, and then he summoned the ghost of an evil scientist to possess him... Why else would the Doctor be making supernal tentacle monsters? Can you get a watch somewhere?


----------



## bobandbill (Jul 8, 2013)

sv_01 said:


> So the Master is a demon now? Sounds very dangerous... And the statues... Are those... angels? The Master must have summoned them to scare the Doctor so that he could steal his soul, and then he summoned the ghost of an evil scientist to possess him... Why else would the Doctor be making supernal tentacle monsters? Can you get a watch somewhere?


Oh, the master of the island was always a demon. =p

And I'll agree with you that the statues are creepy. The music doesn't help with the mood too, which is I suppose credit to the tune. That'll be linked in the next update.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 9, 2013)

> The original translation for that was apparently Demon Denjuu (Denjuu being the Mon/Monster part), so where mag came from for that is odd.


The same word ("ma") in Japanese can translate to both "magic" and "demon," apparently.  Whoever translated the bootleg probably saw "ma" and translated it as magic, shortening it to "mag" because they couldn't fit the full word.  (...apparently they didn't consider the possibility that "DemMon" would almost spell out "demon" if they had gone with the other translation...)


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry, bobandbill, I didn't realize you didn't know Doctor Who.


----------



## bobandbill (Jul 19, 2013)

FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> The same word ("ma") in Japanese can translate to both "magic" and "demon," apparently. Whoever translated the bootleg probably saw "ma" and translated it as magic, shortening it to "mag" because they couldn't fit the full word. (...apparently they didn't consider the possibility that "DemMon" would almost spell out "demon" if they had gone with the other translation...)


Hmm, that sounds like it'd hold water, that explanation. After all the translator certainly wasn't very good at it! Cheers for offering that.


sv_01 said:


> Sorry, bobandbill, I didn't realize you didn't know Doctor Who.


Yeah, I'll confess that those sort of references will go over my head. =p



*Part Twenty-Three: Infiltrating the lab!*
Or forgetting this place has to do with lakes.







Time to check out a lab with creepy statues! Standard fare I suppose.

Lab Theme
I think the theme here is pretty decent in setting up the mood for the location! 






Hi there, bookcases and person.






He's a jumpy sort, but I guess you can say that of everyone here.










He's also of a battling sort.






I love this sprite. RESEARCH clearly wants to party down in the lab.






This sprite however I hate. Meet one of the more annoying e-monsters in the game!










It's not that it's strong or anything. It's just one move it knows that makes it annoying. You'll see in a bit.














This first fight is just a 2-on-2, so it does help to recruit someone from outside the lab, as I did here. Of course, RESEARCH has two SHERSTLA.














Well, SHERSTLA is doing a good job at that, I suppose. The starfish isn't the most defensively built monster though.






_Which one is which!?_










Well, now I can tell the difference between the two of them. One is horribly hurt!










Ah, here it is.










Yes, that thing did just flied in the sky. What's weird about that? :V

But what's special about this? Well, it's like the move Fly in the Pokémon games - you can't hit them while they are in the sky (even if they are inside a building). Which is annoying if say they are the only remaining enemy - when it's your turn you can't land a hit. Fly isn't a damaging move either - they'll just return when it finishes (and it can last multiple turns!) and do a different attack. Or Fly again. 










And when there's two of them...

Luckily:






Somehow Not-Sandslash stops this one.










And our starfish finishes it off.


















At least Not-Sandslash has a non-attacking move while we wait...


















Trading blows...














...And smashing for good measure.










EXP boost for fighting RESEARCH!










And now I have an annoying monster on my side! But it's not very fun annoying the CPU. =/ Oh well. The last monster we knock out is the one that gives their number in these battles, but here it didn't matter given they were the same.






These scientists don't take losing well. Or maybe it's a side effect of being near water? 






I like how the dex tries to offer an explanation for it knowing how to fly. Oh well, onwards!






Remember how the Master of the Island gave us those powers? He must have known that we'd encounter terrible and difficult puzzles that'd require said powers to overcome them!






However will we solve it!?






Oh.






C'mon, this isn't even a puzzle. 






Or maybe it was a trap.










...Okay.










Ma-gun stands for machine gun. 

Wait, what?














Bek celebrates this finding by demonstrating his other power - throwing vases.






And then we encounter this guy.

He's a decent one to recruit if you're not using Not-Sandslash, I suppose. 










Yes, I do see.










Pow.










An apt description for how it attacks.






Oh look, a guy higher up guarding treasure. Let's work our way there.










No, I just want the treasure.






Bek doesn't have a license.






Work hard. Play hard.






For some reason this particular message of BANDAs is amusing. 










Such friendly opponents.






Contrary to the dex entry for it, it doesn't spin about to fly.










Not-Sandslash decides to take it out on the non-flying foe.










It doesn't even pose much of a threat considering in usual circumstances it's down in two hits. But then Not-Sandslash is a touch overlevelled for this area.










RIKORIS however is just all kinds of unimpressive. 










HIT. A great attack name. 










Combo victory!






Yay, more of these! @_@






It's the sea all over again.






Not another swearing scientist!














So he changed?






That's not an answer. >:[

This guy is a side evolution of ARMORY.






And he has this guy too.


















Not a bad attack!






Oh wait.






BAIBU though manages to dodge a hit.










And then fails to hit itself. 














BANDA shows us how it's done.














BANDA is certainly more frail than Not-Sandslash, given this wasn't a critical hit.










That one however was.










Yay, all the stat boosts.






:V






Not quite the right wording, but at least they tried.






Another wild monster, just running about in the lab. Does seem well-maintained to me.






They're not very polite, I have to say.










The most inspiring of dex entries.










Well, at least he said please.






And then we meet the melted version of Jabba.






A 3-on-3 battle here!










They're not very dangerous, but still this battle can be a trouble if you don't have a plan or an overlevelled monster.






Oh boy






Sure, it does rather little damage. But it's a melted Jabba spewing on you. =(










TAMPALA shows how unthreatening it is. It has a type advantage here. 






PHANEL isn't too shabby on its own.














This is one of the more annoying parts this battle can throw up - status.










It cured the next turn for BANDA, but note that it takes up the whole turn.

Luckily that's only one of two troublesome parts of this battle.






\o/














It's not even a damaging attack and it was stopped.














This is the other annoying part. Status all round for BANDA!















PHANEL doesn't need telling to know what it should hit.














Really unimpressive.






So Not-Sandslash puts it out of its misery.














Great, it just became a sitting duck! Or a sitting melted duck. I'm not sure.














So close!






So not close.






Ew.






Oh, we do.






It has a bomb!?






This piece of news disturbs me greatly.






That RESEARCH sure can jump!














'person who barged in' is a popular phrase of this game, by the way.






This guy has crabs. :V










And a killer pony!














Let's get the pony's number!






Not today, we're overlevelled. Or at least Not-Sandslash is.


















Banda is actually doing more damage than the pony. 






On the flip side, it's faster than it. But in the end:






Aw yeah.






Maybe it's an advertisement? It could be for a company called ****, and they sponsored this lab and brainwashed the sea monsters.










Makes as much sense as this game after all. We just found a missile lying about in a lab.






Yeah, if only we could use such items ourselves. =(






More of these guys!














??? I have no idea what that means, but I do know this guy has another melted Jabba. Which means:










:V


















Always a fun move. Let's see what sort of a defence it can put up!










Okay.






Someone's angry today. 






And by someone, I mean everyone here.










Maybe that's why they're so grumpy. Stuck in a lab, guarding against intruders and roaming monkeys and demons. Oh my.






Really, overall this section is oddly easy. Then again Liz Island was too... I suppose it's just a darn easy part of the game, if you discount RAMBRAGE.














Everyone's helping!






What is with these rooms?






Sure, okay.






And what is a starfish doing in a lab anyways?






BANDA cares not for logistic, he just cares for levels. Sadly he doesn't gain any SP (speed), as that's something that is rather lacking. =/










Boredom?


















This guy has two DORIA. The battle isn't very interesting though.






Yay more friends.






Nay more swears.






This room here is curious. Nearly every other guard will challenge you to a battle if you get too close, but these require being talked to.


















Took you long enough to realise Bek was not a party-hard RESEARCH.










The other curious thing is that these are 2-on-3 battles. 






Not-Sandslash however is very quick to level up the score.














And really, I'm lucking out here on what is normally a tougher battle. But then I never kept Not-Sandslash in my party up to here.










I should keep a counter or something.






These things at the bottom of the stairs are... more stairs, perhaps. They act as a form of one-way barricade...






...but not in this instance, as you can still walk around them. I do not know why there are here. 














Do they include the wild monkeys?










Oh, of course.


















I like this part of the killer pony. Healing for all!










Rude. =(










Two pony fight! But these are low levelled and not worth using. =/














So we'll just beat them up instead.










Did we need to be more overlevelled? I think we did.






No u










Does this mean the roaming monkeys, demons AND starfish are not strangers?










Killer Pony dislikes e-magic.






REALLY dislikes.














Not a bad level there. Note that Not-Sandslash is sitting on level 38.














A Mo-Gun.

One wonders what weapons we'll continue to find. But that'll have to wait for the next update!


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 20, 2013)

Geron has a bomb, yay. He should talk to Noriwutsu.

Also the Doctor used to be a good guy? He is surely possessed. You must find his soul!


----------



## bobandbill (Jul 21, 2013)

sv_01 said:


> Geron has a bomb, yay. He should talk to Noriwutsu.
> 
> Also the Doctor used to be a good guy? He is surely possessed. You must find his soul!


Yes, I'm sure they'll get along just fine. 

And apparently so, if we are to believe that throwaway line! The next update will wrap up the events of this area, so you'll see what this doctor is like.


----------



## bobandbill (Jul 26, 2013)

*Part Twenty-Four: Doctor's Orders*
Or encountering the first really over-levelled boss.






Who leaves guns lying around in their lab anyway? I mean, really. I guess they don't have any safety regulations around here.






Bah.














No, and I'm glad for it.














I won't question your judgement on this, SIGERA.






I'll deal with you later.














I wonder if he shouts this at the wild monsters too. Or are they his friends?










BUBARIA are nothing much to talk about, really. They have some bulk, but...






Nothing Not-Sandslash can't handle.










No, BUBARIA, those are cobras.

You are a crab.

That face isn't even intimidating.






Well put, good sir.






Hopping down the staircase things! And that's all they're good for. Like one-way ledges, I suppose.










A-gun, or just a gun? You decide.










Oh my, sorry, uh

You might want to clean that up.






Now now, don't go blaming me. There wasn't a door and this isn't a bathroom!






Thanks.






What are you doing here? Hiding from the guy above?










I don't know, would he?






Gosh, sorry. 










The R is for ridiculous. 






Another puzzle!










Gee, I wonder.






Right, got rid of him and now we're placing the last crate...






Gosh, that's rude of you, Not-Sandslash! :o






The trickiest of puzzles. The random jar is there to add to the sheer madness of it all.






Oh.










I think we have a disgruntled employee here.










I'm sensing a recurring theme here.










Oh, something that's not a gun! Although one can't be too sure about these things.






And after that detour, we're back on track. The statues help!










What?














Guess someone has to file the paperwork.










Yay!






Nay. >:[






The puzzles are still dead easy.






Oh yeah, I remember you from the start of this update. How sneaky.










No.










There's no kill quite like overkill. ~










Yay again!






Nay again!






Let's try down first.






Aha, more... 'treasure'.














Good guess.






Really, this is the highlight of that battle.

What guns will we get this time!?






Just a regular gun? Oh. 






That doesn't have Gun in the name!






Oi! Where are my [Letter]-guns?














Oh good, I'm going there right now.






-_-






Yes, this must be the place. More statues than usual.






Almost as cool as using the force. Let's go, Bek.






Uh






We came all this way to find an empty room save for more statues?










Not even a lab table or something.










!?






Oh, there you are. Couldn't see you under all those text boxes. You know how it is.























The moment of truth-wait, we already know the answer.






That's not very funny. 


















Sounds simple enough when you say it like that.














Uh-oh.










...?






AAAAAA where did it come from














No. >:[






There are two things to take notice of here. The first is that we're fighting an oversized pink elephant-octopus thing. 










The second is that it's level 50, a good 11 levels over our already over-levelled Not-Sandslash!

Pistol and Horn luckily are not great attacks, although G-SEA is pretty cool looking for the charge-up attack. But that level difference can be a big challenge.






Luckily we have two type advantages. :V

Boss Battle Theme!














Let's do this.














This is why BANDA is useful here. That's still a decent chunk of HP though.






This however is fantastic. =D










It's pretty fast for an e-monster given the level difference, so one must be careful. That's where killer pony comes in.






Ah, one of my favourite status effects to use.






Yes, we can see.






This battle is going very well, but it helps that I know how to play the game and actually stuck with the starter who has a type advantage here. I suspect the next area's boss will be decent too.










That was quick.






Whoops.


















\o/






Jump all you like, you lost!














Sorry to disappoint you there.


















Yeah, like Not-Sandslash, I suppose! And it's not okay if they are Jabba the Hutt!














Aww.






Oh yeah, you're still there. Funny, that, usually defeated e-monsters disappear.










Bek just stands around like a douche who just broke into someone's lab, took all the guns inside and beat up a giant elephant sea monster.


















He was your friend in the first place?






Will the thing forgive the doctor!?










Meanwhile Sungki decides to interrupt this moving moment.


















_Can't touch this ~_














So casual there, Bek.























No. 










I think we know Bek is going to say yes though.










Gotta go fast.










Which key? The one we already used?

Then the doctor speaks.














Okay...?










Where did that name come from?










No seriously, game, why does he have a name now?






STOP IGNORING MY QUESTIONS

Oh well let's see if anybody noticed.














No TV moment for you!














These people really wanted to be on TV, didn't they?










And then BANDA bothers to get an increase in speed. Bit late there, monkey.














I'm wondering what the doctor did exactly to his supposed friend, and why we just let him off the hook there and why we only now know his name. 






Uh-oh.



























'He has the cleanliness' is one of my favourite quotes now. And no, OSIE, we're not giving you any of our guns. 










You're welcome, I suppose.






Oh, is this how we're going to get to the next antenna tree? 






Time for an acid trip again.






How does this even work!?






Oh well, we're here now. I suppose we'll explore this village in the next update.


----------



## bobandbill (Aug 11, 2013)

*Part Twenty-Five: Knock Knock*
Or walking about trying to find someone sane.








Right, what sort of crazies will we encounter next?






Huh, just buildings to greet us.
Overworld Theme!

Another overworld-theme town. Nothing special about it then I guess in that sense. 






...You have a house, Not-Sandslash?

Or wait, does this one just belong to another one? It's locked and none of our [KEYS] work.






He has a house too?










Okay, odd information about houses which we can't enter at all. Okay.






Well, there's a shop. And grass.






And this thing again. 






Interestingly, for our first fight we have a bunch of monsters who can show up straightaway! 






Of course, 3-1 battles are darn easy in this circumstance, and there's really not much besides this e-monster in this area. 






But here, we can see Bansis Village is right next to Liz Island. Although it seems the water, lack of direct antenna tree and barrier between there and here doesn't stop the e-monsters much. Not that great a system.






The shop is fine, although maybe not in the sense of its products.






A blender for _what_, exactly?






I don't think it's called that.






That's exactly what I want to have.










Is it even a song? Or maybe it's what you guys listen to. I'll take your word for it.










Whose grandpa?






_Oh, there was this really old clock_
_It sat next to grandpa's spare sock~_






Oh hey, tiny hat ram reappeared! They're wild here.






Excellent! There's a rather interesting dex entry for this, although I'm not sure interesting is quite the word I'm looking for...






Who even came up with this, and how? ...Actually, I probably don't want to know.






Who needs insta-growing grass?






Well this is an odd feature in the middle of town.






Nothing to see here, it seems.






Oh, one of these buildings. We saw one back in Kelina. It somehow has a tree inside it






Of course. Wonder what's in there.






It smells like egg inside.






This might actually be the antenna tree door. Guess we need plot to open it up.






Oh hey, that douche! 










I'll note that there was actually a reason in me getting all these screenshots.






Oh look, a green thing in the corner! But let's check these houses first. 










Whelp, all locked.














It's alive!

...Not-Sandslash, why is this the only thing we've seen here besides the shopkeepers?






Couldn't you have asked that a few times earlier in these game, Bek? I can think of a few examples...










Besides the shopkeepers, that is. Not very fond of Moving, really.














Did the engrish overcome them?














Honestly Bek why do you keep doing this to yourself?














Seems normal to me so far.


















Wait what


















Bek the hero to the plot as always. 






















Well, we were already there, and there wasn't anything interesting.










That won't stop us checking again though!














A for effort right there.






Well... he is a good hider, I'll give him that.










Oh.










...How did you hear that, and why do you call it sth.?

That was the entire phone call, by the way. No questions, or details, or concern. Just 'I heard some stuff is going on over there!' I suppose it's the game's way to tell you where to go if you (somehow) get lost, but...






Well, still nothing...






...?










Bek isn't a bug. >:[ Not-Sandslash... well, who knows?






'Sup.






Bek gets right to the point.










So I guess this guy is the kidnapper. Okay.






Stompy mc stomp stomp.














Not a bad idea, Bek. Cutting to the chase to the boss battle there.






Oh. Can... you do that?










What?


















What what?






Hey where did you go

What did that mean?

Go...here, without the bridge? Order?

I need a drink. 






KESI are you home and do you have any drinkable and safe liquids






AAAAAAAAAA






How did we get here-






Wrong again? What? I wasn't wrong before. 

Why did poking KESI's house teleport us here?






Well... maybe we should try what you said. You mentioned GUMI's house first... stupid Jabba line.






How did we suddenly end up here? Why are we in front of...






...yeah, that guy's house.






waaaaaaaaah






=|


Now to explain what's happening! This is a badly worded puzzle in which you need to end up in the middle of this water feature, which can be done by visiting houses in the correct order. Talking to a house teleports you... somehow. 

I have no idea why or how, and this really stumped me as a kid. In part because I didn't write down what he said about an order. This part also has a curious effect in that the more often you screw up the faster this kidnapper appears to say you screwed up. 

Luckily emulators allow for screenshots! So this puzzle is much easier thank to them serving as notes. And so:























Well that was fun. -_-






We made it!






But...

...we just did. =|










What? Why not? First we can't fight, and then after this stupid puzzle you won't do this anyway? You suck, kidnapper thing.














Yes, what I said, Bek.














Oh. Okay then, I guess?














Wait what now























Another teleportation sequence. Great. -_- 






And now we're suddenly here. @_@ Why? I don't see any villagers.






Where are we, Not-Sandslash?






Oh, here. Okay then- how did we get from the island to inside this building?






Oh boy.










HITODE you are not helping why would you ask this










I'm not cheating any exam, unless this exam is one on my remaining sanity. In that case I need all the help I can get.






Talking starfish are terrible helpers. 






Alright, what is all this about?

Lab Theme

This tune comes up again too. That's promising.






Oh, of course. Should have been obvious - teleportation continues to be the theme.














Oh, so you're not a guard or something. Are you kidnapped? If so, why are you just wandering around here. 






More teleportation panels!














That's a good question, actually. What is the motive of this kidnapper? He just laughed a lot and refused to fight.






Oh fun. _Options._






More fun - a guard! Let's beat him up next time, in I-can't-believe-it's-not-warp-mazes.


----------



## bobandbill (Aug 31, 2013)

*Part Twenty-Six: So I heard you like warp mazes*
Or finding out how dumb the villagers are. 

[hide=]





Alright, greeny, let's see if you want to fight us.

Lab Theme

Fitting music continues to play!










Oh.

I didn't screencap the battle, because it was the same as a regular wild one - dead easy. =/ 






There was this though.






These guys don't usually jump at you if you get too close like the RESEARCH guys too.






Pity I can't just throw it...










Well you're doing a bang-up job!






These guys are here too, but again, Not-Sandslash outlevels them easily.






Alphabet fun with WARATA!






Oh. How annoying.














Silly WARATA. For those who forgot, 'attacked freely' means they attack automatically whatever opponent is showing up, regardless of what said opponent is doing.














Well that was effective. 






...






Well put.






There are phones around the place, but you can't actually use them. Although everyone should have their own phones anyway...






Hmm.










These guards are terrible.


















You are so bad at this I am just going to beat you up as punishment.










That was easy.






!






I think this is an easy choice.






Oooh, what is he going to look like now...?






SupMon! Now with a touch more height, that armour deal, and...

...and the same name as his first stage evolution.

What.






Believe me, I'm remembering it all too well.






I hope you don't go about trying to learn Fly, Not-Sandslash.






Oh hey, you!






RODANSA proceeded to use Dust.














I hate Dust when I can't use it but my opponents can. That takes up my turn!










'You come here!' 'No, you come!'










Ouch.






RODANSA can be pretty darn frail.










This is getting a touch annoying though - hard to hit this guy.






Especially now...










Let's look at Not-Sandslash's moves in the meantime. Assault and Crusader are pretty strong, and the others are the same as before.










What exactly is charging, anyway? What is e-magic? Or do I not want to know?














Not bad considering we're twice evolved and he's not (albeit RODANSA has the type advantage).










And he's being quick now!






Oh well, that taught him. I like how this wild e-monster battle was far harder than the battles with the guards. 






This could be tougher yet.






















So why would I give a dog-like beast a saw...? Because he has a friend? 

I don't get your idea of friendship, e-monster world. According to you, friends beat each other up, harass them on the phone to buy them bombs, and then buy each other items they have no way to use. 






Oh look a not-guard.










So you are just going to stand there? Sheesh.






...

The villager could have just used the warp panel to the right and walked straight down and he would be free. 

Why






Go away.






Not there.






Gasp! A smart guard!?










He has a name? 










A look at what, exactly?






Oh.










WARATA reacts well with that.






Hmm.










Oh hey, something that was useful!










This isn't useful. 


















Well, at least he said please...?






Oh hey we got one of these guys. Yay.






The excitement of the maze continues!














Well, you see...






...it's right there. =|














I guess two brain cells is better than one.










That doesn't quite make sense...






Are you protecting anything important?














VIP?






...There's no VIP here. >:[






The heck is this VIP? Very Important Point?










Looks more like a bow to me, if you can see past the sparkles.






That's one letter away from NIGERIA. 














What.

We can't end this update now. Stop trying to break the fourth wall!










...No? I guess?






I'm not sure at all. 










This is now one of my favourite lines in the game. Especially as it can be read as her being boring is why she got kidnapped.






Another green thing!










Great, even the guards don't know the way.






Maybe that's why they're so angry.






...And just standing in corners.














What 'guies'?










That's unfortunate.










Keep doing that, Not-Sandslash.






And suddenly I stumble on the end! But I don't want to go here yet as I'm pretty sure there's still some places to explore first. But at least I know where to go.














...release? Oh dear.










Everybody's gotta go~










What is a jet doing here anyway!?






Nothing but a broken phone here!






~Places~






Yes.






Okay.






















Well, they actually acknowledged them. That's neat, I suppose.






I present to you the dead-end room.










See, he's all hit and speed. 






Oh boy.










It's not you, I can say that much.










I find the existence of the he/she bit interesting, actually. Besides, this is an old game and I'm pretty sure it's addressed to Bek, not the player.










Wait what

I just

what






Either he meant lying, or...I didn't know he had those feelings for Bek.










Like, really, woah. Talk about sudden.






Oh yeah, I guess I decided to go beat up the boss now. The maze itself isn't very large, but it's dang annoying as it is.














Didn't we just pass them on the way here, Bek...?






















Treat me as his player? Okay.






Let's do this.






Not a bad design, I suppose!

Boss Battle Theme










A pity he's Lake (water) type. Not-Sandslash might just be having a field day with his recent evolution.






I suppose so!










Learn with WARATA and friends.














Faster, but he's not doing too much.










Heh.






Yes, you were attacked.


















...

Oh. Okay then.














Okay, have fun with your multi-turn charge attack.














Whoops.


















I accidentally an entire boss.























Boing.










I really don't think there was any luck there. That was an embarrassing walkover. Sorta like the opposite in difficulty of this maze.


















Ooooh, Bek's appying the salt.






Jump all you want, you still got smashed.






















Huh. That's interesting.










Just what I was thinking, Bek.










Of course you can't.














Oh my. Bek is, uh, really aggressive right now. Maybe he thought about ****.























Aha!














Back to the name of Brag then, I see.










This SANARBA guy or group or whatever sound like a powerful influence.


















'Let my people go!' Now I'm imagining the story of Moses with e-monsters.














...Okay.














Well, you saying that means everything is fine now...?






...






Uh.














Oh.

Well I guess that concludes the main plot of Bansis Village! Next we get to see the result of everyone being returned, apparently.[/hide]


----------



## bobandbill (Nov 14, 2013)

And back! 

*Part Twenty-Seven: Conversing with Villagers*
Or encountering an old friend.

[hide=]





So last time we...beat up the evil guy in only two updates, and then whited out?






Or rather, just teleported back here. Well okay then. Let's... leave?






I guess not just yet.


















I agree, air is pretty dangerous! As are [Sickle]s. And e-monsters. E-monsters are the worst.






Okay, let's leave- oh hey another phone call.






To be clear, this is Bek talking here. Because you normally respond with Hello?[my name] when you answer a phone call.










Wait what


















Yeah, you tell them, Bek!

Now, let's...and then I get another phone call after taking another step.






Who is it now?














You know, even for Telefang this is pretty weird.






Uh-oh, Bek is getting angrier...














Bek angry! Bek SMASH!






:V










ROAR










...Oh.














Many being two. Well, three, if you include the [Sickle] discussion. I think it's fair enough to do so.










Again? =/






















Haven't even moved off the island here and we're already getting the plot for the next area. 










By not talking on the phone. :V














Huh, we're looping back to the third town we visited?














At least you get told where to go and how to get there.






And that's all there is to say on the matter. Never again does Bek get called about pizza though. The programmers just stuck in this part to show the problem and never keep it going afterwards. Which might be a good thing, but nonetheless it feels off.

Oh well. Let's explore this village before we leave.






We still can't go inside these. Pity, I wanted to see Not-Sandslash's crib.


















No, I contributed, not contributes. Nobody gives me any money anymore for saving them. =(










I'll just take your word for it.










Yep, so we were told.










...I don't think they're very happy though. =/ Again - probably why the e-monsters there hate everyone.














In other words - wanted the rest of the treasure in here? Too bad! You can never go back now. 






And here is- oh.






You.










Sir Bek? Boy, he's laying it on really thick here...














I am now imagining Mr Politician rolling around in the grass, singing to himself, while Bek looks on. 


















That's too many letters. Look at Bek's name. Short, only three letters. Uncle is only five and sounds kinda funny if you say it a lot of times.














Bek is trolling here, you can tell.










I guess this is a sore spot.














...Gourmand street?














Not this again...


















Bek is thinking the same way as myself, it seems!














Evidence!?






Eat _what_ up...? =/

Regardless of the risk though, let's take the plunge.






















You know, this is also pretty weird, this whole conversation. 










No Bek, it's just grass.














I can cook, so I'm telling the truth!


















Do _what_ quickly? Again, confusing statements!










What is serious about curry?










But I don't understand...






















What










...










Nope.










Interesting typo there.

And that concludes the tales of curry guy. No, really, that's it. He'll stay here and say that he is the gourmand street a couple times when you talk to him, and that's it. What an odd conclusion. 










Another phone call?














I didn't sneeze at all...














How will I do with it? Well at least the question options aren't hard to understand, like A: Talk me.










Uh...okay, then.

In other news:






This happened.






But really, that's it for this boring town. Nothing else of note to see or do. We didn't even get a [Revolver] or anything.






So let's go on to the next village in the next update and figure out what's wrong and see if anyone is selling pizza. 

(How do these teleportation trees work anyway seriously)[/hide]


----------



## bobandbill (Dec 2, 2013)

*Part Twenty-Eight: Tliba Village*
Or investigating trees with problems.

[hide=]

	
	
		
		
	


	




Right, we're in Alice, and we need to find a way to this new village.






These guys used to block this way! How nice of them to step aside now.






















They don't say anything different now however. =/






...What a boring forest. =/






And stuff is pretty darn under-levelled here.






Hi, RODANSA. 






That was quick.






And going into the cave leads you to...outdoors. And facing the wrong way. Well, okay then. Guess we'll just ignore that with everything else and try talking to peop-er, things.














That sure are problems.










...what, like swing on the branches yelling loudly? And what person? How unhelpful.


















Okay, so the tree is big enough to have e-monsters live in them...does the teleporting part work? If so, what is the problem?


















Okay, that makes more sense. Mind control or whatnot is never a good thing. (Unless you're in charge.)






The east end of the village. 














For one, it has a funny name. Tliba? 






Most of the houses have this.














To be honest it's like nearly every town has these trees as their symbol. That, or curry.














Anyone has something can be done and something can't be done.

Ow my head.






Missiles will make everything better.






And these too.






The heck is a Tayta? Well, some sort of rock or gem, but beyond that...






Actually going to buy pointless stuff because 65,000 balls is the most Bek is able to carry, apparently. Might as well use some of it!










o














Why must I? =(














I'm just going to say no because I don't trust anybody successfully telling a story correctly around here.














Apparently this means I was wrong.


















Who is saying this? Bek or the green blob?














Yeah, the translation is pretty darn poor in this instance.










Of course, thou must talk to the human being before you can check out the tree!














This is a different e-monster saying the same thing. How original!






Oh hey a cool thing.






It seems that e-monsters from the Lake area are close by to arrive straight away. That's useful.










That was fun!






Hurrah, a guy who's weaker than everyone in the tree itself!






I guess this makes some sense.


















I didn't do anything...?














How rude. >:[


















And I'm disappointed in everyone else.










Is that a command? Come on, everyone, let's be disappointed with ourselves. It's easier than you think!

In the meantime let's check another shop.






You know, it doesn't look much like a spring to me. =/






L is for...what? Laser? 






The heck






A-what






These shops suck.






Oh great.














;)










...






Oh look, the human being. Stay there so I can stare at you and be disappointed.


















Yep, sure did a good job there. Just stuck you in a house I could freely walk into and all. 






Boing.






Because they were disappointed!














No, Bek, the curry is responsible. -_-














Wait, ordered? And medicine?


















Magic medicine, full of insta-grow. 










Yes, you mentioned. And I was ordered to be disappointed in you.






THE JUMP OF DISAPPOINT










Not asked, ordered! Listen more, Bek.














Of course it is. At least the plot is consistent in that of late?










Because he's [SANARBA]. He can't just spend all his time running drug companies and discovering new worlds!










How convenient.










Sounds easy enough. Too easy. What's the catch?














What's the other catch?










No Bek, there's got to be another catch.














Exactly, too easy.










Here it comes.














Why not trust Not-Sandslash? Is it because he doesn't talk much? I think that's a pretty wise thing to do here.














Of course, there it is. Need to get to the top first. :V

On the way there:






Well you're a weird looking one.










No, I'm standing by the door.

Notice that we didn't get a key or anything, but we can access the tree now! You need to pick Yes, of course.






Well. It sure did grow.

Music of the tree

Standard evil dungeon theme for the game as of late. At least we didn't have some rubbish game to go through just to get here this time around. This is already an improvement!










Huh, and this guy is friendly too. So much for mind control? 

Notice the weird panel on the top, by the way.






Run into it and you get sent the other way.






Two of these blobs here.














Nobody seems to. The guy who does just called it medicine too so he probably doesn't know either.










That's... notably less friendly than the other guy.






Yep, battle time. This guy is of the Land type and sure looks weird. 






This is a good start! Doesn't say much about BUBARTI's defences though. But we are of a higher level.






Ew.






I would have guess it was a poison cloud, myself. Oh well.


















Not-Sandslash doesn't stand for this nonsense.










...yes, I did. 






Okay.


















...But it's not okay. We can use phones just fine without a bigger one. In fact, the phone calls went badly due to this! You are dumb, killer pony.






Hi there, being with soulless eyes.






And even less defences.






At least he knows what to do.






Sadly, wild encounters are what you'll rely on in here in getting phone numbers.






But this cool guy is in the tree too. ~






But he didn't want to give us his phone number. This guy is more useful than the soulless eyes guy I suppose...






That's kinda neat in concept, but mostly creepy!










And check out these moves too! Saber is a good attacking one, we've seen Hypnotic.. 






What does this one do?


















Um






Oh.






I daresay it is. BIBANAM, let's never argue, okay? :<






Yes, you do that. Or you get curses.






Same for you.






Good question! I don't think I want to know!






By the way, this is a neat little addition I think to this segment. This message starts to show up in the tree, suggesting something odd is going on with the e-wave.






Pity this guy has a pretty poor moveset. =/










Excellent, just what I wanted. He's not fantastic here, but he'll do better than the others.

And with that, we're set up for taking on the dungeon! That'll happen in the next update.[/hide]


----------



## bobandbill (Dec 20, 2013)

*Part Twenty-Nine: This tree has holes in it*!
Or e-monsters shout at Bek, then apologise. 

[hide=]
Time to climb this tree!














A nice way to start the update. These battles are really simple, so there's nothing worth showing off here. 






This, however...


















You're a terrible thing that happened, so you're right there. 






There's stairs, and more of those planks stuck on the walls too.














Our questionable friend here explains them - although you can't enter them from the bottom, you can run down from the other side and take a shortcut. So for anyone who needs to exit the dungeon, this is the fast way to do just that.

But that's just one gimmick of this tree.






That said, this is as exciting as many of the floors on the ground floor get.






Believe it!










The result of Not-Sandslash believing. 






What a weird thing to say.


















A strange man in a house.














Okay.






Great, dead ends!










That's... nice to know. Again.






Nooooooo























Other friends to call instead of me. But hum. If they are befriending the likes of Gerlin, that's not a good sign. =/


















But I didn't say anything...?














I suppose it's the guy who we just spoke to then.






There's a few ways to get to the second floor, but sadly this isn't the right one. 










Oh?






I assume they mean to not stand on the bad places rather than to take care and support these unfortunate places.














Gotta be brave to stand on the bad floor.










...Yes.






Another way up, which leads to...






This. Notice the off-coloured floor there.






Bek is great at demonstrations!






See?

This is a way to get down from higher floors quickly, but really they just serve as an annoyance. Because you really only want to go up here.














But... all I did was fall down a hole. =(














Hmm, that doesn't sound promising.






Half of everyone wants to get beaten up, it seems. 






Anyways, that's enough pointless walking around on the ground floor. Time to show off the proper entrance to the 2nd floor, which needs some finding. This is the way to the right place!






Luckily it's pretty simple to see how to get to that treasure.










What the heck was that doing in the tree?






Bek fell down in shock. 






Nobody saw anything.























Besides watching your step, you have the odd necessary battle to deal with in order to get past.










\o/






yes.










Range...?






But not everyone actually blocks your way here.














In fact, some will just talk to you. Not a very menacing dungeon...






This is the general premise of this floor. Don't step on the bad floor, and all will be fine.














Could you perform a jig, at least?






Again - why is there a blender in a tree?






I suppose this layout is tricker...














I didn't notice at all!










That was fun.














So... why did you battle me?






This'll be easy-






Spoke too soon.


















What does this even mean!?






Ow my head. 






The last challenge of this sort. Thank goodness, it's not very eventful.






So, what's the gimmick of this next floor? More 'bad floor'?






...Yeah, I suppose this floor is pretty bad too. -_-






Amazing variety!














It's a bit hard not to, to be honest.














But... I'm already inside the tree. Right now. Talking to you. I'm standing in it. 

This is stupid.










Yay stats.






So you want me to fix it after all?














They sure like whinging about us here.


















What if I said please? Like, really nicely?






Oh, okay then.










But... I won.










If I lose, can I not worry about this place any more?










Whoops I won.














Do you count as a hobo then if you don't have a proper house? Even Not-Sandslash has a house!






Oh. 






This thing is sitting on this side of the room.






But don't try to run into it, otherwise you'll rebound right into that hole.














No.










That's... what I am trying to do. Stop blocking my path!










Blah blah blah










GEIWUR is helping. 














There was no reason to be angry in the first place! I'm here to _fix things_. Sheesh.






We made it to the end of the floor!














=/






Okay, what's here. Is all of the floor bad or something?










I don't like the sound of that.






Can I try yours instead?


















E-monsters are very bad with understanding that someone who is here to fix stuff isn't the same person as the person who broke it in the first place. -_-


















At least this guy offers to help afterwards...






Hmm, I don't think that was the right way. Bad floor everywhere there. So back to the previous room - you have two of those plank-panels to choose from.






And if you choose wrong... down you go. Multiple floors at times too, if you keep landing on bad floor tiles. =/






Luckily, if you hold the opposite direction straightaway you can get back to the previous room and avoid falling down.










...as long as you keep holding, that is.






There, easy! I don't know if that's actually intended to be possible by the game, and nobody mentions it, but it sure makes it a lot less annoying. 






Bah.






Yes, sadly.


















Is this one of those times? 






Gasp, three choices!






I don't know. I was hoping you would...










Um...

A quick battle later:














But I don't know the right road!






Wahey! This seems like the right road.






...Or not.














A cruel move by the game.

While Bek worked his way back up:














The only sport for Bek is baseball, and he is not a girl. Last he checked anyway.


















Bek doesn't know. He supposes girls also play baseball and it would be unfair to restrict them from such a wonderful sport...










How will this tornado with a phone depend on Bek? =/






Out of interest, nearly all the floors in this dungeon have this layout. 






Anyways, we made it!










Yeah, yeah. I'm more worried about the amount of choices here...


















Did... 'something'. I suppose make the tree a giant mess full of holes and panels, and now populated by e-monsters with mood swings, is something.






Bad floor, bad.










I don't know, but I hope I don't meet any of you again. >:[






I'm not really sure why there's some bad floor in the top right corner of this room...


















Another suspicious guy.










He helped Not-Sandslash. =)














Oh, we must be nearly there!






So close...






...Well, I suppose a table makes this room more of a Research room than any other we encountered. Less holey too. 

Next update, Bek shall attempt research![/hide]


----------



## bobandbill (Jan 7, 2014)

*Part Thirty: Let's meet characters to do with some larger plot!*
Or battling some ugly bird thing.

[hide=] 





Let's check the table.














Yep, it sure is a table.














I don't know how he knows this, but let's just go along with it.






I like that it got a name like that.


















And then suddenly this text. It makes no sense for this moment, so don't worry about that. And yes, supernal electric monster is a thing. 






Hi there mid-jump screenshot of... whoever that guy is.














Uh-oh.










Only Bek is allowed to jump!






'For completely innocent and non-suspicious purposes!'


















Huh? Are... you a celebrity?


















I like those exclamation marks. And that instead of asking who he was, he just jumped straight into a battle.






Bring it!






That's... not the person, by the way. Just his e-monster friend. And it sure is ugly.

Boss Battle Theme!










It's a Sky type, so he's actually going to be a challenge against Not-Sandslash. So this time the level difference of 11 this guy has over us is significant.














This helps, though.






Wise words.


















...No.






Why. Why does he use Fly. A boss battle, and it starts off by delaying everything. Talk about annoying.


















Pretty much the only thing we can do until then.






You don't say.


















SPEED














Nothing he can do, unfortunately.






Still? @_@














SPEED






DIVERGE






AAAAAA










...that's not a bomb. Those are arrows. 






Ouch.










=|














Oh. Lucked out there. Rather than trying to kill everyone, he wants to wait multiple turns to do that instead. I'm okay with this. 














Stop missing, guys. >:[


















Sure, that's a not-very-effective attack, but also after two attack boosts. Certainly a tougher battle than previous ones.










Meanwhile, any monsters you recruit here are really going to struggle.














Yay.






This is how you make use out of the e-monsters from this area. :)










And thanks to SPEED, although he's barely hitting that thing, he's hitting often.






Damn.










That was useful. 










Shush, he's helping.






Is there something stuck in your throat?










Ouch.

To clarify, he stopped his charge-up attack because I put him to sleep. Given how quickly it charged, I rather'd have stopped him one-hitting something and have a few extra turns anyway, at the risk of him killing stuff later.










Now it's red! :)














Ouch. Two, maybe three shots Not-Sandslash. That's why it's important to keep it busy. Or, well, asleep.














Because these guys won't last long without him.






\o/














I DON'T CARE TYPE CHART, IT WORKED










I sometimes wonder, do I use a large net or something to catch it in?














Yay.










What, only 'not bad'? =(










See, you should start out with this first.


















...What?






Bek jumps while this guy leaves. With his name. Uh, okay, great use that'll do him.














Disgusting. I think that's the first we saw this word in the game. 






Who was he though?














Hi there, text that was seen early in this section and shouldn't be in this part!

Man, I hate it when this happens. Really confuses you, especially when you are only... how old was I when I first played this? I think nine. This confuses you when you are nine or so. I don't think I got to here that quickly without restarting. 






Oh yeah, that's Boundary.


















Also the guy with the good music theme.


















I don't get that it's noisy, but okay.














Yeah, who is he?














Oh.














Bek, you were told this. You can't know that it's true.

(Even though it is).






Good, that means we don't have to.






Yes, do that. I think.






Oh. Bek really wanted to ask him to a baseball match.














Is he, Bek? The last time we saw him he was trying to kill trees, Bek. Trees. Innocent, defenceless, teleport-power trees. 










Yeah, like this one. That's the same animation as from before, by the way. Yay, reusing stuff. The key thing is:


















That. 






Damn. 






















Okay. I'll be sure to forget that then.














You are welcome, RESEARCH guy.


















Wunan? Wait a sec... Bek called someone Wunan before.






Huh. They are certainly not the same person. That other guy had a hat. This is, well, confusing. 






Oh well!


















Sure, you...watch that tree.






















Well, given they previous kidnapped and imprisoned this guy...










You are welcome. Do you have treasure?














That's not treasure.






That's a request. >:[










Stupid Bek.






Oh well. Fulaura sounds interesting though. Fulaura.










Fulaura~










Fu-la-u-ra.














Or is it Fu-lau-ra?










Fulaura.










Do you have treasure?










Does Fulaura have a tree? I am getting sick of them.






Let's find out in Fulaura in the next update.






Fu-la---

wait.






Oh. 



Fu-wu-la~[/hide]


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 12, 2014)

So I read somewhere that a lot of the monsters is supposed to have plant names. That actually makes less sense than with the humans in Pokémon.


----------



## bobandbill (Feb 14, 2014)

Woah a reply

Yeah, they were meant to, or at least in the original games, idk what they were going on with here (I mean, 'Ice Cream'?). I don't think it's too bad a motif even if a bunch of them didn't have anything to do with plants. The premise doesn't make much sense even if it was properly translated anyhow, haha.

Anyways, have an update!

[hide=]
*Part Thirty-One: Fu-wu-la~ *
Or learning how the standard villager of this town screwed up things this time.







Right, let's see what this town is like already.






That sure is a colour scheme I love. And with owls too.














A mining place, eh?


















A mountain, I see. I guess that's different. 






More owls.


















Bad reception problems? Gee, haven't heard that one before.














Of course, Bek doesn't ever have problems besides the odd message as seen last village. Because of the D shoot. Somehow.














I don't know!!






Fine, turn your back on me. Stupid owls.














The catch is there's only a single store here.






More houses. We know to the north is the mountain, but what's south?










Figures, see water, get a phone call.


























I don't understand, should I give it a thing or not? Why did you start by saying Bub as well are you drowning or something?






Hmm, this does seem familiar...






Yep, the village is also north of Liz Island. 






And this is the right side of the water separating it from M-city's forest.






This happened while swimming/walking.






Huh, what's this? This hole was a little bit to the west of the beach...






Nothing. Guess we can just forget about this place then until it's relevant! :V






And a dead end if you continue in either direction. How boring.














I don't know, if you are trying to order pizza then maybe it will help you lose weight?










Okay.














Why don't you just swim? Or heck, fly there?


















These guys are lazy. THEY ARE OWLS THEY CAN FLY. PROBABLY. 














I do not know why they refer to the mountain like this a few times when it has another name that's used in the map and all. And it doesn't even have cherries or bags of them there.














See, there's the name. Bebli. 














'Until you are told to fix stuff, then it's okay!'






























...what? A devil is in the mountain? Okay...


















HMM. Gee, I wonder what the plot of this part of the game involves. 






But before we confirm our fears...






What? is right. For myself, anyways.










I really do not see. But I'll pretend otherwise.






...No? :/














Here's the plot continuation house. Starts with the standard villager monologuing. 










Bek, this whole world is strange. Many somethings have happened on this adventure, all of them strange.






Scream. Alternatively, pay attention to me. 










Some jumping and more of this continues... so let's skip that.










Well, we kind of already observed a bunch of owls complaining about phone reception, Bek. Doesn't get much more complicated than that.






















See, there you go. Owl removes seal on mountain, phones stop working. Unless you're a protagonist. 














That question is better.














[there was a devil living in the mountain]. Sounds like a thing an owl would say I suppose.














As you do.










Bek is referring as to why he removed said very big rock.










Did they say please, at least? If they asked nicely than that makes it perfectly understandable that you would REMOVE A GIANT ROCK SEALING AWAY A DEVIL.






















The lesson you will have learnt from this update is that 'owls are dumb'.

















You know, that guy.









It is a bit odd, actually, that it was him.









Firstly he forced a guy to do it, here he just bribed someone. Oh well, whatever works I guess. I suppose if you threaten an owl they'd just fly off.

















Hands up if you didn't see that coming!









Or that stock standard response from Bek!









Thank you for helping us with our mistakes. Derp, we sure do mess up a lot by ourselves!
But before that, let's check out the rest of this village.









A typo there. Not that it's unusual or anything.













Friends do the strangers things! Let's check the shop.





Hum. I don't see any rocks.













Also a saw to the left. Pretty darn cheap, really.





















After this section of the game you can go in here!













Well, for yourself anyway.













As we've heard.

















That's new, though. Visional forest? 

















Encouraging!






















Really, no more villages after this? This can only bode well!










Yes, please stay here. Don't remove any large rocks. 

















So why did you let the other owl up there?









Would you rather we not go and let a devil run loose? 





Whelp. Let's get going.





That's a mountain alright.





Wonder what's up?









As we approach the e-monster blocking the path, a battle starts!





Oh hey an evolved one. Type sand. We've seen his pre-evolution ages back, in the second cave of the game.






Remember him? He's the only one who'll reach us in three turns, and is a good 26 levels lower than our opposition. It's kinda important for the moment that we get at least one 'friend' here.






Considering Not-Sandslash is great at attacking and at a higher level, that's really not bad of a defence there.


















Okay.













Well.









Yeah, you're not going to do anything here. 





Well, I guess if BUNIDE(R) hit it again... 





Oh hey, you arrived.













You're six times better than BUNIDER!





\o/





More coherent and descriptive than other entries we've seen. 














Permission from who?





...





Fine, be like that. 









Bugger.

























Whatever that actually means. Sounds like a marvellous character though. 'Hey man there's this marvellous guy, he's great, he loves GUN.'






Moving right on.






SCORPION FIGHT
Increase is a decent attack, Pricker is a weak one that may inflict poison. TITTLE is the charge up move.
I've continued north for a moment.





To show you this wonderful door.





Oh. Well that was boring.





Hi flaming bird.









Bye, BUNDIE(R).
As an aside, the names get shortened like this because of character limits that don't pose the same problem as Japanese. And it's really the assigned nickname of the e-monster. That's right, in the real games you could nickname stuff, but you can't here. But that's also why RANBRAGE became 'o!'. Because that was its filler nickname. For... some unknown reason. 







That's after two hits, and may I remind you Not-Sandslash is weak to birds. 






Mr. Scorpion here however tanks stuff like a boss.













And while not as strong offensively is still respectable.





Yay!





This made me laugh more than it probably should. 'Alas, it is on fire.'





Anyways, that's enough fooling about for now.






Next update, we're taking on this mountain of joy.[/hide]


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, owls aren't the smartest birds and there probably isn't any raven-based E-monster. "Hey dude, want this piece of tech?" "Sure." "Well then release the Devil for me." "Whatever you say, creepy guy in a suit."

They clearly haven't met the old lady near Ilex Forest.


----------



## bobandbill (Feb 18, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> Yeah, owls aren't the smartest birds and there probably isn't any raven-based E-monster. "Hey dude, want this piece of tech?" "Sure." "Well then release the Devil for me." "Whatever you say, creepy guy in a suit."
> 
> They clearly haven't met the old lady near Ilex Forest.


And it was probably something common or of no use to the owl e-monster as well. Or even something available from the local shop.


----------



## bobandbill (Feb 23, 2014)

*Part Thirty-Two: Welcome to the freak show*
Or why Bek hates mountains.

[hide=]





Hi there, bald guy.

Bebli Mountain Theme

What better way to explore a mountain than with this tune playing on loop? 

...Well, it'd probably be better without e-monsters, for starters. It's somewhat unlike any other we've heard before, and an interesting beginning. If you get up to here in the game this'll play a lot. 














Oh. So I guess we can expect to fight a bunch of them here. This guy however doesn't fight you! How nice.






Taking the lower route leads to the first treasure chest.






But what OS does it run?






Oh no, there's scorpions in this computer! D=










Did you notice something by the way?


















Suddenly this first encounter we see, who's a stage evolution below Not-Sandslash, is hitting as hard as him.

There's been a level spike - by about 7-8 levels just by walking inside. Whoops! That means even this scorpion is of a higher level than our reliable starter, who is by the way level 45.

All things considered, we're actually lucky other monsters didn't show up first.






Well, you're helping.






















And our one is seven levels lower. And no poisoning occurred. =(






That helps though.














Thank goodness for one hard hitter.














The fight is as good as ours now - even if it has a good special attack stat, it won't have time to perform that move.


















Anywhere near enough time, actually.






Sadly, he didn't give us his phone number. =(






That's not good - basically I need to grind here to get someone's number, or the trainer battles will wreck me. And as said, some of the natives will be dangerous anyway.






This... is not one of them.

But heck is it a creepy thing. What is going on with this monster? Do I even want it on my team? =/






Aaaaa!










Which end is- nevermind.






As said, it's a weaker monster than others that could have showed up. The only real threat it offers is to our eyes.


















Yes, good idea. Kill it quickly.






Uh






Well, you are better than nothing...






Horrible, horrible science did this.

On that note, while you can evolve stuff yourself, this guy doesn't evolve for anything, nor evolves further. So at least kids don't have to feel responsible for this thing.






Let's not talk to him more than we have to, Not-Sandslash.






This guy is pretty neat looking. Less bony and mouth-y.






And at least our mouse friend has a type advantage as well.










Mind you, RASEN is one of those that would have been dangerous to encounter straight up.






He's not a happy chappy either.










Well, that helps. Starting with the long-setup move? I'm okay with this.










And he is kinda frail too.






Oh.










Oh again.






Wayaa indeed! We've failed to hit twice and got one hit, and he's already nearly ready to attack with the charge-up attack! Which normally takes several turns.

That's the danger of RASEN. Not really strong offensively, nor defensively. But he's fast as heck. Encounter this with an underlevelled monster, perhaps a slower-than-average one if you swap out regularly, and nobody nearby (and remember, Not-Sandslash was over-levelled in the previous dungeons too), and he may well just outspeed you.






For sake of example, one incident I recall when playing as a kid had RASEN move six times in a row. Six!










Thank goodness he chose the charge-up move, huh?










Yes. 






He's the hill kind, and he'll take lib. Whatever that is. Its dex entry tells us it 'Attack by violent flame.'.






Oh look, another one.














Respectable, but it is just as well we used some P-cards on Not-Sandslash ages back so he's not so under-levelled here.










Much overthrowing.






Oh look, it moved again already.






Musical?






I don't like this singing.










That's pretty minor, but what a weird name for a move.










Whoops. Needless to say we won.

Let's skip a bit more of the grinding to meet this fellow:






He's the evolved form of a guy we used in a lab a while back!










RASEN was unable to overthrow RAIGARIN.










Hum, that's a pretty good hit.










I don't like RAIGARIN.






He can hit hard too. Again, meet one of these early on and you could lose. And I'll remind you that with the pirated versions of Telefang that if you didn't switch off before going past the game over screen, your save file got wiped. :<










Thank goodness for backup!






Yes, you do that.






It does seem a bit too big for him...






Uh oh, now my head will feel heavy.






























No. 










This happened. Yay, we're catching up!






Noooo














...Okay? 


















We encountered another friendly bald guy. What's with this SANARBA group?






At least this one didn't run on scorpions.














Moving...? The heck is that?






Well, let's get moving. Another two path deal, and there's a guy above there, so maybe we...






Oh, let's face it, every choice here will be wrong. I guess I have enough choices around to take them on relatively comfortably...














Because he'd much rather something bad happen to owls than himself.






Heeler? That's not right, this sprite has hair!






Wow, that thing looks dangerous.






And it's careless? I bet a lot of accidents happened there...

This guy is one of the evolutions of KOKIA. You know, that bird monster in the wild around Tulunk Village right at the beginning. Not a bad way to turn out!

...but how does it fly?










And here are its friends. Take lib, erties!
Trainer Battle Theme!






No, don't wait, else it'll-


















Oh. 










Well, that's the easy part out of the way.






=/










I like how the status sign for confusion is 'Hi!'. Pretty fitting actually when you think about it. 'Hi there, thing that just jabbed me with its horn!'










Sober? Did you just make our heavy-headed friend drunk?














Well, that's a nice critical, especially as he was attacking the guy which resists his attacks.










I'm okay with this.






If you haven't yet guessed, RIGODEN is also fast.










Bugger.










That's what confusion does - you're more likely to fail in attacking. 






Not really doing much there...










...Yeah, that happened. Type advantage and all, but how about that, stuff can OHKO your starter here. 






Let's get rid of the guy who can murder our remaining two monsters then.






Now to chip away with mouse-thing. 














Dang, that was... pretty darn close. Would have been in serious trouble if that did any more.





No, stupid mouse thing, you're suppose to hit spikey bird thing!













Yay! Thank goodness for backup hard-hitter. 









You're all right for a guy with a giant head. 





As it was the last e-monster to get defeated, we get its number. Which is why I left the most dangerous monster alone until the end, if you were wondering. 

It did pay off in the end, didn't it? =p





Well said. 





Claws?





Let's continue on and find the next guy to fight.

















Not too loose, I hope.









Hi, KAMERAN!













At least he isn't called ICE CREAM. We've seen the others before as well.









Whole bunch of hard hitters here.









Seeing he can paralyze us, it's the bigger threat.













Besides, KAMERAN is a coward. 









That was easy.









Oh, I thought you were going to exploit your type advantage by actually attacking.









That wasn't a wise decision, talking... whatever-you-are.









I told you.





Unfortunately we have to wait for KAMERAN to reappear first.









Edge-bird isn't very defensively strong either, but that's okay.













Yay.





Yay!





I guess that's alright.





Yay!





Fense.





On to the next one.

















So they do know about Bek.





Alas, lots of fire.













Two fast birds and a snake. Gee, I guess they do get on well these days. 





Now, really, I should have chosen RASEN because of his own speed and type advantages. But I dun goofed and pressed A too quickly, and then decided, hey, what the heck let's see how this battle goes.






And yes, this was a 2-on-3 fight. 
Trainer Battle Theme!






No, don't wait.














He's the fastest, but luckily not quite as hard hitting as the other. Still, that's about half my health gone!





Dang, just needed a bit more. Blame that on still being on a lower level than the other guys.













Yay.













Oh, he hit. =(









Not bad, just need a KO.













Wait what
Did he just
Uh.





Yes, that snake, which we've seen since, what, the second dungeon - smashed him. Sure, type advantage, but that's scary.









Uh-oh.









...Okay, now both of them are charging up. I could survive maybe a regular hit from one, but not a charged up attack. 









Oh thank goodness, a critical hit in my favour





Oh god





You...poisoned me?





Well, not yet - this message displays first, then you take the damage after performing an attack. This is problematic though - the snake is a bother, but I'm going for the birds first.









See how quickly it charged up its attack? Dang!





Chip damage, really, but every bit counts... 





I'm trying!





Oh dear oh dear oh dear





Oh _thank god_ that was lucky.





Wait how did you charge it up so quickly you are the slower of the two birds! C'mon HIT





YES





Shut up game I'm doing things my way!






Yeah, I'm not taking your spunk, game.





Oh yeah, poison. 









No stop that snake





41 points? Dang, where did you get so strong, SURUGEM? D=





Oh dear, I don't know if it applies after knocking out something, and I still have to hit first!





WHELP













Oh goodness, I won.









Good grief, that was close. 





Yes, thank you.





I hate you.





Well, I... think that's a good a time to end an update. Remember kids, mountains are dangerous. I got lucky there and that's after getting a decent start in recruiting monsters too![/hide]


----------



## bobandbill (Mar 8, 2014)

Woah what this place has proper spoiler tags as well? WOW THAT'S HELPFUL I'M GOING TO USE THESE EVERYWHERE NOW

*Part Thirty-Three: Navigating the Mountain*
Or revealing the second difficulty.


[hide=]

	
	
		
		
	


	




Last time, I demonstrated the capability of the game to ramp up in difficulty here with the battles. But that's not all! Time to continue.

Bebli Mountain Theme
Oh, and we mustn't forget the music of the place too. 


















I'm not SANARBA. Unless you're talking to him by phone...?






Not that you were making much sense anyway.














It's the Reject Crew!






Oh.










Yay, you're a sitting duck now for several turns.










But you're just annoying, so let's try to get rid of you first.






Oh. 






I think I have a dumb RASEN. =(






RAIGAR knows what to do.






But I don't want to be stabbed!






Uh, okay.














Not Sandslash has a fear of being stabbed. And licked.










HE'S HELPING GUYS














That's more like it.










A light touch. Man, I really did get a bad RASEN. =/


















Not much danger in this battle now.










That's mildly annoying.






Yes, we gathered.










NIGERA is a rather bulky thing.










But it can't do very much either save for that Lick move which can be good for status.










Yay.






As it was the last one we defeated, we got its number.










Oh look, another guy! Note that I'm actually backtracking right now to battle these guys.














Which is the odd one out...

>Get angr
>Get angr
>erties!






Such a cheerful guy.














How annoying. Oh well, at least it isn't killing me right now.










Got to hit something, I suppose.






And drill-bird-thing finishes that job.






Keep doing that.














Type advantage there. =/










And here's my type advantage. Goodbye, friendly ARMORY.














Still? You can come down you know, we killed your friends already!






Not much else I can do right now...










He has no stat-up moves. =/














Of course.










Yay - show, but hits like a truck. 










Oh.










Noooo come back down






This is pretty pointless!






But so is that. See what I meant by FLY being an annoying move?










This is even more frustrating. =/ 






No EXP for Not-Sandslash.














Quite the violent move!














Seeing it's shared between two monsters now, that's a fair chunk.






Yay, I suppose.






I do.






Not as funny as its other form. =(






Ah, here we go. The first significant choice of Belbi Mountain. Right, or down?

I'll show what happens when you go down first, then backtrack.






Well, not exactly exciting.














A moment during the wild battles on the way. Seems awkward.






Oh, another one of these guys...














Huh, he just wanted to say that.






Oh, you can tell we'll have to fight this dude though.














Led what up?














GERON are never cool. >:[










This is cool, though!










Not too bad - worse at attacking than the deformed drill, but faster so it may get more hits in.






RAIGAR just hits. 










Already went again, as you can see!














Yay.














That was a... very easy battle. Yay taking the time to fight the previous trainers!










That old chestnut...






Bah.


















Installations...? Are you referring to the computers lying about? 






How exactly do they stretch out...?






What awaits us upstairs?






...Outside-ness, I see. Hum.






Nothing to the right...






What's this way?










Another hole!






Look at that bald guy, just running around the room.














'Totally not suspicious guy'. 






Two panels and a button. (Yes, it's a button). 






But before we press it, let's see what was missed if we went right.






On the way back I encountered this guy! But he didn't want to give his number. =(






Anyways, back here, let's go.














To that mountain? We're IN a mountain. =/



















So both ways has at least one trainer battle, hum. EXP, yay.






Minor annoyance during this battle.






Quickly solved.










Another annoyance.






Here's FAIKKE's moveset, by the way. CRUSADER is a good enough attack, and GOGGLEAT is a nice status move to abuse as well. 










I would not give a knife to RAIGAR.














KAMERAN are pretty weak, really...










Let's never use you. Heck, you're only level 43!














Yay.






Found one of these, but no number either. Bugger, I rather like him.














You're yelling at my foot. =|














Oh, more flying types, joy. 






Making sure to bring you to this fight then!














That's a nice change.














Hum, RASEN is good enough to land a critical!






Not-Sandslash will struggle in this fight, sadly. I could have always just switched him before the fight, but where's the fun in that?










FAIKKE likes attacking without being commanded to.










Works for me!














Oi, this other one has the wrong idea. >:[










Almost...










He went again, but didn't follow. Sigh.










That's more like it.










Just enough.










Yay, another drillbirdthing!










You know, the design of this is kinda obnoxious. Down a lot, up a lot again, and trainers in the way of the narrow passages. 














Well... yes, it would. You'd probably confuse the poor thing, evil as it may be.


















Three land types this time. 


















This battle was really boring, so here's the stats of a few of our guys instead. Interestingly they all have pretty similar fend (defense) stats.










Anyways, I won.






I suppose them all knowing FLY was annoying...






Do de do.










Yes, I think so.






Mine, all mine. 


















Huh... didn't someone near the start say that? Oh well, let's see what the exit holds.






...Hang on.






That's right - a dead end. Even with all the trainers, and a chest along the way... the game decided that hey, if you went that way and kept going, it was all for nothing in terms of actually progressing! Have fun walking ALL THE WAY BACK!

And you can't even blame this on the Engrish, this is how it was in the original too. And thus I have started to reveal to you one of the challenges of the game that only starts to show up now - the map design.






Because really, making me go all the way back like this is cruel. Stupid mazes.






Oh boy.










Wha-never mind, I'm just going to ignore what you just said. Scream, is my advice.






Annnd back to the fork.










And back to this part too!










So the button opens one of the doors. At least we're not forced to pick again. Interestingly, it's a time limit thing too - take too long and the door falls down, and you have to step on the button again.






And here is where we will leave it. You can rejoice though - we're finally on the second floor of the mountain! 
[/hide]


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Counterfort? Did somebody build a fort out of a counter to go to the imaginary world?


----------



## bobandbill (Mar 16, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> Counterfort? Did somebody build a fort out of a counter to go to the imaginary world?


I'm afraid I don't follow that comment, was it in response to a comment I made or a picture I forgot about? 

But who knows, given the game's weirdness in setting and premise and all it's possible. =p


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 16, 2014)

The 'Totally not suspicious guy' says something about a counterfort. Alright, maybe the conterfort is the two pannels and a button. But it sounds like a fort made of counters.


----------



## bobandbill (Mar 22, 2014)

Ah, I see now. And now you've provided an amusing mental image. XD

Meanwhile:

*Part Thirty-Four: Keep on Climbing*
Or being unable to move. 

[hide=]

	
	
		
		
	


	




Let's continue with... this.

Bebli Mountain Theme
Can't forget the music! Settle yourselves in, this update's a long one. 






Can't forget that these things live here too.






At least they have exp.






Anyways, continuing on this path leads to... this. A room of buttons. 






The gimmick of this room is that you have to wait on a button for it to be pressed down - keep moving and nothing happens. Each button press opens that door... very slightly.






And you don't have to press them all to open the door! Of course, if you press one button too many, then the door closes and you have to do it again. It's... very straightforward however, and to this day I don't really get the point of this room.










That's all there is beyond it - another button










Whee!






The quick way back. :V






Evidently I was too quick.






















Oh, really? Well, maybe they can help out too.

...you know, this is possibly the first useful and comprehensible phone call we've gotten thus far. Huh. Save for the 'came back to life' deal, it really just got released. But that's a good effort, BANLES! You've been studying.










Anyways, the effect of pressing that button means that now the other gate opens. So that was a very short and boring diversion.














An electric monster...that's evil?










Hey man, I honestly haven't a clue myself. I hope it's not an owl though. They're the worst.














Two flatworm things and a driller.










Although the bird has a weakness to the driller, our scorpion has an advantage against the GEDEJIAs.






Or well, when it isn't hiding anyway.










Good start.














Oh. Okay, thanks for making this fight trivial. 


















Or not. Mostly just delaying the inevitable, but it's kinda annoying.










Revenge.














=/


















*=/*










Two down. You're soloing this, drill-bird!










...






C'mon.






WHAT






Good grief.






...wait, that's it? 

Huh. DORIA's stat for special attacks must really suck!






Stop being paralytic.






WHERE ARE YOU JESUS


















Well, at least you can move.






Not much damage was dealt.










Imagine if I hadn't had the good start earlier!










FINALLY

Pity it takes up the whole turn...










Let's just buy some time.






My status attack failed. 

I just
























...It's almost more frustrating than before, that while I can't hit it, all it does are frankly ineffective attacks. 










THERE WE GO






You're not earning your keep, Mr. Scorpion. >:[










Take that!






Screw you. 






Oh... I will...






The next room gives this. I've stood on the button, and those panels to the left and middle appeared.










Notice that they move - basically you have to time your crossing.






This was also straightforward.










If only I could combine them... But then I'd probably just film myself screaming, while unfitting mountain music plays.






Hi there.














Don't worry, I won't scream.






AAAAAAAAAAA














Three of them! Sounds like fun.






You better attack.






For those who paid attention to the mobile reception... this is another 2-on-3 battle. Oh boy.










Good start!














Hardly did a thing, but that's more than enough with the status. =/


















...Oh no, I can see where THIS is going.


















At least with this choice of monster, they can barely touch me damage wise. I just... need to have a chance to hit. 










Huh, that's an improvement.














Hmm. At least it's by the one already damaged. And hey, that's one less that can paralyze me right now!


















Oh.










Yay!














That's okay with me.










Good...






Excellent!










Hah, it's even attacking the one it won't hurt much. 


















Oh.






Oh.










Good!


















It paralyzed both of my monsters by itself? D=










...


















To rub it in, it re-paralyzed my scorpion. Yes, that can happen.






We know, we know.


















Oh thank goodness.














Pieces of rock proceeded to break on screen.














Still not a bad hit, considering it's hitting a tank and with a type disadvantage...






Arrgh! At least Not-Sandslash can hit now.






WHAT









































I hate GEDEJIA.


















I hate them so much it materialized into a cure for paralysis.


















I'm... I'm okay with this!


















...Not that, though.










C'mon...






PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF PASTRIES HIT IT










YES














I DON'T CARE I KILLED ONE OF YOUR KIND










HAH










HAH!






COWARD!

God dang it, at the very end, I have to wait.










No point doing anything else anyways.














...why couldn't this have happened earlier?






Readers, this is how annoying battles can get here. Not very hard, but very, _very_ tedious.






I am never going to use you.






Not another one...










Huh, he doesn't actually want to fight. Thank goodness!






Huh, another one of these.














An example of failing - wait too long on the zig-zagging panels and you have to try again. 






How obnoxious. 






And the guy tries to get in the way too!


















Pa-trolls is right!


















No...more birds...






I'll counter with my own bird and RASEN. Thank goodness I can choose three for this fight!














Dang, this bird is smart.














But so am I.






That's good too.










And this too, I'll be able to knock it out before then... touch wood.














...Of course.














Oh. Well, he still hit something anyway!














RASEN you are still drunk go home. 






Man, I'm not very lucky.














That was silly.














Yay!










Yay again!










That's a nice bonus as well.






Sorry, I already have a drill-bird!






Nice to battle you too.






Hmm, what's down?






Of course. Treasure and battles. 


















Why not? :<


















NIGERA... look kinda nasty.










The pink things still aren't dangerous!






Note that I have a type advantage here. Those things are Lake (water) type, based on sea urchins. With...tongues. 










Not very effective. But just enough to knock that one out!














He stabbed me, and I was stabbed. 










NIGERA are actually pretty darn defensive. 










Well that was silly.






Anyway - after all, 70 for a super-effective hit isn't much for Not-Sandslash.






You do that too much. =/














That's much better than being paralytic!














I know, I know. Mountains are ****.


















I like that these two guys just decided 'hey, we found this treasure. Screw actually doing our job, let's guard this instead'. 


















Seems straightforward.






Good start. 










Not bad either!














Uh-oh?






Oh, never mind. It's just OBANA, they suck in attacking. 










It's a start, I suppose...










Bah. 

Despite that though:










Twice the finisher!










Now, let's see what they were guarding. 










...A pan called Flying, and a pencil.

Seriously?














Huh, really? 






Statues. Or coffins. Never really sure about these.






Oh look, a red one and a green one. And they're not people, nor are they owls!

Let's talk to them and see what's up in the next update.

[/hide]


----------



## bobandbill (Apr 12, 2014)

*Part Thirty-Five: Let's do that again!*
Or why the mountain _really_ sucks.

[hide=]

	
	
		
		
	


	




Let's talk to Tweedledum and Tweedledee.






This is the map of the level we've come through, by the way.

...You'll notice that it says Bebli _foot_. As in, foot of the mountain. 










Staring at this map. Am I there yet? Please tell me I'm there yet. 


















Oh. Well, apparently you haven't been doing a good job of that.














...Good question, actually. 


















Oh. But I thought an owl did it...


















~_Be a man!~_














Okay. Just one fighting me at a time, but I'm only allowed two monsters.






Let's go with the tank that has the type advantage.

Boss Theme










GEIWURUS are fast. Luckily, he chose the e-magic option.










Good start!














...Not as good.






Notice how quickly his attack has charged up. =/










At least we got him in the end. And yes, the battle only lasts that long.






It had a name?






I'm not called Stupid. >:[






Take two!














...It starts the same way? That's unusual. 






Well, okay then.














Yay, you hit this time.














And it basically ends the same way as the first battle. 














Well, besides that detail.










And this detail.

Evolution










Behold, the reason why I like using the scorpion here. It naturally evolves here! That means I can enjoy a buffed Pokémon now along with Not-Sandslash.










Said Bek. 


















Kinda amusing. After a curb-stomp, they decide maybe Bek isn't so bad after all.


















I think Bek is saying that, as he jumped first. But nothing's really happening here. Just standard mis-translation - I think he's meant to say that he is going to go seal him.






















That's... good to know. 














I'm not sure if I really care myself, but okay.






And they disappear.










Oh.










Do question sound stupid? [Yes No].










Bek is a man. Did you not pay attention to the Disney song reference?










What. 






Grumble grumble, stupid LILIAOB calling Bek a child.






We'll show that stupid water thing who can seal demons.






Uh, once we figure out which way to go.

Hang on...






Why are there three accessible paths!?






Go away, you're not helping anyone.






Hey, KINGPIN, you live here, do you know the way?

He has great defense (fend) and now a more respectable attack stat too. 

Anyways, everyone is unhelpful, so here's a preview of the first couple rooms for each option.










One has a choice required to make straightaway - neither option leads directly to a dead end with treasure. Darn.










This doesn't, but it's also not an obvious dead end option.

Notice too that there's no trainers, just monsters here. I guess those two guys did actually stop people from getting past. Somehow.










And the third option is like the second.






And these three entrances don't even count as being on the same map. =/

This is also why the mountain sucks. After all that, the horrible realisation sinks in - there's so much more to see. 

And at the risk of sounding like a used car salesman - and that's not all! For instance, there's still this going on:

Bebli Mountain Theme

As a reminder, this is the fourth update since we've entered the mountain.


















Luckily, I am here to show you all available options and what they lead to. We start with the rightmost side. 

Clearly, we aren't welcome here.






These battles are really boring in general as it's effectively just more 2-1 or 3-1 wild battles, and they happen all the time anyway. So I shall not focus on many.






Also, let's skip all the alleyways leading to rooms of note like this one. Hint: there's a lot of them.






Buttons are fun and spawn moving floor panels over black voids from nowhere! 






I guess they're not that fun for Bek though. At least you just go back to the previous room you came from when you fall. This is an important note; it's not like the Tree in the previous village where if you fell you went down a level. And could have kept falling.














Basically, this puzzle is a butt. Easy, just tedious as it takes the long way. 






What is even the point of these statues?






Get out of the way, mutant mouse thing. 














Supernal electric monster? Why does that sound familiar...?














Can he kindly stop coming back to life? It's scaring the owls.






Fine, we'll do it your way.






Really, in terms of battles the first part of the mountain is by far and away the hardest. 






Drillbird wants to say something, hmm.


















How are you calling us? Your limbs are either drills or saws!






Hmm, a panel. There's been a few of them here and there.






I don't get the point of it here. 






Oh well. Oh, and note the jerk move dead end to the right to that statue.






Oh hey, you're different.






Different is... something. Whatever you are. Some sort of worm?










A magic work, I see.














You don't know many good tricks, do you. =(










I suppose that's useful.










That... looks awkward. But okay, whatever suits you. I'll just stick to RAIGAR AND KINGPIN mostly anyway. 






Finally, stairs!










More paths!






A person? Huh. How did you get here?














Aw, poor guy. I bet he was making conversation with the statue until we got here.


















Here comes the ugly crew!










Bye, ugliest of them all.






See, KINGPIN hits decently now! :)










But that was fun. For myself, anyway.






The wonders of a well-leveled team...






Grinding while navigating these annoying twist and turns helps, I suppose.






Another fancy door panel, and a person.






If only I had a car...


















So basically you're just stealing stuff?














Two Land types and a Hill. Gee, who do I have that has an advantage over the Land types?






Well, when they're not hiding anyway. =/














Kill them!






Really, this battle was also uneventful.






Onwards!






Ah...

Wait. Why....






This is an earlier part of the mountain. =|






It's this stupid room with the switch that opened the right door first, then the left one. Yes, the game does have a path that just winds back here. 

If you look _really_ closely, you'll see black outlines on the section of wall just south of the right statue. That's where that golden panel from the previous room leads to. And you can't go back from the way you came, somehow.






So you have to walk all the way back from that point. OH WELL. But there you go - the mountain continues to suck. But I'm sure you've come to expect that. 














Let's try this way then. What is the gift?










Aw, he gave us experience points! How sweet.






Love you too.






Okay.


















|
Hey we just met, 
And this sounds crazy
But ow you are hurting me,
Shit! Remember it!






Huh. Another one of these?


















Also a tedious one. Note that it can be confusing due to the similarities if you came this way or not! Thank goodness the presence of e-monsters running about indicates you haven't yet fought them...






At least you had the decency to call after we crossed that abyss...






















WHAT DO YOU THINK I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO DO 






Why is there a panel on this side of the room and not on the other? And all these statues too, bleh. 










Not with that attitude!






...I guess that's an improvement?






Treasure!






Oh.










I can do what I want! You're not my dad (thank goodness), you aren't the boss of me!






Maybe this is just how people usually say goodbye here? Imagine if that was the case in real life. "Nice meeting you!" "Yeah, sh_i_t! Remember it!"






Two wheels to go until the dream of an automobile is realised. 






Oh hey, you're new too! Sadly this guy didn't join, but he's type Sand. 






These twists and turns are annoying. Above is the stairway from the previous path, by the way.






Hmm. Here is a minor detour along the path.






Who hides a pencil in a treasure chest in the middle of a mountain?














Whoops.










Yay, Not-Sandslash is catching up!






Yes, goodbye. 






Another staircase!














I kind of already have, actually. It's not very memorable ever since that room with moving panels.






I do, I do...






Outside at last. Where does this lead then?






This looks good!






Why did that whole lead us to a tree.






Oh. Well, going back into the tree leads us back here, so it's clearly meant to do that...






I'm confused. Why are we in a tree now. That's not how mountains are supposed to work.










Well, there we are on the map. Previously we were at the very top-middle of the map. Now we are to the west of the mountains-wait.

Look to at the cursor showing where we - and the tree - currently are. We've been south of this tree too.






THIS IS WHERE IT LEADS US

Just look back to four updates back. We've been at this very point before we actually went inside the mountain.

Well great. I guess we made a shortcut from the beginning? Let's just...go back all the way through that tedious path we just came from then.






WHAT

WHY







To recap for you fine readers - one of the paths you take from about halfway through the darn mountain sends you back to an Antenna tree, from a cave entrance, no less. This is a Antenna tree you can get to the outside of from the very beginning of this section of the game, but cannot actually access because the door is locked.

And despite coming from the other side, you still cannot access it from the door.

Yes, really.

And now think back to a short moment ago:














That's right. _This guy knew._ He asks you flat out 'seen that way you just took?'. Because he knew you've just spent the whole time going through that path, only to go back. Hey, I hope if you were playing this as a kid you remembered how to get back to that part in the first place!






Ah, but some people who save often may say 'ah, if I saved before going out the door from the Antenna tree, I can just walk back along that path, saving myself from backtracking from the very beginning'. Yes, that's all very well if you save just beforehand. 






Except it isn't.

Remember this little panel, in the room right after the abyss? 






Yeah, let's just try falling down.






YOU JUST END UP ON THE WRONG SIDE AGAIN.

But why is that? Well, I did say this was important:


> *At least you just go back to the previous room you came from when you fall. This is an important note*; it's not like the Tree in the previous village where if you fell you went down a level.


Ergo - you actually can't backtrack along that path. In fact, if you tried to, you get to go all the way back again to the very beginning of the mountain.

It's no wonder that I'll choose here to end the update. I'm sure that for many players before and after I played this part of the game had an inclination to just take a break and lie down for a while.






_Being T-Mildew is suffering._
[/hide]


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohh... Monk statues and owl statues! The Master sure likes owls!


----------



## bobandbill (Apr 19, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> Ohh... Monk statues and owl statues! The Master sure likes owls!


One hopes so with the latter, otherwise that nearby town full of owls is in trouble.


----------



## bobandbill (May 24, 2014)

*Part Thirty-Six: Remembering*
Or back the way we came.

[hide=]

	
	
		
		
	


	




Last time, you got to witness the magnificent pain one can experience in this mountain.

Bebli Mountain Theme

Oh, we're not done yet either. But first, back to where we were. The few things of interest on the way back:


















Free? I''m not free. I'll never be free of this mountain. I'll be stuck climbing forever as this music plays over and over.






I...guess you can?

(You can.)














I don't have any idea either. 






Go away. 






That's the first floor!










Got this guy too. Not sure how he extends those claws, but okay.






Just as exciting the second time around!










And we're back. Now for this entrance!














Too bad, I already arrived.

As I mentioned way back when, this entrance begins with a choice on where to go already - up or right. We'll go with the first choice. 






Still just as windy as ever. 


















He says that, and then attacks me. I suppose this might have been sarcasm?






Okay.






Hammertime!






















That's no good.






Is that how he made it horri-nevermind.






Huh, whole bunch of statues, and more stairs. Where does this lead?






Oh.






I'm not even mad. I'm just disappointed. 






That only leaves one route!


















How about a dance-off?






Fine, be that way.










Darn good reception in this mountain, despite all the problems in the town nearby...














Injection? What injection...? Whatever.






No...






...

what






...My thoughts exactly.






I need to start recording these phone calls and report them to the authorities. Maybe those wood police guys. 










I choose to go home.






Dang, it didn't work. 






I dislike choice.






I prefer treasure however!














Too bad, we've been here long enough to be able to call ourselves masters. 






Sums up the translation work!










We already got these earlier! =/






No, I don't care anymore. 










That's better.






Go away.


















Yay! \o/

...wait, that's no good. 






Seriously, why are these guys supporting the master or devil or whatever he is called? He sounds like a right douche.

Doesn't even share his cameras and hammers with anyone. 






Choices are the worst. Luckily these ones don't last too long for you to realise it's a dead end or somesuch.










Like this one. 






What is a Moving?














But he's going to wake up anyway?






Whatever.






Does he also want to talk about horrible things?














Well, to be fair, you look hella weird. 










You deserve it.










Dang, that wasn't what I wanted.






More statues or coffins or whatever these are! 






Not an immediate dead end!






NOOOOOO

CHOICES






I HATE CHOICES






Bah humbug. 














I go where I want. 






If only you could fly in this game... 










This makes no sense.






It'll be harder to forget at this point.






Huh, we reached the stairs quicker than before.






Okay, so this leads to here...






Where does that go exactly?






Oh.






This place






is the worst.






A short bit of backtracking later...well, what about this place?






Looks exciting.






Wait

the top!?

Dare I hope!?!

...Except this isn't even the highest place...






More coffin/statue things with owls!






Owls.






OWLS






_*OWLS*
_





Not an owl.

...Probably for the best.














No and I don't want to hear it.














I'll pretend I remember that, despite having just said I never heard of it.










For a sloth he caught on pretty quick I wanted him to stop talking.






OWL-






Huh. 

Guys, I think we made it. [/hide]


----------



## bobandbill (Jun 14, 2014)

*Part Thirty-Seven: Conversing with devils*
Or how to be a hero.

[hide=]

	
	
		
		
	


	




Well, we made it. Let's take a step forward!










Oh look, it's the devil.

Looks kinda small.






Idk, you're also kinda small, Bek.


















Hey, that's not right. You're all the strange ones!


















How polite. 'Please go back to bed for a few hundred years or something. There's absolutely nothing you're missing out upon. I heard it's even going to rain today.'










Something like that.














Life tree?










Good question, Bek.














It isn't?






Oh, okay.














Yes, we are fighting a koala. Maybe he's a relative of drop bears? 

Boss Battle Theme

Let's do this.










He's type Land, so this isn't a bad combo for us at all. We have no weaknesses, and one advantage who takes hits like a... kingpin. 






And it's three against one. That'll help the fact he outlevels us by 11.














...Huh, good start.










Really? Lowing his attack?






And it didn't even work!










Well, I guess that evens that out...


















Huh, even with his not-great-attack, that's not half bad either.














Oh.






After that whole mountain... after all that climbing, getting lost, getting sent _back to the start_...






...it took us maybe half a minute to win!?

Most certainly a case of the dungeon being FAR harder than the boss.










Hurrah!










Boo hoo.














Straight to business, Bek.














Powerful tree? Huh.










How... does that even work?






And if you'd care to recall something familiar from ages back:



Spoiler























Yes, this game has had more than one bit of foreshadowing in it, if you can call it that.


















Yeah, yeah, stop whinging.






Stupid koala.






...Wait.

_Waaaaaaaaait_.






You're kidding me.

After seven updates in this mountain alone, we finally make it here, curbstomp this boss, and then he just runs off?






Well put, Bek, well put.

Bebli Mountain Theme

The sound of pain.






















I think there's a lot of use in regretting. All that pain...






Thankfully, the game realises it would be a tad too mean to expect you to go all the way back down yourself. 






Where could he have gone?






Oh. Hi there.


















The what what? We've heard this term before too. Life trees, supernal e-monsters...














Trees and supernal monsters, of course. What do YOU think about, Bek?










Being the worst hero ever.






Also appearing to levitate when I capture him in mid-jump.










Uh.






Why aren't you asking questions then?














Yep!






How rude.














Yeah, and we'd have to remember it and all. 










Actually, I'm pretty sure that given your people were inside, and that you were by the mountain laughing manically about supernal electric monsters the moment the so-called devil e-monster escaped from here, it might very well be your business. Just a guess.














What a jerk.






















Of course, you can't do anything but stand there and watch. Like a heroic hero.






And then you get a phone call.














Always with problems, Sungki.










I guess...














Kill us all, it seems.






















Of course, that's how it is.






Naturally Bek agrees.










Whelp, let's get going, I suppose.






Back here first though, let's see what everyone says.


















Whenever SANARBA people leave, stuff works again. Odd.






















Must have? Uh...










I don't like that people seem to be tense still...






Oh boy!










...You don't even have arms!






I think that just makes sense.






















Outcurve ball? That's not basketball. How could that option be wrong?

And why is one of the options missing the A?














How do you even throw a ball to us over the phone? @_@

Ow my head. Again.










Oh cool, that's neat, the construction work finished during our adventures in the mountains.










Screw you.






Let's begin the great backtracking then. All the way back to Liz Island!






















~Memories~






And there! Let's see what all the fuss is about next update. [/hide]


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 14, 2014)

So a life tree... First the thing about causing horror with a life-y thing made me think of Something from X/Y, but then I realized he was talking about messing with a world tree.
And it supports two worlds, eh? You know, there's nine worlds in Norse mythology, but two are underground and five are on ground level. ...Is the E-monster world Alfheim?

I'm just making it weirder.


----------



## bobandbill (Sep 26, 2014)

No, the e-monster world is too weird for myths to comprehend. 


*Part Thirty-Eight: The island, again*
Or visiting the one square we haven't been before which contains a whole giant maze, of course.

[hide=]

	
	
		
		
	


	








I have felt strange since this game started.

Liz Island Theme


















More e-waves here again? =/






















I didn't say anything. I also don't recall seeing a temple...














Well, I guess that's our cue.






No, not you.










I know the song 'Stop calling me'!










I wish you fell down a well.






So it's not a field, but you still gained points? Go back to your formerly deformed tree.










There's always a whinger, isn't there?






Well, let's make the dash to our destination.


















Hey, come to think of it, wasn't there a guy standing here before, blocking our path?






What a lousy looking temple.






Interior decoration 101.

Lab Theme






Oh hey, more bald guy people!


















I don't see any books.










Oh hey, it's a dodo. With spikes.














Standard sort of team here. Let's try and get that dodo by knocking it out last.






Oh yeah.

This might be a problem. Maybe we'll worry about that when we have someone else in the 50s to fight the level 50 monsters.














I love WARATA's non-sequitur there.














Given it survived a super-effective - I mean, injure increase attack from Not-Sandslash, it's not bad! Just not great either.














Likewise, it took off over half of old-man BANGUP's health here. (In hindsight, that phrase is terrible). But it is at a higher level...














Good work, you did something of use.














Well, at least I don't have to worry too much about him.


















However...










One more and the fight is in the bag for me.






















Seeing he's going to do similar sort of damage as BANGUP, might as well use a status attack!

...This is _terrible_ in hindsight.


















Now we have a sitting, sleeping... thing to aim at!














Oh no you don't!






Touché.


















Grumble grumble. Sometimes the AI just likes to be a douche.










That's more like it.














Likewise.






















That's not going to help much. Nor be particularly painful.


















Well, except for you.














Woo!










Very good.






Very rude.






Right. So, we have a standard lab maze here. Luckily there's no teleporting panels, or really any tricks to this place. It's just a messy maze full of dead ends and battles, and the downside is that isn't terribly interesting in of itself.






But look at this lil' guy!


















Big on defense.














A lost strategy there.










Just to show how little firepower the other guys have, particularly poor WARATA. At least you tried.














That was all there was to see from that stairway. Well, at least it's one stairway down!






I think it heard about our Propelle.






O...ouch. Yeah, WARATA is out when we get a third e-monster.














So close!














Minimal healing moves! They really are kind of pointless in this game in the vast majority of cases.






Alas, he did not want to be our friend.

Now, for the route just to the north of the first one we took!










Telefangmazes.jpeg 










Oh yeah, and the remaining choice leads to 23290 dead ends. Cooool.










And plenty of battles too. Why is there a giant hole in the middle of this room in a building though...?










It's me!










Okay, now let's maybe try and get a dodo-














Oh.






Well okay then.






Yep, last we'll see this guy battling for us.

That little hat though!










How boring.














That level up provided all the difference.














Ouch. 














Huh, how useful of you! WAMITE is trying to stick in the team.


















What is with everyone and using DEFEND?














Oh, okay.










Now we can focus on the killer pony.














No, don't miss.










Are you deaf?














Much more like it.














So much to remember.






Now to battle the other dude-oh look, a giant pit.






Bek accidentally the giant pit.


















Could you at least give Bek a bandage?










Okay, _now_ we'll get the dodo.










Too bad, we already have a pony.






















One-sided atm!






















So close...














Well done!










Sorry, but I'm still going to ditch you.










BORUTAMA-err, the dodo's choice of using the charge up special move on the monster it can hardly damage in the first place confused killer pony too much.






It's okay.














There was another one of them anyway.














Dang.






















And here we can note that Killer Pony is actually not so killer any more! Other stuff has started evolving and/or leveling up decently by now. On the flip side, the dodo is semi-bulky, I suppose.






Even more so now.














Getting there.










Dang again.






=/






















He just went again... and did a whole seven damage. Uh.










Good enough!














That was fun.






What is a moving?






Now, we fell down, so we are... here. Wherever that may be. 










Hmm, a singular pot.






Go away, there's a pot.






Well, not anymore I guess.










Hmm, this way...?






...or that way? Sigh. Let's pick next time. [/hide]


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 27, 2014)

So a spiky hippo is a dodo, and spiky dolphin/narwhal/something (...I think the lowest form of this one sorta looked more like a flying spiky stingray? not quite so ray-shaped in its later forms though) is a bird, apparently. XD

That kinda reminds me of some of my odd misinterpretations of some sprites in video games when I was a lot younger.  Unfortunately I can't remember any off the top of my head now (except taking *forever* to realize what the "Bob the Hamster head" symbol included in the OHRRPGCE's default font was--for years I was like "what the heck is this weird thing?" whenever I noticed it. XD)


----------



## bobandbill (Sep 27, 2014)

FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> So a spiky hippo is a dodo, and spiky dolphin/narwhal/something (...I think the lowest form of this one sorta looked more like a flying spiky stingray? not quite so ray-shaped in its later forms though) is a bird, apparently. XD
> 
> That kinda reminds me of some of my odd misinterpretations of some sprites in video games when I was a lot younger.  Unfortunately I can't remember any off the top of my head now (except taking *forever* to realize what the "Bob the Hamster head" symbol included in the OHRRPGCE's default font was--for years I was like "what the heck is this weird thing?" whenever I noticed it. XD)


Yeah, I just cannot _not_ see BORUTAMA as a bird-like thing, so a dodo it is back from my childhood days! Sure, the hippo form fits with its typing, but... no matter how I look at it, it looks way too weird to be a hippo because of its rounded form. it doesn't help that it seems to only have two legs (more so its middle evolution though), and only the jaw being hippo-like! Plus I figure that at this point, calling things by the first initial appearance is oddly fitting for Telefang, because you can't comprehend this engrish version to begin with. :V

Meanwhile, the spiky dolphin/etc thing does evolve from a more bird-looking thing that is type sky, so I decided to just stick to calling it that than guess that what animal it really is based on (I couldn't find a straight answer way back when I looked it up). Spikes with an animal attached, I suppose. Besides, Bek doesn't know anything beyond baseball anyway =p


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 27, 2014)

Is "curled up armadillo bug with spikes, a skinny hippo head and bird legs attached to its shell" a valid description?


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah, most of the game's monsters are "features from several species" sorts of things it seems.  Not sure where you're getting "bug" from, but "round spiky armored hippo with bird legs" sounds about right.

There's no curled-up shell though... they just have a really round body.  The actually Japanese name for the last one in the evolution line is basically "Balltamus."  As in, ball + hippopotamus. XD

They also apparently have one of those "weird Japanese anime/manga speaking quirk" things where they add "hippo" onto the end of their sentences.  So I'm pretty sure they were going for mostly hippo with these, with the other features mostly added in to make them a weird monster rather than... just a pink/red cartoon hippo.

====

Oh, and I remembered one of the sprites I misinterpreted when I was younger, though not quite when I was a little kid... Mawile.  When I first saw Mawile, I had only seen it from the front (and I'm fairly sure it was in a low-quality screenshot rather than in-game) and I interpreted it as some sort of monsterized version of those big machines with the scooper "mouth" on the front that could bend down to scoop up dirt and such and move it.  Which made sense to me at the time, considering it was Steel type and all.  I had Sapphire to start with so I never saw the back sprite (where the actual face/body is clearer) or Pokédex entries that made things clearer until a while after that. XD


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 3, 2014)

FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> Not sure where you're getting "bug" from, but "round spiky armored hippo with bird legs" sounds about right.


I meant armadillo bug as in that critter that curls up into a tiny ball, Whirlipede-style, but is actually a crustacean that managed to shorecrawl while still having gills. Those things exist.


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 7, 2014)

Ah, okay.  I know what you're talking about now; just never heard them called "armadillo bugs" before.


----------



## bobandbill (Nov 1, 2014)

*Part Thirty-Nine: Temple Adventures and Battles Galore*
Or wandering around some more and talking to RESEARCH.


[hide=]

	
	
		
		
	


	




Let's take a third option.






Hi, random encounter! Alas, the battle was short lived. Let's just beat up this guy here. Hope you guys like battles!














Looks like it has cancer.














One of these is not like the other~






Yes.










So is that.














So is that. Thanks for wasting your time!














That's more like it, killer pony.










Sure, it's super effective, but still not a bad hit!


















AI is being kinda dumb right now.










And that was completely wasted too.














Dang.










Well, that's one less problem.










Sigh. 


















The loudest hippo-bird-like thing. 


















How uneventful.


















Why? You have two of their numbers anyway!






It was pointed out that BORUTAMA is not a dodo, which is true (it is based on a hippo). But child me looked at its line and saw more of a bird rather than a hippo, and thus it was a dodo that lives in water. Hey, it made sense for this game! And I still say it doesn't look much like a hippo to me.






This though

it's a thing with cancer. 














He mentioned me? Cool. Nice to know that jerks who turn up to laugh at Bek for letting devil e-monsters run right past him then goes and tells other people about this.










Whelp, we know what that means:
















I don't like any of these.


















Killer pony sure is ignoring a lot this time around. =/














At least they can't hit too hard.














=/


















Ouch.














So close!










Could he perhaps see something and also do something about it?














Well, that... helps.










There. 














A dangerous customer.










Something... isn't right here.


















=/










Okay, it did more damage than killer pony. That doesn't make sense.










Oh, I'm okay with this.










Yes, that's how you do it.






NO.














Better.






Just a bit more! (And now they did the same amount of damage?)














Finally.










Well... yes. Quite. Hurrah for pointless dead-end rooms!














This sure is a maze alright. I maintain that this is still far better than that darn mountain.


















I maybe have thing-intention. 

'What?' is my response.










This is true. It's just that it doesn't help me, nor make sense.






See what I mean?






Hi, RESEARCH guy.






Huh, you don't jump at me to cause a battle?










Well, okay. Carry on then.






What a nice guy.






What obnoxious rooms.






This map means I'm nearly back at the start.


























A sensible piece of dialogue!










Cool, this guy.














Otherwise though I suppose it is a standard lineup...










Kapow.


















He recovered straight away, but that's still annoying!














Keep it up.














Kinda ineffective. 


















And that's... even more so.






-_-










If only I had two of you.


















Wow that's also pretty weak.






Seriously?














You're weird and slow, but at least you're dependable.














Oh dear.




















FINALLY






















>Critical hit
>32 damage

...






Battles like these would be far faster if I had three competent monsters...














Pony! Remember it?










And we're back here, where I fell down the hole last update.

DON'T YOU LOVE MAZES?


















Huh? I beat him, not the other way around. It's just that Bek likes to allow people and devils to run off.










Sure looks stoned.














A more varied team here.














This one can inflict the afraid status, so it needs to go first.






















Gotta go fast.










Sigh.










Cleaning up as usual.


















A speed and defense buff, I see.














Sit still for a while then.






















Okay.


















Oh no you don't.

Let's skip to the end:






That was fun!














That's kinda cool.






Alright, let's go up.














Two paths?






Oh. Well sure, there's no treasure and a dead end there, but

Pots














I like that he's talking to his monsters he hasn't called yet.


















Not-Sandslash only likes two of these.






And it isn't you!














Oh.










Oh, boosting your defense. That's alright.










Good, that's a start.














Oh.














Water fight, with teeth.














Pfft


















(lost). That's more like it.














Good, don't attack Not-Sandslash.


















Standard exchange.














Whyyyy










Thank goodness you did that on him at least...






















Take that, defense boost.










Aw yeah










I always do.














Too late.






















This'll be easy.














See? 255 is the maximum damage one can deal, by the way.










Following the magic of the STONE:










Pots!










THE POTS ARE NOW DIAMONDS

No, really. Not all pots do this, but if you need more money...






Just got to be careful with where you throw them as the diamonds can go out of the room, bleh.






If only I didn't already have a filled wallet.






Wha










Oh, that's better. As long as you listen more.










That's pretty cool.






Yep, pots respawn as well when you go revisit the room. I don't understand this setup though.


















Uh

Maybe?










]

	
	
		
		
	


	




Really, game?

Do you want me to like you for asking that question?






Mmmm...










Bitterly.






I liked how I timed this screenshot.










I don't see him nearby...










The team? Three HERIOPS! AH HA HA.









They have a weird sprite.






















Eh.










=/






That's a start...














Great, this may take some time.










Why do they keep saying burning?










Fight fire with fire. Or afraid with afraid. Or eyes, with... shouting.


















Thank goodness their attack sucks!










Alas...














I guess being bitten might give you a burning sensation?

Or do you just want to burn things?

No, HERIOPS, fire is bad.










Notice the change in Not-Sandslash's health bar.






Now notice that change.










That's not quite the same level...














But going twice in a row helps. I guess it still has that going for it.










The first failure of BORUTA?














And then there was one.
































Aw yeah.






Oh hey, there was a RESEARCH. You're free now!










...Oh. Really?

Man, saving people sucks. Even if I win, I'll just stop playing!

(For this update).[/hide]


----------



## bobandbill (Nov 14, 2014)

*Part Forty: More Temple Adventures!*
Or finding the room and a few more weird monsters.


[hide=]

	
	
		
		
	


	








Last time, we found a guy too lazy to actually leave when I saved him.

Screw that guy.






Bek's natural response to life is to go fall down more holes.






Oh, hi there.






That's nice of you.










Now, back to this fork - let's head the other way.














Oh yes I can.






















Ew.










Let's hope this guy is more reliable than killer pony.






I'm okay with this.










Not with that though.














Hey!














No, stop that.










Fine, bugger off then.










Taking care of that problem... even when it recovers, it needs to use the special move to continue charging it up.










I like you.


















Hmm...














Oh.










Burn you too.


















That was quick.






















\o/














Nothing else I can do while I wait... It's a pity it doesn't learn any moves like SHOUT or the sort.














That'll help.














Nevermind.














Cool, besides the lack of speed.


















More RESEARCH folk!






















What no

I don't want anybody's fruit.






Wait actually I am kinda hungry now






















I'm not eating those!














YOU SUCK














GIVE ME MY FRUIT














So magical.














He doesn't have that much HP I suppose...










There, stay still.


















Take that!














So close....






*a minute later*


















And that's what happened.






So many stairs...






Wha

Who arranged this room!?






Well, maybe if I go down these stairs and come back up them, I'll be next to the treasure!










Or... maybe not.






How confusing.










Kind of on-par for this game though.














I can't eat, I don't have any fruit. Just guns and P-cards. :<










Do you want me to visit you in the sea? I remember too much about it.














Abuh










A sparkly racket.

That's... great.

















Sure is a rubbish house.










What a weird looking thing.










Good start.


















That was pointless...


















Excellent, you're doing just great.


















\o/














It's somewhat frail too...














As usual...






This is true.






Oh hey, statues! That usually means something.














Hmm.














About baseball, probably.






















WARTA!














Let's try him out.






Waa!










Well that was silly of you.














I really like him.














Satisfactory.














WARTA is weird.










So many stairs...










Why stairs, why.














Okay, thanks RESEARCH. Are you going to publish this finding?


















Oh?










Garbled, but okay. Some hint as to what is happening. Maybe. Your guess is as good as mine!

Well, it isn't, because I beat this before, but you can pretend otherwise.






















No you!


















We've seen these guys before, so...










Breaking all the pots.






Huh, one of those evolution cards. In a nice missable spot too. 






Time to backtrack!










And level up too.


















Oooh.














You can guess what happened next.






And again!










Sigh.










No, don't emulate the killer pony.


















Battles are certainly more comfortable now.






Well, it's probably the place.






Naturally.






Oh well, just got to find the key. We can do that, and then retrace our steps here via the map. We'll do that next update, but until then:






DIAMONDS

[/hide]


----------



## bobandbill (Dec 26, 2014)

*Part Forty-One: Grabbin' keys*
Or looking at every dead end.

[hide=]





Last time, we found out we need to find a key. Instead we found diamonds in the confusing room.






Good way to start an update!






















Oh this is boring, go away.






I don't like how small the map is.... why did they do this?


















Well, that's good motivation, I won't deny that.






But you should get some different e-monsters first.






Hmm...






What a tricky puzzle. -_-










Heh, not a bad attempt.










Woo, more questionable evolution permission cards!










Breakin' pots.






















No.










Oh, another treasure chest. And statues.










Statues means important stuff, usually.


















Unfortunately it doesn't mean tough battles.










Woo! Teleg sucks for him but who cares about that?










And there we go!

But first, let's just see the other dead ends this maze has.






Well, this isn't too helpful.










Hmm...






Aha!














I just talk to them, and try to save them only to get rejected.














It's a bird on fire, you're scarier than it. Seriously, you have a gun, and a weird body, and tentacles...






Too many birds. =/














That's good.






Heh.






I guess it doesn't have one...?














Bugger.














This guy doesn't have much health, clearly.














Stop that.






I'm worse off at the moment...










That helps.


















Sigh.










Sigh again.










Nearly there.






It sure is.














Whip it~


















Yet again, stalling for time...














Whoops














I still won at least, but three birds are a bugger.










Not bad.










Bek hasn't got time for this.














He has time to talk to useless RESEARCH people though.


















Curious.






















Maybe you should just... leave?






Fine, just stand there. I don't need you anyway, I'm fine with this Tsita thing.


















Are who in those places? Other birds? Yep, they're kinda knocked out right now.






Dang, it's taunting me.






















Which one are you talking about?






What a pointless setup.














Do you really need to ask?






















Okay.










Heh. Hit is nearly in the 100s too!


























See all these guys you don't need to battle?


















Pity they have repeat setups.










Bah.














Yes, I fought a lot of you, the end.










Huh, odd arrangement...






Really...?






At least it had diamonds I don't need?






Sigh...






#Pimp






Right, where else haven't we been?


















Huh, neat, a bit of backstory.






Fishing.


















I refuse!










That's useful.










Sorry.






O_O










I know! I'm just exploring!






A boss fight, probably. There's been a pattern to these things.


















Odd place for a dagger...






Why










No.






Ah, so that's what was in the chest.

A rock from the moon.

...I'll just keep this then.


















Interestingly, this is a thing that can happen! You need to go to your phone and remove phone numbers if you want to add anyone else.










It's simple, but you need to do it one at a time. =/

Anyways...










Back to the room we go.






















Well said! Well enough, anyway.






Hear that, SANABRA?

That's the sound of your pots breaking!






And we're going to break you! _Aw yeah_

[/hide]


----------



## bobandbill (Jan 26, 2015)

*Part Forty-Two: What a nice chap!*
Or another boss fight.

[hide=]

	
	
		
		
	


	




Last time, we finally decided to go and take on the boss. Let's do this!










Well, well! Mr. SANABRA. 














What's not good for Bek? I guess standing in this room for too long would be unhealthy... no windows, no plants, no food...














Bek isn't happy.






















What friend?










No Bek, you're not supposed to actually consider his request.


























The birthplace? Huh.














Yes, very nice, Bek. I don't think that's relevant to the conversation though.


















Wait who are you






CHAP, eh? Nice name.














What isn't nice is his stats. For us, anyway. He's 10+ levels higher than us.














For comparison, these are the stats of the two guys I'm going with for this fight. 










[Wait]

Boss Battle Theme






That's not how you wait!










I was quite lucky there.










Oh.

Oh dear.






















Yes... please, lower my ineffective attack instead of actually attacking us. 






We know, game.






















This doesn't depend on attack strength at least!






Pretty done minor though...


















I think we'll be relying on this strategy.










That was short lived.


















I'll have to rely on this, as chipping away 4 HP at a time will not work.


















Thanks, dumb AI!














Hmm.










Just keep yelling!














Keep, uh, diverging! 










No stop that.


















Did being scaled make any difference? @_@






















[Be yelling..]










That makes three stat boosts.


















Man, I'm really lucking out here at the moment.










This is so slow ugh.
























Four...
























Buh.










Then he went again! \o/


















Five times in a row? Seriously? @_@ AI is being very weird here.






Now to actually do some damage.










Oh yay!






That was a critical hit.

After four stat boosts.


















Good, keep doing that.






















Chip damage~










Keep going...














This is working better than I expected, but to be fair I have lucked out way too much so far.










Another instance recovery.














And his first attack!

In one hit, he's done more than Not-Sandslash could deal to him with a critical and four attack boosts. That's kind of scary. If he did that against our tentacle GANTSU guy, then it's be a OHKO as well. 


















Keep on poisoning, and don't get hit!














So close!


















~twist and shout~






Too late, CHAP.














Crit mattered. 


















Woo!

I will admit this though, it took me three tries for this rather lucky run. Amazed that I beat CHAP with everyone remaining conscious in fact!










I know. 










What is a Bek? A miserable pile of baseball?














Oh hey, life tree. That's that thing that was mentioned back in Bamu Sea as a password- and wait, that's where e-monsters are born?

...It's a fitting name, I guess.


















Clearly he wants to host a party there.














Nothing? Okay, we believe you. Don't forget to invite us!










You can't tell, but they started flashing indicating they're teleporting away.






Oh.














You and me, Bek.






A phone call!


















Huh, that's convenient. 










Pizza.










What a coincidence! But I'd rather he talked about pizza, to be honest.














Yes, more backtracking! I can't wait!!










Stop being ominous, Sungki.










First, let's get out of this forest.














Hopefully.


















Aw, someone acknowledged us and actually left the building. About time!










I agree. Then we wouldn't have to go in more mazes.














You guys are pretty darn boring.










Back to the normal! If you call this normal anyway.














I wonder though - why did they kidnap everyone there? What is the benefit of staring at this e-monsters in a building to learn about life tree or whatnot? And why not just go inside their homes and stare at them there? This makes no sense.










How rude of SANABRA.






How rude of BUBARI.


































That actually sounds kinda cool.






Anyways, on with the backtracking!


























Screw the last tree.














Hurrah for minimal shortcuts!






Right, we're here-

wait.










Yay!






No!














Why indeed? I don't understand your point, IKUSOR.






Anyways, time for a story next update, I suppose. 
[/hide]


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 27, 2015)

So scientists that study monsters are bad in this game. No Professor Oak or anything. I guess the experiments they do are cruel or something. Or maybe they are trying to make a weapon. Perhaps the Supernal Monster? Maybe it will escape and go on a rampage in the largest town of the E-monster world!


----------

